#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Thai Dhupp and Princess Joy's Thai House Build

## Thai Dhupp

We cant wait to get started TBH, but so many things need to be sorted / in place / agreed / financed BEFORE we actually start the digging, etc... 

To whet the appetites though... it will be a 3-building , 2 story arrangement, built in .. 3 stages. A lot of leaning towards the Lanna / Ayutthaya style but constructed using bang up to date methods and materials. (and all done by my local 'construction perfessional and his 10-strong team from Laos)

seriously though... we want to include as many energy saving / heat reducing features into the construction - this will be a long term residence, for when i finally hang my boots up from working in the Middle East. 

We already own the land

The plans are approved and the building permit is issued

So like I say, a few more I's to dot and T's to cross and we will be 'ready'. Oh, and I think I need to finish my work so i can supervise theirs!!!

----------


## rickschoppers

Where abouts are you located?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Hi and thanks for the early interest and encouragement.

I guess I'm hijacking this old thread which I'm sure is not the done thing so, I better start my own...

..but how to do? I'm new to the board.

In answer to the question, the land is in Chonburi province, near to Bo Thong. 

So about 40 minutes to Pattaya, 80 minutes to BKK and 60 minutes to Ban Chang, Reyong

----------


## Mundi

Good Luck with the build and remember to post plenty of photos. My wife is from just up the road at Nong Yai, but we now live in Chon Muang when not in Australia.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Thanks Mods for setting up the thread.. Appreciated. Hope we can change the title at some point!

So, looking forward to telling the tale as it unfolds. Yes lots of pictures along the way, hopefully some video links too and I'm even looking into a time lapse of the whole thing for added interest.

Not too much to tell for actual building action so far but , as is traditional I think, I will spend a couple of posts detailing what we hope to achieve plus a bit about 'us' too! 

oh and I will summarise where we ARE actually up to as well..

----------


## Dead Metal

Welcome TD and looking forward to the "Big" build. 

I'm currently in the UK but my wife phoned today to say, " there holes in the big post's" ? oops, old house, so may be over sooner than planned !

never a dull moment, eh !

----------


## Norton

> think I need to finish my work so i can supervise theirs!!!


You think good.  :Smile: 

Welcome through the doors. Looking forward to your adventure.

----------


## Radar

I too am looking forward to your posts with photos.  My wife & I are planning to build our home in Isaan later this year so keenly interested in how others have undertaken this activity.  Being a "newbie", not only to this forum but to living in Thailand for periods that are longer than 1 year I am encouraged.

----------


## Vettronics

Yes good luck with the build. Looking forward to watching it progress.

----------


## Luigi

Good luck bud.

Looking forward to seeing the adventure and final success.

----------


## Topper

Keep posting Thai D....you need to get your post count up high enough where you can post pictures.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

To the latest on this early days thread - thanks for the visit and encouragement.

yes... message count - need to get it up.

ok, as i said before, i will do some of the background, and introductions, so that later the pictures can be uploaded

----------


## Thai Dhupp

i did not think that last post through - that could have been 3 posts

----------


## Thai Dhupp

...but I have made up for it with the last one and this one!

OK... I am still at work here in the Middle East  (Saturday is a workday, as is Sunday, of course) so i have to do the pesky 'day job' in between postings.

I will try to put some background details together from my luxury penthouse apartment in downtown Abu Dhabi and upload that tomorrow. its a 3 hour time difference tween there n here, for those who like that sort of info...

hows the post count going!?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

ahh... for those interested, before i start my 'Mega-Structures' epic in LoS, i am putting together a small build here in the UAE capital - its the Abu Dhabi international Airport, Midfield Terminal Complex project - 46,000 people working (most of the time),at a cost of over $3 billion. 24/7 working on this, the largest construction project in the UAE. been here 3 years and my bity is not finished yet.

Thats why I cant really break off to start up the real work in Chonburi just now...

----------


## Norton

> hows the post count going!?


7. Pop over to the games room to run up in a hurry.

----------


## Neverna

Spend half an hour in the Games Room. You can post a dozen or so posts quickly there. 

The Games Room - TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Thanks for that advice Norton and Neverna..

I'm on it!

How many do I need before I can post pictures?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Right!!! i think the next few posts should take me past the 20-mark so... the first one, actually connected with this build is... the background to the project.

----------


## Norton

Now the next hurdle is figuring out how to post pics on our not very up to date forum software.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

BACKGROUND

I have always wanted to build my own place. 

Like a lot of Brits, from my early married years i looked into the chance of doing it, but salary, family commitments and the sheer cost of land made it impossible.

(and..how many of you Brits can relate to that!?)

i put the idea on the back-burner while i got on with career development, children and of course paying a massive mortgage on a conventional house.

I kept the idea alive, but always it seemed to be just out of reach - land prices rose faster than my salary increments, even with promotions, bonuses, share save schemes, inheritance, etc etc i never had enough to embark on the project.

Fast forward 25 years, and by this time, my original family has grown up, I am unmarried and working in the Middle East, with all the benefits that brings, an again my thought turned to that individual 'idea' - be it a one off build or a renovation, away from UK, so I chose - Brittany, France. (ah Hah!)

i was all geared up to finding a run-down gite type property to renovate, when...

... i was invited to Thailand by some good friends in BanChang, as part of a trip i had planned, covering Cambodia and Vietnam too.

well...

What can i say? 'I met this girl' comes to mind but it was more than this and once I had got a feel for the place, I decided that building here in LoS was a far more interesting project that back in Europe. (and with the Brexit developments, it could turn out to have saved me from all sorts of bad news).

And so began the adventure that was to become this thread - TD and Princess Joy's Thai House Build.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

yes Norton... how Do i post those photos!!?

i never gave a thought to the method i was so focussed on the post-count!

----------


## Norton

A bit dated but should work.

https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuf...d-gallery.html

Practice here.

https://teakdoor.com/test-here/

----------


## Thai Dhupp

thanks for that - taking a look now during my late lunch break here at he 'day job'

----------


## birding

Before you get carried away have a look at 3 current topics :

https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...court-may.html (Wife's credit card debt; court in May...)

https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...abduction.html

https://teakdoor.com/members-only/174...-too-well.html (Divorce not going too well)

Then look back a bit and you will find plenty more like those.

Yea i know it could never happen to you but always keep in mind :

Never invest in Thailand more than you can afford to lose.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Good. High but not dry.


yeah *Norton* I agree that one can never have enough protection so it was a worthwhile excersise and the good thing we noted was...even after the previous weeks heavy rains, there was absolutely no flooding on the plot or surroundings so that bodes well for the future (there was flooding elsewhere lower down so I know enough water fell to make it happen).

----------


## Norton

Did you get the sample contract I emailed to you? Sorry but can't find an English version so she that must be obeyed will have to translate.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Did you get the sample contract I emailed to you? Sorry but can't find an English version so she that must be obeyed will have to translate.


Hi again *Norton* - yes, got it and thanks v much - very useful . Sorry I thought I replied!

Yeah...she's reading it, I will hopefully get something meaningful from her after that

----------


## Thai Dhupp

the tractor man never stopped working...


2 at a time


trucks were not coming from far away


this was the 'Rush Minute' as the locals raced home for lunch, avoiding our deadly wheel-tracked 'obstacle course'.


I think PJ caught the supervisor trying to have a pee and told him to get back to work immediately


day 1 in full swing now...


...and here's the entire village come to see what the crazy farang is doing.


of course there were a few stops while PJ's instructions were passed on.


just after lunchtime and the sky is looking ominous.


The strip next to the road really was boggy. Note the level marker in red on the electric pole.


...he's even trying to follow it.


What's a bit of honest mud between friends...?


Of course it all went back on the plot - i paid for it after all!


There were 4 trucks running - here are three of them


shaping up - there's that paint guide again


A moment of reflection as the supervisor digests the latest instructions while PJ tries to think of some more

----------


## Thai Dhupp

and finally on day 1...


this bit is finished.


it got round to 5pm and the trucks decided to call it a day, even though the supervisor (and us) wanted to carry on. 80 loads placed.

So, instead of driving all the way back to BKK, we stopped over...


PJ relaxing in our luxury resort accommodation about 10km from the site

----------


## Thai Dhupp

bright and early (well, 9ish AM), we were back to oversee proceedings.


trucks continued where they left off


Yeah good - put some of the fill material in to that boggy area


...but not before their number 1 driver managed to find the bit the tractor missed and got stuck


Progress continues


leveling and scraping


Getting close to finishing now - what could go wrong?


Ahhh OK... THAT could go wrong


the number 1 driver makes it 2 out of 2, well and truly stuck this time and we only had a bout 10 loads to go


Finally though,  its done - and even PJ and the supervisor can agree on that

----------


## rickschoppers

Looks good, but you will be surprised how much the current dirt level drops in a year after one rainy season. You may opt for more fill at that time, or not.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Looks good, but you will be surprised how much the current dirt level drops in a year after one rainy season. You may opt for more fill at that time, or not.


Yeah *Rick*, I wondered about that settlement - of course we WANT it to pack down, thats the whole point of getting this done before those rains, but how much settlement might there be?

How I see it is:

-  We have raised the ground by about 0.8m average.

-  Yes, there will be some settlement, but it will not go back to zero (lol unless we have a typhoon/monsoon/tsunami event in Chonburi.).

-  The house footprint will be a further 0.5m or so  ABOVE the new level, so the house could be up to 1m above original level even after settlement.

-  I have swimming pool soil available , when dug to raise up perimeter, etc. if needed.

-  Our direct experience after heavy and prolonged rain shows no flooding on the plot at its original level, when there was flooding evidence in the area at lower levels.

-  Statements from Orbortor and locals is that this is on a shallow hill and has NEVER flooded.

Im hoping we have done enough? Really I have little experience of this as you know but i think feet will stay dry when seasonal rains come. 

How much settlement did you experience when you did yours?

----------


## rickschoppers

Once you raise your house footprint another 0.5 meter, you should be fine. It would be nice if you could see your drainage before you start to build, but adjustments can always be made later as well. You just need to make sure you have good runoff away from your house.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Once you raise your house footprint another 0.5 meter, you should be fine. It would be nice if you could see your drainage before you start to build, but adjustments can always be made later as well. You just need to make sure you have good runoff away from your house.


I figured on some gentle sloping away from the raised house footprint on all sides to take care of that.in general, water drains towards the road though now, with my land raising, the back part is of course lower too. (that will ultimately become another v small access lane)

As part of my overall plan for water re-use, we will be harvesting rainwater from the roofs.

----------


## Topper

> water drains towards the road though now, with my land raising,


So your property doesn't flood, but the road will?  Drainage of any amount of rain water is important.

----------


## Norton

settling was insignificant for me. Lost some first year from rain carrying off some fill. Once you get vegitation in very little loss. May need to level off low spots over time.

If your structures are at high points you should have no issues with standing water. Of course if you have a wall around property drain culverts are needed. 

Looks good.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> water drains towards the road though now, with my land raising,
> 
> 
> So your property doesn't flood, but the road will?  Drainage of any amount of rain water is important.


Well... No not exactly. We have raised the plot as a safeguard for the future. As mentioned earlier, we did not get flooding on the plot before, but this raising is a contingency for what the future may hold.

The road doesn't flood either...it's on a gentle slope running both down AND away from the plot. The farmland on the opposite side of the road to us is about 1m lower and again sloping away across the field

So...no previous flooding on plot or road and now the plot is another 0.8m higher to cover any future developments.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> settling was insignificant for me. Lost some first year from rain carrying off some fill. Once you get vegitation in very little loss. May need to level off low spots over time.
> 
> If your structures are at high points you should have no issues with standing water. Of course if you have a wall around property drain culverts are needed. 
> 
> Looks good.


Thanks for that *Norton*... Yes there will definitely be a wall around so some snake-proof outlet arrangements will be in place. Wall will be built last as apparently it's unlucky to built it before completing the build? anyway, whether start or finish it will be there.

Any suggestions for soil-binding vegetation? We could place it now and let it go to work....

----------


## David48atTD

Mate, is there any possibility of posting smaller sized images?

Some of them are 5,000 x 3,500, about 5 times the size which will show as full screen ... but it takes all the data before resizing them.

Here is an easy program ... https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/17...e-resizer.html (Image Resizer)

Have a look at this image which was resized before posting, https://teakdoor.com/photoshop-and-ph...ml#post3538877 (Teakdoor photo competition - May 2017) 

I used that program, at the image size of 1024 x 683 ... still looks good.

Just a suggestion

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Mate, is there any possibility of posting smaller sized images?
> 
> Some of them are 5,000 x 3,500, about 5 times the size which will show as full screen ... but it takes all the data before resizing them.
> 
> Here is an easy program ... https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/17...e-resizer.html (Image Resizer)
> 
> Have a look at this image which was resized before posting, https://teakdoor.com/photoshop-and-ph...ml#post3538877 (Teakdoor photo competition - May 2017) 
> 
> I used that program, at the image size of 1024 x 683 ... still looks good.
> ...


Ahhh, apologies *David* (and all)...thanks for the heads-up!!!

I used that *Imgur* application, suggested earlier on here, because I thought it auto re-sized the photos!!

No probs I can resize therm before uploading them to Imgur. funny though, cos on my screen for each image, its telling me that it HAS been *resized*?? (from a big size)

----------


## Norton

> Any suggestions for soil-binding vegetation? We could place it now and let it go to work....


Don't bother yet. Not sure when you plan to start construction but if a few months off the wild grasses I see next to your plot should spread some onto the fill. In any case you won't lose much fill. Get structures and wall built then landscape. Most any sort of grass, shubbery and trees will bind the soil.




> Wall will be built last as apparently it's unlucky to built it before completing the build?


Never heard off the unlucky bit but makes sense to complete build before wall built. Easy access for construction materials and cement trucks.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> Mate, is there any possibility of posting smaller sized images?
> 
> Some of them are 5,000 x 3,500, about 5 times the size which will show as full screen ... but it takes all the data before resizing them.
> 
> Here is an easy program ... https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/17...e-resizer.html (Image Resizer)
> 
> ...


OK ... when you see it as 'resized for your screen' what the Teak Door software has done has taken your large image and compressed it to fit on a computer screen, as displayed from this screen shot below.



But, if you click the bar at the top of the photo where it says ... 'This image has been resized.  Click this bar to view the full image.'

What you see is the photo in it's original size, as below ...



That is the same elec pole in both photos.

So, all that data or bandwidth was used to download the original photo and then the Teak Door software resizes it for viewing, but doesn't resize the photo per se

The larger photos just makes a longer load then average.

Not a biggie, just wanted to give you a heads up.
.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by David48atTD
> ...


Appreciated *David* and actually...I have been using that* image resizer* for years - I have it on this PC along with LightRoom, etc. it's a very valuable tool.

It will be used from now on.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Latest news... I discovered that the *plot* next to ours has been sold. 

I was hoping to buy that to extend ours - it's not the end of the world but still...there is s twinge of sadness that someone else got it. 

Apparently, there was interest in what I was doing on our plot and one of the ladies in the OrBorTor office approached the owner, to get hold of it quickly. no...not to hold me to ransom for a big payout - she wants to build a small home on it.

At least I know there is not going to be a shop or disco right next door! Apparently she paid BIG money for it, so maybe for me...its a 'fate' thing and was not meant to be. I am more interested to get the small plot with the mango trees, on the other side any way.

Shes already done land-raising, same as mine and the good thing is she's not higher than our plot so a result there too. There is a gap at the original level between our two plots too. In fact, she's continued my level line up the hill over hers so at the top of hers it's hardly raised at all!

I am getting pictures shortly.

So now we are *both* waiting for the rains to end before we start...

----------


## jonnyenglish

My plot of land has neighbouring fields, 2 plots are 3+ rai each on the West side (back of my house), one field is about 8 rai to the East, another is about 1/4 rai right next door. 

As I had limited funds, I couldn't afford to buy these plots to protect my build.

I'm not bothered too much about the West as these plots are at the back of the house and have no road access other than through my land (not even a paper road).

I'm more concerned about the East however as this would be directly in the way of my view as my house faces almost due East. I have designed my build in such a way that if ever there were buildings put on the East side, I can shift my view to over the pond to the North, plus I'd build a wall along the fenceline, and have a collonaded L-shaped addition to the front of the house, raised to the same height. I'd still retain the mountain views, but lose the view of the fields (and subsequent building), instead I'd gain an atrium garden, which would also be quite nice, especially with a water feature/swimming pool. 

Basically a shift in focus from distant to near.

Worst case scenario and all that!

----------


## crackerjack101

> Latest news... I discovered that the *plot* next to ours has been sold. 
> 
> I was hoping to buy that to extend ours - it's not the end of the world but still...there is s twinge of sadness that someone else got it. 
> 
> Apparently, there was interest in what I was doing on our plot and one of the ladies in the OrBorTor office approached the owner, to get hold of it quickly. no...not to hold me to ransom for a big payout - she wants to build a small home on it.
> 
> At least I know there is not going to be a shop or disco right next door! Apparently she paid BIG money for it, so maybe for me...its a 'fate' thing and was not meant to be. I am more interested to get the small plot with the mango trees, on the other side any way.
> 
> Shes already done land-raising, same as mine and the good thing is she's not higher than our plot so a result there too. There is a gap at the original level between our two plots too. In fact, she's continued my level line up the hill over hers so at the top of hers it's hardly raised at all!
> ...


Smart woman. It'll be interesting to see how much she asks for it down the track.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> 
> Latest news... I discovered that the *plot* next to ours has been sold. 
> 
> I was hoping to buy that to extend ours - it's not the end of the world but still...there is s twinge of sadness that someone else got it. 
> 
> Apparently, there was interest in what I was doing on our plot and one of the ladies in the OrBorTor office approached the owner, to get hold of it quickly. no...not to hold me to ransom for a big payout - she wants to build a small home on it.
> 
> ...


Hi *CJ*...the *OrBorTor* is on board (well, as much as he can be) with us, remember so he told us everything about her plans. 

First off, he reckons she paid too much, I dont have the figure so cant judge that, but, he told us she's submitted a *small house plan* for approval and she's already paid out for the land raising itself - maybe she hopes to sell the 'package' with prepared land and an approved plan, if shes not building it herself. 

Either way I will not be buying it and it's either she or her buyer, (if thats what happens) who will build the small house. We will be walled in anyway so the visual impact is not bad. 

Hey! I always knew other houses would be built, it's not a surprise! I care about safety and security just now - no ranks of cars queued up at the 7-11, Blocking the narrow access road, or an all-night bar right next door. Having other residents might discourage some from attempting burglary in the area...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> My plot of land has neighbouring fields, 2 plots are 3+ rai each on the West side (back of my house), one field is about 8 rai to the East, another is about 1/4 rai right next door. 
> 
> As I had limited funds, I couldn't afford to buy these plots to protect my build.
> 
> I'm not bothered too much about the West as these plots are at the back of the house and have no road access other than through my land (not even a paper road).
> 
> I'm more concerned about the East however as this would be directly in the way of my view as my house faces almost due East. I have designed my build in such a way that if ever there were buildings put on the East side, I can shift my view to over the pond to the North, plus I'd build a wall along the fenceline, and have a collonaded L-shaped addition to the front of the house, raised to the same height. I'd still retain the mountain views, but lose the view of the fields (and subsequent building), instead I'd gain an atrium garden, which would also be quite nice, especially with a water feature/swimming pool. 
> 
> Basically a shift in focus from distant to near.
> ...


That money 'thing', *Jonny* - it affects us all! (well, you and me anyway). wish i could go out n pick up a couple of 3, 4 or 6 Rai plots but down here thats serious cash. We were a little lucky with our 2.5 rai plot (the first one we bought) as i haggled a lot and he thought we were going to help him sell some more (ooops!). prices on the surrounding plots here have all gone up (witness that adjacent plot i was mentioning earlier), even the OBT says was too dear but... its the market, supply/demand n all that.

Sounds like you have a good plan to cover all eventualities and thats the key i think. relying on everything to 'stay the same as day 1' could lead to disappointment  otherwise

If you follow what you mentioned, it will give you s chance to do more of your excellent landscaping to further enhance the good stuff you already have. 

Now... if they built a 4 floot apartment building or offices straight in front of me on the other side of the road, that would be a bit err.... disappointing.

I'm sure its not going to happen though!!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Sorry...had a few days away dealing with a 7000t bridge deck 'jacking' on the *day job* so I could not post the follow up photos.

As promised, here are some pix from the next door plot showing that she's (the purchaser) not exceeding my level, together with the plots after the first rains.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Heres a few views of the *next door plot* after 'raising....







As can be seen, the plot followed the level line from my levels, not the shallow gradient, which meant that by the time the raising on this adjacent plot got to the top end (nearest to the camera) of the plot, there was in fact, no raising at all.

I think I benefit from this: being level, not sloped, any water will not all run off towards my plot.

(I hope everyone is happy with the resized pictures prior to upload?)

----------


## Thai Dhupp

And here are a few of the *wall line* between the two plots...







its almost imperceptible in these now small photos (!) but the sharp eyed amongst you will notice that my plot is very *slightly higher* than hers.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

...and here's *our plot* after the rains - 





...held up pretty well I think.

----------


## Slick

Might have missed it, but did you get drainage culverts installed? Or plan to install? 

IN the space between the land and the road.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Might have missed it, but did you get drainage culverts installed? Or plan to install? 
> 
> IN the space between the land and the road.


Hi *Slick*, well... now that she n I have both raised our plots, water run-off will tend towards the lower ground (i think). That being said, no harm in 'assisting ' it. 

We will of course be *walling* all round the plot (she is too, apparently), so I will have run off water escape routes in the walls on all sides of the wall APART from the wall between the two plots. I obviously don't want 'her' water coming into my plot!

On that roadside outside where my wall will go, i thought to create a *shallow depression* in the verge to channel any run off down past me and lower, where it naturally crosses the road and flows into the farm land on the opposite side.

So.. short answer no, not yet but will do once we are all onsite and 'constructin'...

----------


## Slick

Probably should ave been thought about but considering she isn't doing it, its pointless for you to do it at this time. But in a few years when its all homes, where is the water gonna go if there aren't any ditches on either side of the road like there usually are. 

The road is your best option but it won't be if there isn't any drainage and theres homes on both sides and behind your place as well. 

Now that its being built, expect more people to start doing the same. You just increased everyones property value.

----------


## Norton

> On that roadside outside where my wall will go, i thought to create a shallow depression  in the verge to channel any run off down past me and lower, where it naturally crosses the road and flows into the farm land on the opposite side.


About all you can do in near term. As the houses go in the district office "should" put in culverts along side the road. Note "should".  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Probably should ave been thought about but considering she isn't doing it, its pointless for you to do it at this time. But in a few years when its all homes, where is the water gonna go if there aren't any ditches on either side of the road like there usually are. 
> 
> The road is your best option but it won't be if there isn't any drainage and theres homes on both sides and behind your place as well. 
> 
> Now that its being built, expect more people to start doing the same. You just increased everyone's property value.


luckily...I OWN the large plot (plot 1) behind our plot 2! 

Also we heard that later the road will be upgraded to include drainage.

Its interesting that so many pieces of land have been bought around here yet not one has started any building work. Were they ALL waiting for the farang!? lol

----------


## Slick

Probably been mentioned I'm sure, but how many Aircons do you plan to have? 

Im eying that power supply. Im in my third home where its been a huge issue with voltage. Sometimes its OK and other times? Someone building a home on that same line strikes the arc of a welder and stuff gets dim. 

House I'm in now, the compressors wouldn't even spin hard enough to actually cool. They changed our line to a less used one and solved the problem, but FYI, just a heads up. 




> "should"


Possibly, if it causes enough problems  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> On that roadside outside where my wall will go, i thought to create a shallow depression  in the verge to channel any run off down past me and lower, where it naturally crosses the road and flows into the farm land on the opposite side.
> 
> 
> About all you can do in near term. As the houses go in the district office "should" put in culverts along side the road. Note "should".


Hi *Norton*... yep thats what we heard, so hopefully 'should will become 'has'!

----------


## Norton

> Its interesting that so many pieces of land have been bought around here yet not one has started any building work. Were they ALL waiting for the farang!? lol


Often land in growth area provinces near Bangkok are snapped up quickly by monied speculators. Farang or Thai building as Slick said will increase value. Not a bad investment.

----------


## Slick

> Were they ALL waiting for the farang!?


Dude I literally had the same problem on my first build. I was the first to buy a plot (2 Chanotes X 1 Gnaan each) at a price the locals perceived as a bit expensive. 

Within a year there were 7 homes on the little street. 

Absolutely they wait and jump at the opportunity to start.

Edit:

Before anyone gets snappy, the wife bought it all.

----------


## runker

After we purchase our land in Chiang Mai our neighbor to the left offered to sale us his land, "thanks but no thanks," and our neighbor to the right built a small road side restaurant which failed to take off and we're still waiting to build.  Wonder what will happen when they start seeing me on the land next year doing the landscaping?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Probably been mentioned I'm sure, but how many Aircons do you plan to have? 
> 
> Im eying that power supply. Im in my third home where its been a huge issue with voltage. Sometimes its OK and other times? Someone building a home on that same line strikes the arc of a welder and stuff gets dim. 
> 
> House I'm in now, the compressors wouldn't even spin hard enough to actually cool. They changed our line to a less used one and solved the problem, but FYI, just a heads up. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi *Slick*, could not answer straight away as the day work was pushing... 

..anyway...A/C all over - probably every major room apart from the Buddha room will have unit or units. For *power conservation* that was one of the reasons we opted for constructing with *Q-con* or similar, and for maxing the heat reduction/removal in the roof space, plus the higher ceilings in the living and bedrooms on the first floor. also things like *low energy* lighting, *induction* cooking not ceramic or gas (inefficient and heat up a lot of air).

What else can we do?! The supply is the supply... I will try to secure the *biggest available* which fits my future needs (stage 1, 2 and 3 of the build, plus out door requirements, and pool) but even supposing i got 100% of what i want, if more houses are built later can't the power company just 'cut mine back' to allow those late arrivals a dribble of power or... do i secure my requirements first 'n they can make do with solar only, or a campfire n flaming torches (and a pedal driven TV).

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> Its interesting that so many pieces of land have been bought around here yet not one has started any building work. Were they ALL waiting for the farang!? lol
> 
> 
> Often land in growth area provinces near Bangkok are snapped up quickly by monied speculators. Farang or Thai building as Slick said will increase value. Not a bad investment.


Maybe we will score with a big money offer for plot 1 then!!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> Were they ALL waiting for the farang!?
> 
> 
> Dude I literally had the same problem on my first build. I was the first to buy a plot (2 Chanotes X 1 Gnaan each) at a price the locals perceived as a bit expensive. 
> 
> Within a year there were 7 homes on the little street. 
> 
> ...


lol - maybe I better build a *shop* then, to cater for the influx. I was thinking about this if I had purchased that adj plot.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> After we purchase our land in Chiang Mai our neighbor to the left offered to sale us his land, "thanks but no thanks," and our neighbor to the right built a small road side restaurant which failed to take off and we're still waiting to build.  Wonder what will happen when they start seeing me on the land next year doing the landscaping?


Hey *Runker*...I hope they did not build that restaurant purely on the basis that you only bought your land!? were they expecting you to fund the building team with food and drink all through your construction, and then you not bothering with a kitchen n eating 3 times a day with them!?

lol that really is speculation....

----------


## Slick

> What else can we do?! The supply is the supply... I will try to secure the biggest available which fits my future needs (stage 1, 2 and 3 of the build, plus out door requirements, and pool) but even supposing i got 100% of what i want, if more houses are built later can't the power company just 'cut mine back' to allow those late arrivals a dribble of power or... do i secure my requirements first 'n they can make do with solar only, or a campfire n flaming torches (and a pedal driven TV).


Lol it won't matter what size "supply" you get (meter) because that isn't your "power limit" it's just a means to measure consumption. It's a pain in the ass but you'll get what you get. Even if you get a large meter, if the supply is low then it's low. You can request a large meter, but again that isn't a "power limit" it's just a means to measure consumption and they have different ones calibrated for different ranges. That's all. 

We had this problem, it was real bad. We fought with the PEA for ages and filled out paper work with "head office" and finally after about 9 months they extended the 3 phase power all the way up the road which solved the power problem. 

Was so bad I could only run 1 Aircon at a time + all other mandatory things like fridge & tv etc... I had 4 aircons installed. 

I was on a 15/45 meter and it didn't matter. On bad days I would only get 185 volts to the house. 

Anywho you might not have a problem, but it seems like an aggravating one I've encountered a lot due to me being spoiled and must have a climate controlled house & stuff.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> What else can we do?! The supply is the supply... I will try to secure the biggest available which fits my future needs (stage 1, 2 and 3 of the build, plus out door requirements, and pool) but even supposing i got 100% of what i want, if more houses are built later can't the power company just 'cut mine back' to allow those late arrivals a dribble of power or... do i secure my requirements first 'n they can make do with solar only, or a campfire n flaming torches (and a pedal driven TV).
> 
> 
> Lol it won't matter what size "supply" you get (meter) because that isn't your "power limit" it's just a means to measure consumption. It's a pain in the ass but you'll get what you get. Even if you get a large meter, if the supply is low then it's low. You can request a large meter, but again that isn't a "power limit" it's just a means to measure consumption and they have different ones calibrated for different ranges. That's all. 
> 
> We had this problem, it was real bad. We fought with the PEA for ages and filled out paper work with "head office" and finally after about 9 months they extended the 3 phase power all the way up the road which solved the power problem. 
> 
> ...


LOL... You can be sure that, if there's a problem to be had, I will have it!

----------


## Norton

> You can be sure that, if there's a problem to be had, I will have it!


Won't elliminate possibility of future power probs but do a power consumption assessment of your needs and take it to PEA. They can tell you what is there now and if enough to meet your needs. If not they will (should) get you sorted with power you need. PEA like many gov offices vary by district. So far the one here has been excellent.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

oK... A few *prices* have started to come in now. While I'm not giving a blow by blow account of all the costs, I will share some with you all. 

First one was 4m for stage 1. This was some farang operation aimed at me, so now we have a base line. Second tentative quote was one Thai to another for labour only...400k for part 1, so we have literally both ends of the scale. We are pursuing him for a whole build cost too with breakdown so that we can take sections out as necessary and upgrade

However, of more immediate interest, mainly because it's the first thing we need to do, was the first quote for the *piling*.

Remember, we need it, the OrBorTor engineer confirmed it. 52 piles in total, but only 5-6m long. I thought he was a little unsure of the exact lengths though.

As luck would have it, there is a concrete company a mere 10km from the plot. He produces standard and custom piles, and of course they have all the equipment to place and finish the work. They also produce planks so we have the flooring local to us too

Anyway, 52 piles at 6m, differing dimensions, placed, excavations carried out, cropping and pile cap cast....132k.you can all shoot me down, but...I did not think that was too bad? 

My concern was not that cost, it was the pile length. As we are relying more on end bearing not friction bearing, if those piles are a bit short it could Affect things.

So I got PJ to enquire the additional cost of the piles were 8m not 6m. An additional 15k only! Since we can crop 0.5m or 2m the same I will opt for those longer piles to make sure we make contact with the supporting strata. 

Anyway. Thas the plan, what did I miss!?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> You can be sure that, if there's a problem to be had, I will have it!
> 
> 
> Won't elliminate possibility of future power probs but do a power consumption assessment of your needs and take it to PEA. They can tell you what is there now and if enough to meet your needs. If not they will (should) get you sorted with power you need. PEA like many gov offices vary by district. So far the one here has been excellent.


Hi *Norton*...I have this already from when I was considering the 'solar option'! Good idea... PJ can take it to them the next time she's venturing out.

----------


## Norton

Also check with local ToT to find out if/when they will have fibre at your location. All this stuff part of getting ready.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> Its interesting that so many pieces of land have been bought around here yet not one has started any building work. Were they ALL waiting for the farang!? lol
> 
> 
> Often land in growth area provinces near Bangkok are snapped up quickly by monied speculators. Farang or Thai building as Slick said will increase value. Not a bad investment.


I much prefer getting a tiny island, and not having to have neighbours.

----------


## Slick

> Won't elliminate possibility of future power probs but do a power consumption assessment of your needs and take it to PEA. They can tell you what is there now and if enough to meet your needs. If not they will (should) get you sorted with power you need. PEA like many gov offices vary by district. So far the one here has been excellent.


Man, If I walked into the PEA office here my location and asked them if there was enough to supply a 15 (45) or 30(100) meter, they would either look at me like I was crazy, or leisurely send a crew out to poke around & declare it no problem without actually 'checking' anything really. 

My experience has been the opposite of excellent. Its basically been "this is what you get" nothing we can do. Im actually dealing with it right as I site here writing this. Power dims so much when these dicks strike an arch that my AC's are barely working.

2 18K Mitsubishi units running & TV, Fridge, computers etc... They say there is nothing they can do until the "head office" approves whatever solution they have in mind. Assuming its bringing 3 phase farther down the main road. 

But it couldn't hurt to try & see what they say  :Smile: 

Rant over  :Smile:

----------


## Slick

> Hi Norton...I have this already from when I was considering the 'solar option'!


What kind of Amperage or wattage draw will you be looking at?

----------


## jonnyenglish

One consideration about using piles on raised land is that the building(s) and any swimming pools and structures should be stable, but where other surfaces are placed directly on the unsettled raised earth, there will be movement.

My neighbour's house was built with deep piles, and has piles under the swimming pool, all good and solid, but all the paving and walkways connecting the house elements to the garden areas have now started to sink and actually crack and pull away from the main house structure, we are talking inches here, so quite a bit of settling going on, and very unsightly.

----------


## Norton

> They say there is nothing they can do until the "head office" approves


As with anywhere in Thailand having friends in high places helps.  :Wink:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> Hi Norton...I have this already from when I was considering the 'solar option'!
> 
> 
> What kind of Amperage or wattage draw will you be looking at?


Just read the rant and sounds like they are totally unhelpful up there...? Hope I don't get the same cos I think we need lots of juice. Good luck with yours...

I can't remember the figures as I did the survey over year and a half ago.. I remember tho that after the Initial stab at it, ( worst case scenario) I realised i had to put aside a sum of money to buy that adjacent plot so I construct a small CHP plant.. I will dig the spreadsheet out when I get the chance, but AC everywhere, fully equipped kitchen, pool (heating) lighting pumping,bath n shower heating tvs everywhere ditto internet n PCs, my photography lighting....the cinema...well... You get the idea

I will try n use a few low energy bulbs where I can tho, so that should help...
And I will reduce the coffee so that will cut the kettle draw..

----------


## Slick

^ Yep like Norton said check with the PEA - likely gonna need a 30(100) amp meter and thats pretty big just to drop in the middle of the jungle where most people typically only have 5(15) for their house and that supplies a couple lightbulbs, fans, tv, etc....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> One consideration about using piles on raised land is that the building(s) and any swimming pools and structures should be stable, but where other surfaces are placed directly on the unsettled raised earth, there will be movement.
> 
> My neighbour's house was built with deep piles, and has piles under the swimming pool, all good and solid, but all the paving and walkways connecting the house elements to the garden areas have now started to sink and actually crack and pull away from the main house structure, we are talking inches here, so quite a bit of settling going on, and very unsightly.


Yeah that's a good call *Jonny*, no plans for paths just yet, focussing on the build itself first. The paths and even the pool  will follow when that ground is good and settled, and I have funds!! Less problem with roof runoff because we will harvest water so gutters will be fitted.

We have no plans to make this Free Willys retirement home so the pool itself will not be so deep, but there will be a waterfall and grotto, so as with everything, it will still need careful design n planning. To come...

----------


## Norton

> First one was 4m for stage 1


Aprox how many m2?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> ^ Yep like Norton said check with the PEA - likely gonna need a 30(100) amp meter and thats pretty big just to drop in the middle of the jungle where most people typically only have 5(15) for their house and that supplies a couple lightbulbs, fans, tv, etc....


Cheers *Slick*... So, how long have you been doing battle with the PEA?

----------


## Norton

> Anyway, 52 piles at 6m, differing dimensions, placed, excavations carried out, cropping and pile cap cast....132k.you can all shoot me down, but...I did not think that was too bad?


Not a piles expert but sounds reasonable to me.

----------


## Slick

This current battle about 6 months and my first actual build here in Thailand was over 9 months of complete bullshit AFTER the house was complete. Would have been fine had I gone native with no aircon. 

Another thing I remembered, the PEA don't really wanna do shit until you get the house book & address. Before that, its just the 8 baht per unit emergency/construction line. I can't see how they would beef up existing lines for a house thats "going to be built" but isn't there yet. 

Anywho. Hopefully you have better luck & PEA people  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> First one was 4m for stage 1
> 
> 
> Aprox how many m2?


This is *stage* *1* - 120m per floor, 2 floors, kitchen, master wing, bedroom 2 + ensuite, stairs, office with en suite, Buddha room, WC, dining room. It's by  far the largest of the three stages.

----------


## Norton

> 120m per floor,


So 240 m2 all in for 4mil? All in being material and labor. Works out to 17k/m2. Assuming the builder has done a quality home you can look at that sounds a fair price.

Just had lunch with a good builder friend Saturday and he said about 20k/m2 now for "western" quality build.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> 120m per floor,
> 
> 
> So 240 m2 all in for 4mil? All in being material and labor. Works out to 17k/m2. Assuming the builder has done a quality home you can look at that sounds a fair price.
> 
> Just had lunch with a good builder friend Saturday and he said about 20k/m2 now for "western" quality build.


Apart from the land raising ( already completed) and the piling. Say, 150k piling when those 'oops forgot to mention- sorry' items come to light. I want to be SURE that the piling is as good as possible and with those aforementioned longer piles to make a solid base - everything is supported by the piles so I don't want anyone cutting a corner to increase their margin! 

I, still liking the idea of sourcing the materials myself though, for better quality/desirability and cost control. 

Anyway let's get some of the other prices in and go through them all to arrive at the best option for us

----------


## Norton

> I, still liking the idea of sourcing the materials myself though, for better quality/desirability and cost control


Your call but you will need to be there 24/7. Yes you will save some money as the builder will put a management percentage on material and labor. Quality can be managed before hand if you can be bothered to detail what you want. For example specific toilets, fixtures, tile etc.

If you have the time and energy to act as the project manager aka the big boss, go for it. I've built homes both ways. Admit was fun building with a labor crew but busy. Hey boss we need 3 more bags of cement and a bit more rebar.  :Smile:

----------


## Slick

> Just had lunch with a good builder friend Saturday and he said about 20k/m2 now for "western" quality build.


Seen the same. Thats why I don't build here anymore. 200K US will get you a nice 2000 square foot house in FL. Insane to me to pay the same for a house in Thailand. 

Unless of course one was to go down the day rate & buy all materials route - impossible to do if one isn't around all the time. Literally. This is how I built my first 2 homes here. 250/day for the Changs & 180/day for their wives lol. 300 or 350 possibly for the skilled guys - tile, electric, drywall, etc... 

Edit, basically what Norton said.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> I, still liking the idea of sourcing the materials myself though, for better quality/desirability and cost control
> 
> 
> Your call but you will need to be there 24/7. Yes you will save some money as the builder will put a management percentage on material and labor. Quality can be managed before hand if you can be bothered to detail what you want. For example specific toilets, fixtures, tile etc.
> 
> If you have the time and energy to act as the project manager aka the big boss, go for it. I've built homes both ways. Admit was fun building with a labor crew but busy. Hey boss we need 3 more bags of cement and a bit more rebar.


It's up for consideration when we get both the quotes from the same builder. I have a good idea about some specifics, *Norton* but not all. Last time we were back, in  May we did some research on availability of building materials nearby.. I'm happy to report there are several merchants reasonably close by, including no less than three concrete supply plants. 

As I said right at the start, the main reason for delaying the start is because I want to be there all day every day. Might as well weigh up if it's worth total 24/7 hands on I'm the boss or whether I want to just prowl and critici.....praise them for a good job well done.

----------


## Norton

> I'm happy to report there are several merchants reasonably close by


Always good to source locally. You will enjoy hanging with the boys everyday. Kinda fun and you will learn some construction Thai talk.  :Wink:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

One of the things swaying my mind at the moment is that mark up on materials and bought in services. Not saying they are all bad at this but I have now had a chance to compare two prices from that initial BOQ.

I said at the time the BOQ was crazy OTT and proceeded to detail specifics where he was clearly taking the piss.

No no says he.. That's the going rates and I won't find cheaper. He had an answer for everything.

So far...me n she 2, Mr.BOQ 0

Price check 1
Land raising...me 118k,  BOQ 217k.  difference 99k 

Price check 2
Piling works...me 150k, Mr.BOQ  839k. Difference.. Omg it's a LOT

Maybe those are 'going rates'.... If you got more money than sense and never bother to check anything. If I had gone with BOQ, I would have already spent 1.06million before we even started to build anything! Again, I'm sure he's not typical and the 'milk the farang ' has surely come into play but...I'm wary of builders marking up now. Some of his other 'going rate' prices will be revealed as we get progressing so you can see where he was being totally crazy / greedy.

I'm definitely not any sort of control freak BUT I do believe in controlling costs.. It's the areas that can spiral upwards very quickly if it's not checked and balanced.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> I'm happy to report there are several merchants reasonably close by
> 
> 
> Always good to source locally. You will enjoy hanging with the boys everyday. Kinda fun and you will learn some construction Thai talk.


*Norton*, I can teach them some amazing Middle East construction phrases, and even some cutting edge practises too. When I say 'cutting edge', I mean 'sharp'...

----------


## Slick

> He had an answer for everything.


They always do, and I don't know about anyone else, but the locals always have a 'tell' to me. This extremely friendly speech, but body language is way different. They get long winded & when asked a direct question (they don't seem to like) they wordsmith around the point without answering. 

Be careful anyway and if you can be there, I would control anything and everything you can. I would go in with the labor quote & be on standby at all times to make runs to the local shop. 

Dunno if its been mentioned yet, but the local building supply merchants work on credit & delivery. If you stay on top of materials, you can order the day before, and it'll be delivered on credit the next day. Cement, rebar, steel, sand, stone, blocks, all that good shit. Its really not all that hard or difficult to manage in the beginning, but once it gets to the finishing stages, it all comes together at once. By that time anyway, you will have already picked out & purchased all your finish items. Sinks, tile, faucets, toilets.... All that jazz.

Its quite convenient. You don't have to go get much unless they need an emergency 5 bags of cement at the end of the day. 

Same with concrete trucks. Call yourself & they deliver. Pay after delivery. Order by square meter.

----------


## Norton

> He had an answer for everything.


Any builder who has an answer for everything even when it's bs should immediately be discarded. 
You are approaching this the right way. As you are doing, tally up a should cost based on shopping around for material. Based on that easy enough to decide if the qoute is reasonable.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> He had an answer for everything.
> 
> 
> They always do, and I don't know about anyone else, but the locals always have a 'tell' to me. This extremely friendly speech, but body language is way different. They get long winded & when asked a direct question (they don't seem to like) they wordsmith around the point without answering. 
> 
> Be careful anyway and if you can be there, I would control anything and everything you can. I would go in with the labor quote & be on standby at all times to make runs to the local shop. 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info *Slick*, no I was not aware how far the credit could be extended and that will be very useful. 

I delayed the build start exactly because I intend to be on site for the whole time they are working ... I tend to agree with you about controlling everything, based on the BOQ prices. Maan...I bet he's kicking himself for sending me that fully populated BOQ document now!! But..thanks all the same!

PJ can drive too so we have options for controlling and collecting stuff at the same time thinking about it, she can stay, she's more scary than me....

----------


## Slick

> I was not aware how far the credit could be extended and that will be very useful.


Quite far honestly. We've gotten up over 60k baht (2 or 3 deliveries) without paying & they start calling. Account was/is under the wifes father kinda. Your wife will without a doubt be able to setup the same. They deliver on 6 wheel trucks. Sand on the bottom & everything stacked on top + hands to offload where you want it. All included. 

This is exactly the same you would be paying a 'contractor' for. Only difference is that you're the one thats calling & arranging the delivery. No middle man. 

Im talking about the local shops btw. Not homepro type shops.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> He had an answer for everything.
> 
> 
> Any builder who has an answer for everything even when it's bs should immediately be discarded. .


*He has been*. 

Funny thing though...at the time he was all ' well, that's the price take or leave it you won't find it cheaper, blah blah'. I said thanks no thanks and good bye.

Since then he's called PJ several times asking if we got any one, started doing anything. Etc.. 

Apparently he sounded a bit panicky when she told him we already did the land raising and agreed for the piling ...and we were shortlisting building teams quoting way less than his 'going rate' quote

----------


## David48atTD

> Its quite convenient. You don't have to go get much unless they need an emergency 5 bags of cement at the end of the day. 
> 
> Same with concrete trucks. Call yourself & they deliver. Pay after delivery. Order by square meter.


Did you ever slump test the concrete?

Or were happy to go with the Thai Style?
Implying that a typical Thai mix has a higher initial water content.
.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Slick
> 
> 
> Its quite convenient. You don't have to go get much unless they need an emergency 5 bags of cement at the end of the day. 
> 
> Same with concrete trucks. Call yourself & they deliver. Pay after delivery. Order by square meter.
> 
> 
> Did you ever slump test the concrete?
> ...


Morning all...

Hi *David*..how's it going? Well... I worked for *RMC* *Group* for 25 years up until they were bought by CEMEX,  managing big quarry sites. Including both asphalt and concrete batching plants, and concrete products factories (the money is in those added value products) so I am switched on to slump tests, cube tests. Etc etc.

I am also aware of the Thai builders preference for flooding the concrete for '*workability*' and the horribly segregated mixes..an aggregate bottom covered by a layer of fines in suspension. The batching plants don't help- in fact they are happy to sell water at concrete rates all day long disguised as 'what the customer wants'

I will be having a clear "word' before delivery starts about mix design and specification and any changes will come from *me* *only*. We won't be adding water on site either. 

Lol I,getting into this hard taskmaster mode already and we not even started yet.

It's absolutely essential though.....

----------


## Slick

> Did you ever slump test the concrete?


Of course not  :Smile: 




> Or were happy to go with the Thai Style?
> Implying that a typical Thai mix has a higher initial water content.


Cement doesn't cure _due_ to water. Its a chemical reaction. Concrete will 'cure' underwater. We do it offshore all the time. Same with grout. 

More than happy to go 'thai style' with concrete mix in a 'factory' with mix-trucks. 

Certainly more thorough than an extended hand mix. They have a couple different grades  for sale as well. I can promise you that a factory mix will be closer to what it should be over a hand mix + all the time & labor saved.

----------


## Slick

> I will be having a clear "word' before delivery starts about mix design and specification and any changes will come from me only. We won't be adding water on site either.


Cant stop the trucks from adding water. They have tanks onboard. You will be adding water I promise  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> I will be having a clear "word' before delivery starts about mix design and specification and any changes will come from me only. We won't be adding water on site either.
> 
> 
> Cant stop the trucks from adding water. They have tanks onboard. You will be adding water I promise


Lol maybe I better ride shotgun.....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> Did you ever slump test the concrete?
> 
> 
> Of course not 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi *Slick*...It is a *chemical* *reaction*, as you rightly say but it *is* triggered by that water.. Water present in the mix should be enough to complete the curing (hardening). I stress, water in the mix, if it's correctly added that mix design water will start the hydration process and should be enough for the concrete to reach max strength between 4-6 day, of course depending on thickness, volume etc, I'm not talking about mass concrete pours. 

The factor effecting that process if if the water is also evaporating too quickly -that's why we sheet in hessian n plastic and spray water to keep it damp, basically we are adding water to evaporate, so that the mix design water can do its job inside the mix

This is not the same as the mixer driver or on site gang flooding the concrete to make it workable. Keep it wet longer to make it go hard is only true up to a point.This added water does nothing but separate the particles. Heavy aggregate sinks, fine cement rises up as a slurry. And that don't bind the aggregate too much!

Im curious about that underwater concrete though...how is it placed? How do you stop the surrounding water leaching into the mix? What's the effect of the salt water?

----------


## crackerjack101

> Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> 
> I will be having a clear "word' before delivery starts about mix design and specification and any changes will come from me only. We won't be adding water on site either.
> 
> 
> Cant stop the trucks from adding water. They have tanks onboard. You will be adding water I promise


I drove mixers for a couple of years in my youth. Transport Beton Kuhner in Viernheim in Germany. Brilliant job. I've never seen such disasters. 
Yes, your average 5 m truck carries about 250 litre on board and one could always spot the cowboy crews who wanted all the water in the mix so it'd flow and mean less work for the lads.

I had some interesting exchanges with the blokes doing the slabs when we did our place.

1. Yes, you will raise the steel 7-10 cm up off the deck when pouring a 20cm slab.

2. No, you will not add ALL the water from the mixer to the mix to make it Sabay and easy to spread.

3. Yes, I rented a riddler and you will use it on those walls.

4. Yes, it's the rainy season and you will cover the slab with plastic tarps to protect it.

5. Yes, I do want the ground cleared, and flat before we pour.

6. Yes, I do expect it to be a perfect finish even if it is a fucing car port.

7. No, you can't. You get the grog AFTER the job is done to my satisfaction.

8. No, you won't get paid if you don't do it right. My right not yours.

9. Yes, you can fuck off if you don't like it. I will find someone better.

10. Wife, we need a new concrete crew, make it so.....          :smiley laughing:

----------


## David48atTD

To raise the mesh off the ground, in the West, we usually use those spacers.



and/or



But I've often the concreting guys here wade through the wet concrete and manually 'pull' the mesh up and it 
seems to suspend itself off the ground.

I wouldn't trust it for an overhead suspended slab (I'd be living under) but, for a slab on ground ... sufficient?

BTW, I've seen a few builds where they've made those spaces, in the first pic, on site in Thailand.
.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Slick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thai Dhupp
> ...



Lol I have to agree *CrackerJack*, I too have seem them all, apart from No.7' and a few more besides....

" don't just tap the rebar with your shovel....use that vibrator I supplied"

""No you can't fill the slab area with waste to get rid of it and save money on concrete!"

"Put your wellingtons on! That stuff will burn you!"

...and many more  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> To raise the mesh off the ground, in the West, we usually use those spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> and/or
> 
> 
> 
> But I've often the concreting guys here wade through the wet concrete and manually 'pull' the mesh up and it 
> ...


You are quite correct, *David*.. Those *chairs* ( what you call spacers) are widely used to lift the rebar mesh into the middle of the concrete slab. 

The last thing you want is exposed rebar laying on ground, or more importantly on wet ground. Metal decomposes (rusts) which if left over time would render that Reenforced concrete slab just a concrete slab plus some brown flaky metal!

Builders the world over set up a chair 'factory" at the start of the project and literally make 100's, including my current airport project....cheap and effective - it's a concrete support that is then surrounds by more concrete, sealing the rebar completely. Not so sure about the other options, anything letting water get to rebar is not so good

Trouble is, if the builder is lazy, that *mesh* will sit on the floor and the concrete will be poured over it. Minimal reenforcing benefit and it will rot away in no time. If you add misplaced rebar to flooded / segregated concrete.. Well you can soon see why some slabs are stronger than others. You need to know these things and definitely need to be looking out for them on site

No lazy builders here tho, right?... so it just could not happen...

----------


## crackerjack101

A wonderful business to be involved in and, as a simple mixer driver with no responsibilities, a delight to watch, in awe at the total and absolute stuff ups.

The stories  could tell.....

As, no doubt could you and anyone evr involved in the business.

I once saw a Turkish crew, lovely blokes, flood a dual carriageway with concrete from 11 trucks, "keep it thin" the shuttering just took off like a rocket,  the trucks kept pouring, flat out with full on water, the whole lot of muck went over the hill and straight down onto the first 2 lanes of the main Mannheim - Frankfurt highway.

The Turks got out out of the hole and stood and looked.
Their boss looked at us, there were 6 of us. 30 meters, all gone, mostly rolling down onto the highway.

Our oldest ugliest brokenest fartiestb driver, named Herman, stepped forward.

He drove the oldest truck, no synchro, A/C, power steering and he loved it. 
It was his life. 
30 beers a day, a bottle of Asbach for dinner. 
Never missed a day.

Lovely bloke.

He looked at the Turk.
The Turk looked at him.

Herman produced the delivery notes that had to be signed to prove we'd delivered the muck with the water that THEY"D requested..

The Turk twitched.

Herman pulled a hip flask from front pocket, took a pull and passed it to the Turk who grasped it to his mouth like a lost man in the desert.

Hands were shaken, delivery slips signed, autobahn shut down for 4 days and nights. 

We all went home. 

The Turkish building crew stole everything they could from the site and headed back to Bodrum from whence they came in their clapped out cars..

All good.

But, an interesting point to note, should you be driving down the autobahn from Frankfurt towards Mannheim about 50 km before Mannheim you really want to get into the outside lane. 

The inside lane is a bit rough.


 :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> A wonderful business to be involved in and, as a simple mixer driver with no responsibilities, a delight to watch, in awe at the total and absolute stuff ups.
> 
> The stories  could tell.....
> 
> As, no doubt could you and anyone evr involved in the business.
> 
> I once saw a Turkish crew, lovely blokes, flood a dual carriageway with concrete from 11 trucks, "keep it thin" the shuttering just took off like a rocket,  the trucks kept pouring, flat out with full on water, the whole lot of muck went over the hill and straight down onto the first 2 lanes of the main Mannheim - Frankfurt highway.
> 
> The Turks got out out of the hole and stood and looked.
> ...


That could be especially interesting if Gunter's Porsche hits it at 250...... :Smile:

----------


## Shutree

David, Thai Dhupp,

Those plastic chairs, are they available locally? (I haven't noticed them being used anywhere!)
For a standard Isaan house floor slab, can you suggest how many chairs are needed, say per square metre?
Thanks.

----------


## Slick

> For a standard Isaan house floor slab, can you suggest how many chairs are needed, say per square metre?


I can't help you with this other than to say they will normally just pour the concrete and pull up on the mesh with their hands. 

Those cement chairs wont do shit - the floor slab reinforcement they use is like a mesh type roll. Chair it all you want when the cement goes down it'll get mashed down. They'll still be pulling up on it by hand. Like David said.

----------


## crackerjack101

They wanted to use that this chicken wire crap mesh on our floors and I refused it.

We put down 15cm slabs throughout with the strong squared reo with which we were happy.

The downstairs floor slabs, kitchen, patio, pathways, forecourt, garage and carport and workshop were all done the same way with CPAC, strong reo and small 1/2 bricks as chairs, everywhere.

Around the edges we're there was the possibility on high stress we poured 20cm and hammered lengths of thick reo into the ground and then tack welded the mesh to the uprights to ensure it stayed up and flat.

Just made it up as we went along but it seems to have worked so far. 6 years and no cracks of any kind.

----------


## Slick

> Just made it up as we went along but it seems to have worked so far.


Yep me too. Although I have knowledge from my employment, applying it to a house build in Thailand with farmers doing it all was/is hard. 




> They wanted to use that this chicken wire crap mesh on our floors and I refused it.


Nothing really crap about it tbh but you'd have to do at least 15 or 20 cm cement slabs if one was to opt for rebar instead of the rolls. And they have different thicknesses as well. There has to be a certain amount of coverage over the rebar or mesh with concrete for it to actually be beneficial. Rebar with 10cm of cement would likely be weaker than the rolls of mesh and 10cm of cement. 

But the end of the day it'll take quite a bit to break a 10-13cm slab with mesh. You'd need to have a car-lift in your living room.

----------


## Shutree

Hadn't thought of half bricks as chairs. Should work okay.

----------


## crackerjack101

> You'd need to have a car-lift in your living room.
>     [at] [at]



Now there's an idea. I wonder if sh'd go for it?
Perhaps not.....


 :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Good afternoon all.. It's _Eid_ here ( end of Ramadan) so I guess everyone got up late, me included.

ok,.... *Chairs*. Well we certainly use them here. They are effective in bearing up that mesh, but u need to use enough. One chair every 2m is not enough!! 

You want to end up with the mesh of the ground after the muck is placed, as *Slick* mentioned already. Not only the weight of the concrete can push that mesh down - so can the man wading across the wet slab, trying to pull the mesh into the middle... He almost is defeating his own intentions!. Ideally you fit sufficient chairs that, even when you walk on the mesh. It doesn't sag or collapse with your weight. I have experience of the concrete chairs but probably the plastic ones are just as good (if they were no good I guess people would stop buying them).

Also rightly mentioned is the *mesh thickness / stiffness.* Chicken-wire grade reenforcing will not be adequately supported by chairs unless you are using 100 per m3!. Equally you don't need 30mm dia. Mesh for simple floor slabs. The concrete chairs will do the job if you use sufficient to support your mesh, and they are quick, cheap and easy to make. Here on the day job, we had the added advantage that much of our reenforced slab work was behind shutters, so, once we had completed the striking, it was clear the mesh was inside the slab, as no mesh was visible, just shutter-finished concrete. We also used a variant of them on the pile cages, down to a depth of 29M.

Hey! If they're good enough for an airport construction they are sure good enough for me. Everyone to their own, though.

As always, *thanks* everyone for the useful debate and input.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Originally Posted by Slick
> 
> You'd need to have a car-lift in your living room.
>     [at] [at]
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's an idea. I wonder if sh'd go for it?
> Perhaps not.....


Lol.. I weighed up this idea too!! And came to the same conclusion......

----------


## Dead Metal

.....rather a long break for Ramadan ?   :Confused: 

was rather looking forward to this build !

----------


## Bettyboo

Good luck with the house build, Dhupp.

Don't expect everything to flow perfectly, but 90% will end up ok in the end; enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> .....rather a long break for Ramadan ?  
> 
> was rather looking forward to this build !


Hey *DM*, thanks for the continued interest!! yeah...those Eid Celebrations really can go on a long time now that the hotels are involved with the free-flow everything blow-out buffets!!

Since i do not have much to say, I'm a firm believer in keeping quiet, hence the prolonged silence.

I'm still in Abu dhabi so i cannot oversee any work BUT....

(drum roll!)

... my contract just ended after 3 years + so unless another position miraculously appears in the next 8 days, i will be flying home to BKK ans we will crack on with that *piling*!!

Its still raining daily so we are unlikely to start the build proper until end Nov start december, but we have interviewed a number of builders for the stage 1 part of the job, and another couple of leads for this still to follow up too.  wildly varying prices so i will do a  bit of background research when i get back, looking at what the short list has already build and how the owners feel about it, etc.

Stick with me...once we got something to say, believe me... you wont be able to shut me up with text 'n' pic's!!

cheers for now

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Good luck with the house build, Dhupp.
> 
> Don't expect everything to flow perfectly, but 90% will end up ok in the end; enjoy!


Thanks for your kind words *BB*, yeah sometimes you do wonder if it will all work out but i'm fairly optimistic in general, but with a healthy dose of cynicism thrown in for good measure

I have not forgotten the board or all those who have supported me so far - really been so heartening for such positive and encouraging comment and advice - im thankful....I will be back in Thailand soon so i can make a real start with the piling etc ready for building work to start at the end of the year.

As soon as i have something useful to say/show i will be back posting. until then, check in occasionally!!

thanks

----------


## Dead Metal

...hope all is well ?

When do you think works will commence ?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> ...hope all is well ?
> 
> When do you think works will commence ?


Hi *DM*..yeah! all is well with us, except i am back in Dubai and Princess Joy is back in BKK! Not so bad tho - I'm getting a bit more cash (Dubai Museum of the Future, for anyone interested in my current 'day job' project), and she is finalising the builder we have settled on.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

While i was back in Thailand for 2.5 weeks, after the airport construction contract came to an end, we met with, interviewed and checked out ,and ultimately rejected all but 1 of *7 builder possibilities*. Hugely differing levels of interest, of course wild variations in the prices (!), with one confidently stating that it could not be done for less than 20M - I think he had been out in the sun too long (rejected of course)

It came down to 2 - one had a lot of temple building experience which i thought might be a good option for the roof requirements, both were experienced in creating the wood look using mortar (we  saw samples of both their work and it was excellent), the second one was cheaper and available and had his own piling equipment, so we did not need the external piling contractor + plus that meant he was 100% responsible for 100% of the build. he was also based nearer to the project site.

so... *builder no.2*...come on down.. the price is right! (oh...and you some work to do)

----------


## Thai Dhupp

when will it all start, i think i heard  asked (!)?

OK...if you look back at earlier posts i always said... not til December time at the earliest. We wanted the raised ground to settle as much as possible and also the rains to finish for the year. also... as mentioned...I'm not there. so its still looking like end of the year to start the works.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

OK...here i am asking questions again!

we are now near to engaging the 'chosen one', and so the subject of *contract*s has raised its head.

What to put in?  What is absolutely essential? How to stage the payments? Penalties? etc,etc...

I have already had one sample contract from *Norton* (thanks for it!) which was v useful and so i wanted to ask the rest of you what experiences you had with drafting contracts, what you maybe wished you had included, what is not important, and so on.

All replies gratefully received on what is I think an important part of the build?

----------


## jonnyenglish

My contract was in Thai, but we thrashed out the agreement verbally first, and then was assured by the missus that the content was correct when it came to signing (she is pretty good at this sort of thing). What I would say from my experience is to insist that the foreman/builder has a notebook on-site with him at all times, and any direction/request/point of note/complaint/error in construction etc should be entered, dated and signed for. 

I made several requests at numerous times during my build for some features to be included and these multiple requests were accepted and agreed and then promptly ignored, only after my constant badgering and at a very late stage in the build were then actioned, but by then the end results weren't as expected as the features were not put in at the correct time during the construction process. Being informal works for some things, but not for others... If I had insisted that the procedure was a bit more formal by using a report book, then the build would have gone much smoother.

Payments were made in instalments, 20% deposit and for foundations and footings , 20% for concrete work for house base, 20% for steelwork, roofing and walls, 20% for tiling, windows, doors and interiors...10% for wiring and plumbing and fittings etc. The final payment of 10% was withheld for one month as security against any possible major fixes that needed doing (but I'd suggest making this 20% withheld for 2-3 months with your build as it's more complicated and extensive than mine was).  

I don't think insisting on a penalty clause for late completion will work outside of Bangkok, or if building a large resort somewhere, it's more relevant to commercial builds... Inclusion of a penalty clause might just force the team to panic and start taking shortcuts with the build (which will happen to some extent anyway, so no need to make matters worse!). Additionally, I think inclusion of a penalty may result in an unfinished build. Despite what may be agreed at the beginning, if the builder suspects he's going to face financial difficulty because of some arbitrary deadline he's definitely going to overshoot (I'd allow 15% extra time on what is agreed), he'll just abandon the build at 80%. Then you'll be faced with trying to find another team to finish off the work when most of the funds (and thus profit) have been used up. This can (and does) happen very often all over the world.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

That all good advice *Jonny* - thanks for jumping with a reply so swiftly!

I tend to agree about the *penalty clause* too. given that deadlines do'slip' ...no point in over-pressurising the situation. 

Holding the last 15 or 20% like you suggested,  is a sort of *penalty to complete* at around the agreed time and to a standard anyway - no need to load it up any more I think.

Others might have a different take on it though...?

Thanks again.

----------


## Maanaam

Just make sure the 15-20% withheld is withheld for x amount of time after provisional sign-off, not for x amount of time from agreed deadline.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Good point *Maanaam* and one that, I'm sure is easily overlooked.

Thanks for the input

----------


## Norton

> 20% deposit and for foundations and footings , 20% for concrete work for house base, 20% for steelwork, roofing and walls, 20% for tiling, windows, doors and interiors...10% for wiring and plumbing and fittings etc. The final payment of 10% was withheld for one month as security against any possible major fixes that needed doing


Pretty much standard. 

Make sure the house plans are referenced as the build to requirements and attached as part of the contract. 

House plans need to go into detail on all materials. Specifics on cement, steel, flooring, electrics, plumbing and fixtures. I even had manufacturer and model numbers for near all fixtures.

Will take some work but if ysou cost out the materials and make a SWAG on labor you will get a good should cost. I did this for my house and added 20% profit for the builder. 

Hard to be definitive on workmanship and quality so as I mentioned earlier, go look at previous builds the builder did. That's what you will get.

----------


## Norton

One more I forgot. Contract clause that says the builder is responsible for removing all building debris from the property.

----------


## HuangLao

> One more I forgot. Contract clause that says the builder is responsible for removing all building debris from the property.


Most assuredly.
As this character is built into Thai DNA. Leaving a mess and allowing most everything to lie about without consciousness of responsibility thereof.

Imperative that such firm agreements are adhered to or they'll just let it go.
Preferably, cleaning and removing as they go - instead of when job is finished.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Pretty much standard. 
> 
> Make sure the house plans are referenced as the build to requirements and attached as part of the contract. 
> 
> House plans need to go into detail on all materials. Specifics on cement, steel, flooring, electrics, plumbing and fixtures. I even had manufacturer and model numbers for near all fixtures.
> 
> Will take some work but if ysou cost out the materials and make a SWAG on labor you will get a good should cost. I did this for my house and added 20% profit for the builder. 
> 
> Hard to be definitive on workmanship and quality so as I mentioned earlier, go look at previous builds the builder did. That's what you will get.


Good advice as always, *Norton*... we saw the quality of the two shortlisted candidates, both good. I have *confidence* in our final selection ...time will tell. 

Yeah... I started thinking about including *specifics* too for the key items and methods in the *document*, but some smaller requirements too. (the floor tile design and colour in the lower entrance is one such). As you said, takes time but makes it clear to everyone so definitely worth it as long as they then follow what's agreed!.

Thanks for the contribution.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> One more I forgot. Contract clause that says the builder is responsible for removing all building debris from the property.





> Most assuredly.
> As this character is built into Thai DNA. Leaving a mess and allowing most everything to lie about without consciousness of responsibility thereof.
> 
> Imperative that such firm agreements are adhered to or they'll just let it go.
> Preferably, cleaning and removing as they go - instead of when job is finished.


Well...I'm a firm believer in 'a little and often', but let's not talk about that...

...instead, '*clean up as you go*' -most definitely!! *Norton* and *HuangLao*... another important *inclusion* and again maybe one that gets forgotten in the excitement of '*building the dream*'... thanks guys!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

OK here I am back again (sorry its been a long time) and I've got the draft of the sort of contract I'm envisaging. No doubt though, I've missed something (!) and hopefully you will tell me so (!!) . ..anyway here it is :

Does it look about right?
Is it too much? 
What glaring omission have i made?

It will be translated into Thai of course. 

We are v close to signing the builder now (I'm home in January) so I want to get this right so that there is no delay with him.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*CONTRACT FOR CONSTRUCTION*
*สัญญาเพื่อการก่อสร้าง*

1.     This contract is made on Day………….    Month ………….  Year ………….

2.     This contract is made between ……………………………………………………., referred to as ‘The 

Employer’ and ……………………………………………., referred to as ‘The Contractor’ who is located 

at ……………………………………………………………………………

3.     The Contractor is contracted to build a 2-storey Thai Style (Lanna / Ayutthaya) house, exactly following the approved plans provided by The Employer

4.     The contract shall strictly follow the details in the approved plan 62/2559, issued from Orbortor Office in ………………………………………………………………………


5.     The house to be built is in the traditional Thai style (Lanna / Ayutthaya)

6.     The house to be built will be constructed in a similar way to a house that is built at 15 / 194, Moo 3, Ban Suan, Muang, Chonburi, including but not limited to pile foundations, concrete ground and first  floor ring beams, reinforced concrete frame and in-fill, non-load bearing walls, doors and windows, all under a metal truss, reflective insulation and cement-tiled roof and with integral plumbing, waste water and electrical systems.

7.     The house construction is divided into 3 Zones -  A, B and C.

8.     This contract covers the piling of zones A, B and C, and the construction of the house in zones A and B.

9.     The total sum, including Labour and materials for the piling in zones A, B and C, and construction of the house in zones A and B is X, XXX, XXX

10.   The construction time shall follow a strict timetable, commencing from the agreed start date.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Construction Detail*
*รายละเอียดงานก่อสร้าง*

11.     The agreed starting date is …………………….


12.     The approved plans shall be accurately followed at all times.

13.     Any proposed changes to the plan by The Contractor shall be agreed with The Employer BEFORE they are implemented.

14.     All concrete used in the construction of the house shall follow the agreed blend to maintain the strength of the concrete and cement powder shall not be reduced or substituted with PFA or other non-reactive ingredients.

15.     Concrete for the floor slab on each level must not be flooded with additional water to make it more workable as this causes separation of the particulate and cement fines resulting in a weakened slab.

16.     The rebar mesh re-enforcing within the floor slabs must be raised into the middle of the slab before the concrete is poured by using sufficient concrete ‘chairs’ to support the mesh, so that it can provide maximum slab strength. 

17.     External walls shall be 150mm Q-con AAC blocks or equivalent

18.     Internal walls shall be 100mm Q-con AAC blocks or equivalent

19.     Diamond pattern Roof Tiles shall be SCG Classic Ayara or equivalent, size and colour to be agreed when the roof is ready to be tiled.

20.    Doors and window frames will be of treated wooden construction to repel termites.

21.    All window openings shall have glazed windows that open inwards, and wooden shutters that open outwards

22.   Skirting boards in all rooms shall be constructed from wood which has been treated to repel termites

23.   Piles shall follow the pile plan and this will require a larger cross-section pile in some locations to support the first floor and roof. Calculations have been approved to confirm this requirement

24.   Re-enforced Concrete frame for the upper floor and roof will require a larger cross-section in some rooms (in other words, it will be bigger) where the dimensions between the columns in the room are more than 4m x 4m, to support the larger dimensions of those rooms. Calculations have been approved to support this requirement.

25.   The contract shall include all electrical materials and labour for Zones A and B. If the Employer wishes to fit a better light or switch unit than is in the budget, The Employer will provide an additional sum of money, being the difference in cost for the switch or light unit that is required

26.    The electrical plans (within approved plans 62/2559) shall be followed exactly. The type and number of electrical sockets shown in the approved plans in each room must not be reduced and the socket locations must not be altered.

27.    Some light switches work of a 2-switch system (e.g. top and bottom of the staircase) and these 2 switch arrangements shall be followed exactly.

28.    The contract shall include all materials and labour for the plumbing and connections in all bathrooms and the kitchen, apart from the kitchen and bathroom appliances and furniture (toilets, showers, baths, sinks)

29.    All drains from toilets and sinks shall include a U-bend in the system to prevent odour from coming back up the drain pipes and into the house

30.    For all waste pipes, the Contractor shall accurately calculate the correct fall (inclination) of the pipe to give optimum removal of wastes, particularly black water (sewage) wastes. All waste pipes shall be accurately installed as per those calculations

31.    The contract shall include labour only for the fitment of the kitchen. The kitchen shall be purchased separately by The Employer.

32.    A sum is included for materials and labour for all flooring. If different flooring is preferred by The Employer, an additional sum of money equivalent to the difference in the cost of that flooring material shall be paid. Labour cost shall not change.

33.    The contract includes air-conditioning in all rooms apart from the bath/shower rooms, the Buddha room and entrance halls. Air-conditioning units shall be specified to adequately cool those rooms after assessment of the room volume and the insulation properties of the construction.

34.    This contract includes the construction of a wooden Sala, leading from the ground level up to the second floor of zone B. The design of this Sala is clearly detailed in the approved plans 62 / 2550 and will be followed exactly

35.    The contract includes floor finishing for the balcony / terrace on the second floor of zone B, outside the living room area. A sum for flooring shall be included and if The Employer wants to fit different or better flooring, the difference in the cost of that flooring shall be paid by The Employer. The labour cost shall remain the same.

36.    Although it is not shown on the approved plans, there is 1 additional bathroom under the internal staircase, accessed from the office. There is a supplementary plan detail for this. This was discussed and agreed as part of the contract scope during the meeting between The Employer and The Contractor

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*The Division of the Work (stages and payments) – guideline only, not 100% inclusive*
*ส่วนงาน (ขั้นตอนและการชำระเงิน) - เป็นแนวทางเท่านั้นไม่รวมถึง 100%*

37.     *Stage 1* *Piling work:*  drilling, piling for zone A, B and C with piles being placed through the soft upper strata and resting on the firm lower strata layer, approx. 7m down, pile cropping as required, pile caps and also including a sizable advance on payments to assist in the setup of the site for the rest of the work
*Cost: xxx, xxx THB*

38.     *Stage 2**: ground floor*: ground floor and ground floor columns for zone A and B, including the ring beam, in-fill, concrete planks and slab, all necessary water, waste and electrical conduits, greywater tank, septic tank / secondary tank arrangements, pipework to drain field, first floor columns
*Cost: xxx, xxx THB
*
39.     *Stage 3** 1st floor:* ring beam, second floor concrete planks and slab, second floor columns, all necessary water, waste and electrical conduits, staircase installation, recessed concrete floors for all bathrooms, showers, toilets, use of waterproof additive for bathrooms/shower rooms.
*Cost: xxx, xxx THB
*
40.     *Stage 4** roof structural work*: installation of trusses
*Cost: xxx, xxx THB:* 

41.     *Stage 5** Roof:* installation of insulation and tiles, roof gable ends, vents, ceiling panels, all electrical cabling for lighting, air-conditioning, electrical switching, internet
*Cost: xxx, xxx THB
*
42.     *Stage 6**: exterior Wall work:* 150mm AAC blockwork, window and door frames, windows, doors, render, wood impression decoration to 2st floor exterior walls to look like Lanna wooden detail, Sala construction, Air-conditioning installation
*Cost: xxx, xxx THB
*
43.     *Stage 7** interior secondary work:* interior 100mm AAC blockwork walls, wall rendering, skirting boards, Ceilings, plastering, tiling to all floors, tiling to bathrooms, kitchen etc
*Cost: xxx, xxx THB
*
44.     *Stage 8** finish:* wall painting, wood staining, bathroom, kitchen installation
*Cost: xxx, xxx THB
*
45.     *Stage 9** Final Payment:* (xxx, xxx%) to be made 6 weeks after final completion date to allow for snagging list completion
*Cost xxx, xxx*

*46.**Total cost: xxx, xxx*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Changes to Contract*
*การเปลี่ยนแปลงสัญญา*

47.     The employer must notify the Contractor of any changes within 7 days of any work being carried out.

48.     Likewise, the Contractor may not make any changes to the approved contract unless agreement to the change has been given in writing, and signed by the employer

49.     The Employer will be responsible for any additional costs incurred due to the changes mentioned in 47. above

50.     Likewise, if the changes result in a reduction in costs, the overall cost of the build will reduce by the amount of the saving.

51.     The Contractor is responsible for any accidents, danger or damage to any person on site, the site itself or any 3rd party caused by the construction or any activities associated with the construction.

52.     The Contractor is responsible for the conduct of all employees during the contract period until the final payment has been made.

53.     The Contractor is responsible for the removal of all construction wastes generated from the project

54.     The Contractor is responsible for general site security for the duration of the build, and will take all necessary precautions to ensure equipment and materials are not removed or stolen from the construction site

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Supplementary Information*

55.     Budget cost /M2 for flooring – 

56.     Budget cost /M2 for wall tiles –

57.     Timescale to complete stage 1

58.     Timescale to complete stage 2

59.     Timescale to complete stage 3

60.     Timescale to complete stage 4

61.     Timescale to complete stage 5

62.     Timescale to complete stage 6

63.     Timescale to complete stage 7

64.Timescale to complete stage 8

65.Timescale to make final payment: six weeks after completion of Stage 8

----------


## Albert Shagnasty2017

Looks like an all-encompassing contract. Well thought out and water-tight. Good job. I guess that now it's very important that it is translated to the word, understood, and agreed upon. Best of luck.

----------


## Norton

> All drains from toilets and sinks shall include a U-bend in the system to prevent odour from coming back up the drain pipes and into the house


The traps should be fine but consider venting as well.

Figuring Out Your Drain-Waste-Vent Lines - dummies

Contract looks good.




> it's very important that it is translated to the word, understood, and agreed upon


For sure.

----------


## Dead Metal

If its to be a legal translation then its gonna cost. I've been down that road ( UK marriage ) expensive . Yours is a rather large document , ouch .

----------


## Maanaam

> water-tight


Not sure bout that. "...or equivalent." as in 17 and 18 could be a bit open-ended and open to interpretation. I would qualify somehow. Perhaps with "as shown in manufacturer's specs".
It takes away an opinion-based idea of what "an equivalent" is.

----------


## Norton

Yes. I would leave out "equivalent" in all items. State what you want. In the AAC item Diamond would be an equivalent.

Best way to elliminate confusion is to have house plans with detail. For example call out Qcon in plan drawing. 

The contract per say should avoid specifying material. By reference from contract the plan drawings should be the build to spec.

Most important is communication between buyer and seller. Especially for big ticket items such as block, roofing, and flooring. Agree on these before seller purchases and avoid problems.

----------


## mikenot

_16.     The rebar mesh re-enforcing within the floor slabs must be raised into the middle of the slab before the concrete is poured by using sufficient concrete ‘chairs’ to support the mesh, so that it can provide maximum slab strength. 
29.    All drains from toilets and sinks shall include a U-bend in the system to prevent odour from coming back up the drain pipes and into the house

_What I have been doing in preparation for our build next year is to collect example photos, good and bad, of these sort of things ....bad ones, ie mesh laying on the ground get a big red X, good ones with plastic sheet underneath and using chairs get a green tick. I intend to reference these pics in our contract as an example, and to have a laminated folder of them on the worksite so the actual workers know what I expect ....a picture is worth a thousand words as they say ...maybe much more when talking to unskilled part-time workers from Myanmar or Cambodia !

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Looks like an all-encompassing contract. Well thought out and water-tight. Good job. I guess that now it's very important that it is translated to the word, understood, and agreed upon. Best of luck.


Hi *Albert* and thanks for stopping by!

its quite long but because i tried to include err... everything. i guess i have missed some stuff tho.

*Translation* shall follow this forum review.

i think as with all contracts in Thailand, there's only so far you can go, so i'm prepared fro that too.

thanks again.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

[QUOTE=Norton;3679276]The traps should be fine but consider venting as well.

Figuring Out Your Drain-Waste-Vent Lines - dummies

Contract looks good.


Hi *Norton*... ahh yesssss.. *venting*.. see? i forgot that.. good call

Im hoping I end up including most of the good stuff from everyone's experiences and my own wishlist and maybe this can become a sort of *template* for future builders as a *contract reference point* - everyone's got to start somewhere, maybe this can help.

thanks for your input, most welcome. cheers!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Not sure bout that. "...or equivalent." as in 17 and 18 could be a bit open-ended and open to interpretation. I would qualify somehow. Perhaps with "as shown in manufacturer's specs".
> It takes away an opinion-based idea of what "an equivalent" is.


Hi *Maanaam*... the 'equivalent only relates to the actual block - the Q-con block or the 'supablock'... all *AAC construction*. 

Its not substituting such light weight hi-insulation blocks with red bricks or concrete breeze blocks!!! 

You are right though - *clarity* is everything, so i will modify that bit to state the type of equivalent

Thanks for the comment.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

I just noticed i left out the bit about the *termite control pipe* network under the floor slab at ground level.....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> If its to be a legal translation then its gonna cost. I've been down that road ( UK marriage ) expensive . Yours is a rather large document , ouch .



Hi *DM*... yeah.. 'rather large' is an understatement 'specially as i noticed a couple of other bits left out, which will need to be included.. so...you don't recommend just using Google Translate then?! lol 

At the end of the day it needs to be properly translated so i guess it will cost what it will cost. dont want any 'mistakes' from Mr. Builder...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> _16.     The rebar mesh re-enforcing within the floor slabs must be raised into the middle of the slab before the concrete is poured by using sufficient concrete chairs to support the mesh, so that it can provide maximum slab strength. 
> 29.    All drains from toilets and sinks shall include a U-bend in the system to prevent odour from coming back up the drain pipes and into the house
> 
> _What I have been doing in preparation for our build next year is to collect example photos, good and bad, of these sort of things ....bad ones, ie mesh laying on the ground get a big red X, good ones with plastic sheet underneath and using chairs get a green tick. I intend to reference these pics in our contract as an example, and to have a laminated folder of them on the worksite so the actual workers know what I expect ....a picture is worth a thousand words as they say ...maybe much more when talking to unskilled part-time workers from Myanmar or Cambodia !


great idea. *Mikenot* and I'm definitely going to copy that!!! as you rightly say, pictures transcend the language barrier and provide a great reference or clarity or  direction.

...thanks for the suggestion!

----------


## Norton

> I just noticed i left out the bit about the termite control pipe network under the floor slab at ground level.....


I did notice not covered but thought would be on plan drawing as electrical and plumbing. Yes the contract is getting very large. Think you could cut way down by having material details on plan drawing. The builder and his team will be using the drawing as their guide and build to it. 

Don't know how much detail your drawings have but I always had a complete bill of material as part of the drawing.

The contract referenced drawing and mainly covered total price, start/finish date, payment schedule, workmanship and warranty.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Its a balancing act between getting a good amount of *agreed detail* into the contract, and not ending up writing a book!

I'm just about happy with the *current content* - yes, probably a bit more than others have used, but i am reassured by my inclusions.

and yeah...i know... it could very well be a false sense of security!

Once agreed and all signed up, of course the key thing is to make sure Mr. Builder actually does what he agreed he will do!

This now presents another lil' problem - I really want to get this build under way, but if I do, i will not be local to the site as I'm currently sitting on the new job in Dubai.

That could mean starting the build without me. I know others have done this, but what were the results? builder given a free hand and no monitoring  =  a disaster? or.. no... it all went smoothly.

I always said I would finish here in the Middle East before returning to be on site every day to supervise, but work is work, and I'm not sure how much longer it will be worth coming here after the VAT and income tax kick in imminently and the cost of living here endlessly rising.. i.e. i need to make hay while the sun shines...

----------


## ootai

Reading you posts about the content of your contract I would just make 2 comments.
In post #389 you say "exactly follow the plans" I thi k you need a definition in there so they know what exactly means i.e.not close enough will do, or what have I got that I can use instead.
In post#390 you mention changing dimensionsrequire thicker co crete I have no doubt it also requirez different size rebar steel wbich is critical so I would maybe emphasis that although as pkinted kuf it is covered by tbe word "exactly follow the plans".
Not actually being on site can be offset to some extent by having someone who k ows how to take pictures of the boring bits and sending them to you. My missus used tosend them everyday. I would then let her know what to check. She would get someone she knew who knew a little bit about the point in question to check for her, not ideal but in the end our house is still standing 7 years later.
The biggest issue I had was getting the last 20% completed. I am sure you know the 80/20 rule.
Good Luck and hope it all goes well for you.
Ootai

----------


## Maanaam

> Hi *DM*... yeah.. 'rather large' is an understatement 'specially as i noticed a couple of other bits left out, which will need to be included.. so...you don't recommend just using Google Translate then?! lol 
> 
> At the end of the day it needs to be properly translated so i guess it will cost what it will cost. dont want any 'mistakes' from Mr. Builder...


My wife is an English teacher and has done a translators course but is not yet licensed. We have done a few translations and find when we work together the result is very very good. We both know that Google translate and simple dictionary use is not in the least bit adequate and spend time discussing the import and context when translating.
Would be pleased to give you a quote if you like. As I say, she's not licensed, but we work together to produce good Thai to English, and for this (English to Thai) my job would be to explain the techncal aspects of the language. PM me.

----------


## Maanaam

> I did notice not covered but thought would be on plan drawing as electrical and plumbing. Yes the contract is getting very large. Think you could cut way down by having material details on plan drawing. The builder and his team will be using the drawing as their guide and build to it. 
> 
> Don't know how much detail your drawings have but I always had a complete bill of material as part of the drawing.
> 
> The contract referenced drawing and mainly covered total price, start/finish date, payment schedule, workmanship and warranty.


This is good advice. Specs should be on the drawings/plans and the contract should be about timing, following plans, workmanship, price etc.

----------


## Norton

> builder given a free hand and no monitoring = a disaster?


Unfortunately usually the above. Perhaps not a disaster but not completely satisfactory.

You can mitigate somewhat by having your wife on site as much as possible. She can send pics to you as construction progresses and speak with you frequently on progress.

The first few months should go ok. Mostly putting in pilings and beams. Then putting in AAC. Things tend to go south when roofing, plumbing, electrics and finishing starts.

With plenty of communication via she who must be obeyed and your good self and as you say up front understanding with the builder should work out fine.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Reading you posts about the content of your contract I would just make 2 comments.
> In post #389 you say "exactly follow the plans" I thi k you need a definition in there so they know what exactly means i.e.not close enough will do, or what have I got that I can use instead.
> In post#390 you mention changing dimensionsrequire thicker co crete I have no doubt it also requirez different size rebar steel wbich is critical so I would maybe emphasis that although as pkinted kuf it is covered by tbe word "exactly follow the plans".
> Not actually being on site can be offset to some extent by having someone who k ows how to take pictures of the boring bits and sending them to you. My missus used tosend them everyday. I would then let her know what to check. She would get someone she knew who knew a little bit about the point in question to check for her, not ideal but in the end our house is still standing 7 years later.
> The biggest issue I had was getting the last 20% completed. I am sure you know the 80/20 rule.
> Good Luck and hope it all goes well for you.
> Ootai


hi *Ootai* and thanks for the posting...

Yeah, I'm sure the 80-20 rule is alive and well, but the last payment, the one following the last construction stage is a sizable chunk of change and im hoping that will spur the building crew to complete everything.

We have of course met with the builder and discussed most of what is now in this contract. He is aware of what the *requirements* are. Even though it looks like I will not be there for the part of the build, *SWIMBO* will be in attendance and shes definitely more scary than me!. 

As mentioned by *Norton*, its later on that it becomes more important to have a close watch on the proceedings, and I go along with that . Im trying to plan my time to be present in those later stages.

*Appreciate* your input - many thanks...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Unfortunately usually the above. Perhaps not a disaster but not completely satisfactory.
> 
> You can mitigate somewhat by having your wife on site as much as possible. She can send pics to you as construction progresses and speak with you frequently on progress.
> 
> The first few months should go ok. Mostly putting in pilings and beams. Then putting in AAC. Things tend to go south when roofing, plumbing, electrics and finishing starts.
> 
> 
> With plenty of communication via she who must be obeyed and your good self and as you say up front understanding with the builder should work out fine.


Thanks *Norton*... yeah, with this unplanned new job in Dubai, I'm tied up for the start of the build but planning to be there from mid-build onwards . As you rightly say thats the time I'm going to be needed more. Hopefully that will all work out well. she will be there all the time.

cheers!
Oh... and seasons greetings!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

That last post to *Norton* reminded me that *Christmas* is almost upon us. In all the excitement of Dubai construction (its still warm and now its raining) one can forget this. 

So... to everyone who has already posted, anyone else following my thread, and those yet to join in with this epic (!), Princess Joy and I would like to wish you all - whatever your faith or following, a Merry Christmas-time, and all good luck for the coming New Year

Here's to a good health, success and happiness for us all in 2018!! ...cheers!!!

----------


## redhotchili

Good luck Thai Dhupp. Looking forwards to the photos!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Good luck Thai Dhupp. Looking forwards to the photos!


hey, *RedHotChilli*...thanks for the encouragement and the stop-by.. 

Yeah.. TBH not only the photos.. we are looking forward to get started on the build. Just waiting for the builder to finish off his previous job now. I'm heading back to *Chonburi* province (from *Dubai*) this coming Saturday night to kick hi... encourage him to finish quicker 'n' start ours so hopefully, sed photos will start coming!

Did you ever think about a build in LOS?

----------


## Maanaam

Hey TD....I've recently seen that my inbox was over-full and that you had sent me a message (which I didn't get).
Inbox empty now.
Happy new year.

----------


## Luigi

> Would be pleased to give you a quote if you like. As I say, she's not licensed, but we work together to produce good Thai to English, and for this (English to Thai) my job would be to explain the techncal aspects of the language. PM me.


Illegal, unlicensed work by an alien. 


One thing to be careful of, in the building industry here is foreigners out there working illegally for shoddy unlicensed, un-certified Thai companies/businesses.


They risk jail.

You risk being scammed or your house falling down.


Good look with the build, looking forward to seeing the afters.  :tumbs:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Thanks *Luigi*... my builder is Thai through 'n' through !

I know that's no guarantee of success but.. this guy is actually a *qualified* *engineer* and (from what I've seen so far) well able to do this build.

Anyway.. we will soon see, as quite a bit had been happening since I have been back in LoS....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

So.....is it drum-roll time!?

Lots been happening in the last 7 days.

We have *verbally* engaged the builder and we will be *formally* *signing* the contract tomorrow 25th January.

That is the contract as shown in this thread with only *2 minor changes* 

One was that we would *purchase the AC units* and he would fit them rather than supply and fit. Actually I'm OK with that as those Q-Con blocks should reduce the overall outiput requirements and I'm happy to be in charge of purchasing.

as i said...he will fit.

The other change was in the payment structure for stage 1 only. I have agreed a *small advance* on the stage 1 completion payment to help him set up on site ...camp and facilities etc. again I am happy having the team living on site for security and headcount purposes.

So...can I count this as the 'start'? lol...well I am anyway so there!!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Let the battle commence!  or is it..Let the games begin....

The builder and team already met us on site this week for a few confirmations and deciding about some preliminaries.

He set the team on clearing the vegetation ready for marking out. Pictures to follow.

We were not there the whole day but returned the following day to see the first markout which was zone 1, 2 and 3 ready for piling and base slab. yeah...pictures to follow for that too.

----------


## Norton

> can I count this as the 'start'?


Absolutely!

----------


## Norton

> One was that we would purchase the AC units and he would fit them rather than supply and fit


Fair nuff if he has experience. Often A/C retailers will include installation in their price. Worth looking into.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

thanks for that *Norton*...yeah..will bear it in mind.

scuse  the delay in answering... been shuttling between *Bo Thong* and *BKK* last few days

----------


## Thai Dhupp

OK so...here's where we are up to now.

*Contracts have been signed.
*PEA contacted about power supply and also moving 1 pole that would be inside our wall when built.
*boundary wall construction agreed with builder. 
*water supply for site arranged.
*we have agreed the start date on site.
*we have arranged part time project management for while we are not on site.
*the contract is clear in the important detail and was understood and accepted. Pens went to paper!
*4 mango trees on the boundary with the adjacent land will be cut down and roots dug up. We have finally been in touch with the owner of 'Plot Mango'!

----------


## Norton

> we have arranged part time project management for while we are not on site.


Smart move. Looks like the build crew will be building their posh accommodations soon.

Bet you are feeling good about finally making measurable progress. Good luck.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Contract - water systems*

There was insufficient detail about the various water systems - black, grey and water harvesting.

We discussed and *drawings* were completed for clarification. 3 separate *septic tanks* for the 3 zones, so 2 tanks for this contract. Each to have a 4m deep concrete ring soakaway for the liquor with an additional overflow to a final concrete ring soakaway and finally the drain field. 

One *grey water* tank of about 3k litres attached to pumped irrigation system. an additional overflow i to the black water overflow line running to the drainfield.

*Rainwater harvesting* will be implemented when we build zone C

----------


## Thai Dhupp

lol you bet we are!!!... its been an epic and we not cast a slab or stuck a brick yet! 

All thats changing from 1st Feb....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Contract - various other.*

detail about *shutter* opening out 180 deg and now window opening inwards also 180 deg if required

Detail about *payment structure* for boundary wall discussed and agreed.

*Boundary wall colour* agreed

Clarification that ALL *windows* are the same size. Elongated staircase window eliminated and replaced with standard window.

Discussion over *Sala* height and position resolved

Position of *office bathroom* discussed and agreed.

lower entrance *flooring detail* agreed.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Electrical Issues - PEA*

So we set off the see the *Provincial Electricity* *Authority*...the PEA to you n me.

2 issues to be dealt with - power to site for the build and shifting one carrier pole 'orff myy laand'

We got the usual runaround about timescales..vague and certainly not today and 'all the engineers are at lunch' etc etc but we percevered until by chance the junior engineer passed throigh the office.

Got him talking about how to make it happen quickly and what supply to go for when...in comes 'the boss'. By pure perceverance we got him plus junior to come see the site at 3pm. 

We used the interveing time to visit the *OrBorTor* who as you know we are getting on with pretty well. Amazing what one phone call can do from the right person

.... at 3pm ' the PEA boss' informed us that they would install the meter and make the temporary connection *TODAY*! lovely. 

The OrBorTor engineer spoke to PJ during the PEA site visit to make sure he was not trying to charge us for moving the pole which is in fact free.

ahhhh.... *contacts in high places*...works nearly every time.

We all went back to PEA to make the payment for the supply. the good news is... all power options from 5/15 all the way up to 30/100 3-phase are available. builder requested 15/45 so thats what we got. 6800THB. It can be uprated later.

The pole is being moved next week before the wall construction starts.

----------


## Norton

> contacts in high places


Yep. The key to getting things done here and other countries as well.

----------


## Norton

Sure you have good reason but why the wall before the house.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Sure you have good reason but why the wall before the house.


Good question *Norton* especially as I previously said...wall at the end and it was mentioned that wall at the start might be 'unlucky'

*SWMBO* said she not heard of the luck aspect and builder was keen because of security. Probably to keep his troops on the job too.

If you look at clause 54 of the *contract* he is responsible for securing all equipment and materials so hes got an interest in makimg the site secure. 

Suits me too.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Boundary wall*

We agreed to the boundary wall at the start for *security reasons* and because the builder was keen so gave us a good price to do it including the removal of next doors *mango trees* which encroached and blocked the wall line.

Wall will be 2.5m at the road side and 2m on the other three sides. Solid *reenforced foundations* and posts at *4m centres*. Post rebar cages to be placed and wall erected either side before shuttering and pouring the posts last. *Coping beam* at the top and then *rendered* both sides until block detail cannot be seen. Once dried, *painted* the closen colour.

There will be a 5m *vehicle entrance* gate set back from the road with an arc'ed flare on each side. Set into on of those arcs will be a *pedestrian door*. 

One further door on the *opposite wall* giving us pedestrian access to walk to our *plot 1 land*.

----------


## dennis4558

Sounds like you have things going in the right direction, good luck on your start.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Sounds like you have things going in the right direction, good luck on your start.


Thanks *dennis*...yeah..finally after a large lead in (lol) things are underway. *Khun Pot* (builder boss) on site today supervising the *worker camp* set up now that they have power supply and water

There's a shedload of *photos* to follow once I get back to *Dubai* tonight.

Thanks for stopping by...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Part time project management*

OK..as you know my plan was to finish working and comit to full time PM on site. that was until I was asked to join the project management team on the *Museum of the Future* in Dubai

That left a hole in the PM from my side and while I have faith in Khun Pot, I am acutely aware that others have had faith in their builders with less than satisfactory results.

Princess Joy witll of course be attending site during parts of the week but still that left some gaps and maybe the idea that 'things could be got away with'.

lucky we got a v good connection now in the OrBorTor office. 

Discussed my concern with the *OrBorTor*....no problem says he. my Engineer will attend daily and check on the work. Just give instruction to your builder to call him each time a new activity is planned..

Engineer has a full set of plans and the contract and has already made his presence felt with the *boundary wall!*

So...for the early stages....me on rotation plus PJ weekly plus Orbortor office daily plus Khun Pot providing us site photos and update report and my team confirming it I think, although not 'perfect' has that early work covered.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Mango trees / boundary / mango tree land*

When we discussed the boundary wallwith the builder he pointed out that 4 mango trees affected the boundary and proposed wall. through our connections, finally, we managed to talk to the owner of the mango tree plot.

Remember...I want to buy that land but until now we could not trace the owner.

We told about the trees. No problem says she (owner) and actually...I'm hopibg to sell the land!

OMG Christmas came again. how much? im checking value at land office says she but what do you think? lets see...about half a rai and covered in trees? umm 400k says we. After a few days she calls. 600k no less. lol. I'm not paying that so we are letting her stew and meantine chopping her trees down on the boundary. I would max at 450k but soneones put a crazy idea in her head. 

Hopefully she sees sense.

----------


## Norton

> soneones put a crazy idea in her head


Plenty of that going on.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Norton*...

So true...sadly.

We discovered it was the same guy who sold the land to her originally... the same guy who we bought our 2 plots from.

Could there be some angle for him or is he just firing her up?

----------


## Norton

> Could there be some angle for him or is he just firing her up?


99% there is. She will be talking to him for advice and good chance he is in for a small commission. She will know what you paid for your land and will be looking for more to sell hers.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> 99% there is. She will be talking to him for advice and good chance he is in for a small commission. She will know what you paid for your land and will be looking for more to sell hers.


She gonna be howling at the moon a long time then cos its *not going to happen at 600K*!!

*K. Pott* had the *chain saw* oiled up this afternoon by all accounts. W*orkers site camp* now completed.

Next up...*wall*, followed by *piles.*

I'm back in Dubai now so will try to remember how to upload photos to the thread via Imagur.

----------


## dennis4558

I think the wife would love to find land for that price, right now she bought a piece of land about 1/4 rai and it cost her more than double that in RoiEt. It would be nice to be able to buy 1 more plot next to the one she has but they won't sell just 1, she would have to buy 4 plots about 1 rai at 2 m. baht. Now her daughter is looking for something else for sale before we start to build in oct/nov.

----------


## Maanaam

> I think the wife would love to find land for that price, right now she bought a piece of land about 1/4 rai and it cost her more than double that in RoiEt. It would be nice to be able to buy 1 more plot next to the one she has but they won't sell just 1, she would have to buy 4 plots about 1 rai at 2 m. baht. Now her daughter is looking for something else for sale before we start to build in oct/nov.


Yeah, I'm surprised at the low cost Thai Dupp is referring to.
Here, way down south, a plot of dirt out of the city by 30-40 minutes in the middle of rubber plantations will still cost a million for a hong (hong = between 5x20 and 5x 30 metres; enough to build a townhouse type dwelling). Closer to the city proper it's 2-3 million per hong.
You have to drive at least an hour out of the city to get those prices TD is balking at. But he obviously knows the values where he's at.

----------


## Norton

Land in Roiet city is expensive. Have to get 15 to 20km outside the ring road to find cheap land these days.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

I'm judging that cost based on what we paid for plot 1 and plot 2. *Plot 2*, the one we are building on was *680k* and its a road frontage plot of just over 1 Rai. The lady who bought the adjacent plot to us paid 500k latter part of last year, but of course its smaller. It is *level, cleared and road frontage* though. *Power and water* available on all plots.

600k for a *thickly tree-covered plot* that is half the size of ours is I think too much. It's not square - one side is a semi-circle, and its at the lower part of the shallow slope we are all on so water will gather there a little before running on to the lower levels further down.

In case new readers are unaware of location, we are in *Chonburi province* (not Chonburi city), about 45 minutes from *Pattaya*, about 90Km from *Bangkok* and about an hours drive to *Reyong*. Its rural - there are no big developments nearby! nearest biggest 'development' in *Bo Thong*

----------


## Norton

> 600k for a thickly tree-covered plot that ishalf the size of ours is I think too much


Your thinking is good. Let her stew.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

In case anyone is interested to know why I delayed my 'retirement' and stayed in *Dubai* (a city I'm not a big fan of due to full on and endless enticements to give all your money back to the city (!), limited parking and atrocious signage on the one way system, compared to Abu Dhabi), here is the link:

*Museum of the Future - See the future, create the future*

It looks small because its surrounded by Hi-rise but from ground level to the top is getting on for *90 metres*.

The windows are in the shape of arabic letters and at night they light up in sequences to spell out *poetry* from the Ruler of Dubai, *HH Sheikh Mohammed*.

oh... Dubai is clean, safe and has an excellent metro so its not all bad news!

----------


## dennis4558

Wow that museum is going to be quite the building, when is it going to be completed?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Once dried, painted the closen colour.


Seems you have most scope of supply things covered but what about the grade and or quality of paint you will be using.

Good, long lasting paint such as Dulux, Berger and Nippon paints are great in these conditions but are very expensive.

I have seen some paints fade within 12 months and obviously those products are the cheaper alternatives the contractors love tp use.

Also make sure they do not dilute the virgin paint too much and to gain more initial coverage. 

Good luck with your project.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Seems you have most scope of supply things covered but what about the grade and or quality of paint you will be using.
> 
> Good, long lasting paint such as Dulux, Berger and Nippon paints are great in these conditions but are very expensive.
> 
> I have seen some paints fade within 12 months and obviously those products are the cheaper alternatives the contractors love tp use.
> 
> Also make sure they do not dilute the virgin paint too much and to gain more initial coverage. 
> 
> Good luck with your project.


Hi *Loytoy*...I will have to check the actual paint make, so i will get back to you. 

*Thanks* for the other advice - not something I thought about too much as the wall is a very recent addition. Contractor is focused on doing a *good job* because we have other work after this and hes keen to do it.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Wow that museum is going to be quite the building, when is it going to be completed?


*Dennis*...we are working 24/7 so all being well, before *mid-2019.* it is an amazing structure - a jigsaw of *dia-grid sections* which, once finished are clad in *pre-fab panels* of stainless steel, glass ans electrics. No two panels on the whole structure are alike. there is roughly the same amount of temporary works structure as there is final structure!

Never said I was staying til mid 2019, btw...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Damn!

...I have forgotten how to upload photos from *I*_mgur. 

I have resized them but cant remember how to get them back into TD.

Can anyone remind me?_

----------


## Norton

In the wee picture icon in quick reply below. Box will pop up with from computer and from url. Select from url. Copy/paste the pic url in Imgur into the popup url field. Uncheck the box on bottom of thr pop up if you don't want link to show in your post.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Ta very much, *Norton*...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Ground Clearance...*


Clearing the scrub ready for *mark-out*


I like that they are all clothed out in *hi-viz t-shirts*...


Get right in there, boys n girls...this is the '*mango tree plot'* border!


There's always one who doesn't want to do the work, right? anyway, hes been spotted by the boss...


k.Pot (builder) is ever-present to make sure they get it done.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Is this photo-size still *too big*? its so long since i posted any photos, and I know some of you have trouble with the picture sizes.... this was resized using that *Windows re-sizer* before i put it in *Imgur*...

----------


## Norton

Perfect. Carry on. As usual see women are doing most of the work.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Perfect. Carry on. As usual see women are doing most of the work.


thanks for the confirmation, *Norton*.

...its a *synchronised floor-show* though, with those  tops! I've not seen that much day-glo green for quite some time!

I hope they got the *safety boots* and *hard hats* to go with it when we start...

----------


## Norton

> I hope they got the safety boots and hard hats to go with it when we start...


You ever try climbing up bamboo scaffolding with safety boots. Forget it. Barefeet tough as nails much better. Hard hats are best for cooking lunch in. Far too hot to work in.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Marking out*


out with that trusty *tape measure*...


'*Junior*' is back, but refusing to wear the company uniform.


A lot of time is being taken with this marking out, glad it has not been *rushed*...


Thats it...I want as much *ground INSIDE* the wall as possible!


its spreading! one more has taken off the *hi-viz attire*...


The* initial mark-out* looks something like this.


Plenty of referring to the *plans* and the *drawing* showing location on the plot.

----------


## dennis4558

Quite the crew there. With the bright tee shirts it'll be harder to hide lol
Hopefully they'll follow the plans to the t and not make their own modifications.
Good Luck, looks like a good start

----------


## Maanaam

> Marking out


Just an observation TD, Most houses I've been in in Thailand are not very square. You notice it most once the tiling is done.
Make sure they know how to mark a perfect square by measuring the diagonals. Too many times they end up getting a parallelogram. Ensuring equal diagonals cures this.

----------


## Klondyke

> Plenty of referring to the plans and the drawing showing location on the plot.


Not enough people engaged...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Quite the crew there. With the bright tee shirts it'll be harder to hide lol
> Hopefully they'll follow the plans to the t and not make their own modifications.
> Good Luck, looks like a good start


Yeah *Dennis*, and now they are *housed* on site - I will post up the rest of the pictures shortly. 

Photo delivery is a bit slow as PJ is unsure how to send files out of the country!!

Thanks for the good wishes...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Just an observation TD, Most houses I've been in in Thailand are not very square. You notice it most once the tiling is done.
> Make sure they know how to mark a perfect square by measuring the diagonals. Too many times they end up getting a parallelogram. Ensuring equal diagonals cures this.


Appreciate that comment *Maanaam*, and have sent a reminder to *Chonburi Mission Control*  to check this.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Not enough people engaged...


I tend to agree with you *Klondyke*, and am somewhat disappointed that *K. Pot* has not called me wanting the balance of the 1st payment. I heard Thai building crews worked much faster than this... where did I go wrong?!?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Boundary mark-out*


Along the back...


and again...


Mango tree plot boundary line. you can see how far over those trees are into my plot.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Meet on site with the builder before we sign up to formalise the verbal agreements and instructions.*


They are lovely but sadly, those 4 mango trees have go to go. Plenty more trees behind them though...


Me, the builder and his wife.... and..yeah..it was hot that day


Me, the builder and Princess Joy. The builder is already nervous. Perhaps he spoke to that foreman from the land-raising.

This is one of the very few times I shall be in front of the lens so...enjoy it while you can (!)

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Electricity pole to move...*


This pole is right inside the plot, where we want to build the *wall*


It needs to move forward and out of the plot, approximately *1.3M*


The good news is...there is no charge for doing this. If the pole is in your land you can *request* it be taken outside your property, *free of charge*.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Dealing with the PEA for the pole move and the temporary connection

*We went to get the temporary connection sorted. Here are the tariffs for reference. The builder chose 15/45 but its available up to 30/100 3-phase









We did not have any luck initially, until the *OrBorTor* got involved. Then suddenly everything was available...

...and of course, nothing would come to pass with out the assistance of the lovely *PEA ladies*...




Unbelievably, they managed to book a *swimming party* at the house when its all finished. Don't know how that happened.


They did mention that they were interested in *Falang boyfriends*, which I thought was quite unusual, so if anyone can help them, let me know...

----------


## HuangLao

Lotta work ahead for ya, TD.
Make sure you're around to personally supervise.

Good luck.

 :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Lotta work ahead for ya, TD.
> Make sure you're around to personally supervise.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi there *HuangLao* and thanks for stopping by. 

Yep a lot of work ...for the rest of the *construction* and *management team*. Due to work commitments in the *Middle East*, I shall not be able to supervise as much as I planned but we have enlisted the assistance of the *OrBorTor's engineer* to go to site daily and so for the first part of the build we have it covered. (not as much as I would have liked but it's how it is - we need to start this build now)

Thanks for the *good wishes* and drop in to read how this story finally unfolds!

----------


## Norton

> They did mention that they were interested in Falang boyfriends, which I thought was quite unusual


Actually, not mentioning interest in a farang boyfriend would be unusual.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Actually, not mentioning interest in a farang boyfriend would be unusual.


Lol...you might be on to something there, *Norton*..

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I will have that 2-way speak thing too, *BB*! I am in Thailand again, and we are just fitting it now. We have 8 cameras on a 30 day continuous loop, so like you, footage will be available.


I see in your profile that like me  you are also confused about your location. Sometimes when I am asked where I am , I have to look out the window. LOL  If  like me you are away from home often, also get some "Smart  electric plugs,  and or switches,  (Lazada has a few) or get them when you are overseas next time.  It helps to be able to operate devices remotely and it also makes the house look occupied. Plug in a radio and blast music every once in a while when you are away. Or better yet play recordings of ghost noises, It will certainly keep the locals away LOL. 
  I love freaking the dogs by yelling at them through the camera  , especially the one who likes to dig in my flower beds, the start running around barking and looking for me all confused. I know it is mean but I just cant help myself!

----------


## Norton

Different strokes for different folks but for me all the gadgets are just things which will breakdown and need repair or replacement.

None the less enjoy.  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Different strokes for different folks but for me all the gadgets are just things which will breakdown and need repair or replacement.
> 
> None the less enjoy.


I get it. I am not above resisting new technologies and understand the complexity conundrum.  K,I.S,S,
*K*eep * I*t *S*imple *S*tupid. but I bet you there is a smart plug or switch in your future  as there are LED bulbs if you don't already have them.
The smart plug technology is becoming widespread , at least in the US it is, and the costs are coming down , soon they will be comparable to conventional switches and plugs. so replacing them would be comparable to conventionals, tough I agree they are probably more susceptible to breaking down. 
  By the way they can be operated manually. And  By the way my wife hates them also (one more reason to get them LOL) and don't like replacing them ,though I suspect she would not mind replacing me!! LOL

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I have lost the ability to edit my posts !    Am I in Jail already?     so please excuse my numerous typos.

----------


## David48atTD

> I have lost the ability to edit my posts !    Am I in Jail already?     so please excuse my numerous typos.


No ... it's not you.

Seems a quirk of the software that if the thread becomes 'pinned' no re-editing is available.

Weird huh  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gallowspole

> I notice you did not mention an *alarm*? You did not have one? did not activate it? i have a 2 alarm system so their presence is being announced before they even get to the house.


Unfortunately no alarm. Anything of real value is now kept in a safe. I forgot to mention that after the first break-in we fitted an internal security gate at the bottom of the stairs going to the bedrooms.

----------


## cyrille

> Unfortunately no alarm. Anything of real value is now kept in a safe. I forgot to mention that after the first break-in we fitted an internal security gate at the bottom of the stairs


We were robbed a few years ago when we lived in Pattaya.

We now have a different approach.

We have nothing of real value except money in the bank.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I see in your profile that like me  you are also confused about your location. Sometimes when I am asked where I am , I have to look out the window. LOL  If  like me you are away from home often, also get some "Smart  electric plugs,  and or switches,  (Lazada has a few) or get them when you are overseas next time.  It helps to be able to operate devices remotely and it also makes the house look occupied. Plug in a radio and blast music every once in a while when you are away. Or better yet play recordings of ghost noises, It will certainly keep the locals away LOL. 
>   I love freaking the dogs by yelling at them through the camera  , especially the one who likes to dig in my flower beds, the start running around barking and looking for me all confused. I know it is mean but I just cant help myself!


lol... i cant wait to drop the 'UAE' bit and put Thailand only. i had enough of work after 11 years in the sand pit!

we are checking out those switches this week

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I have lost the ability to edit my posts !    Am I in Jail already?     so please excuse my numerous typos.


I had the same issue -i think its due to going to 'Famous threads'..at least, thats when i noticed it...?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Unfortunately no alarm. Anything of real value is now kept in a safe. I forgot to mention that after the first break-in we fitted an internal security gate at the bottom of the stairs going to the bedrooms.


is that the one with the 5000 Volts running through the downstairs handle...?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> We were robbed a few years ago when we lived in Pattaya.
> 
> We now have a different approach.
> 
> We have nothing of real value except money in the bank.


Lol...i should be clean n clear then *Cyrille* 'cos after this build I have not even got the money to worry about....

----------


## lom

> ...after this build I have not even got the money to worry about.


The sandpit is calling out for you.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> The sandpit is calling out for you.


It can be shouting, *Iom...* I have developed selective deaf ears!

----------


## mikenot

Apparently you are not famous any more TD ? I was looking for any update and saw you have been relegated back to mere mortal status.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Apparently you are not famous any more TD ? I was looking for any update and saw you have been relegated back to mere mortal status.


yeah *Mike*... there was a 'massive' falling out over *copyright* to my forthcoming book. apparently i don't own my own thread?

Im not so keen on 'not being *famous*' so legal representation was brought in, *apologies* have been accepted and hopefully its all been sorted o....

OK OK,.... we were running an *editing test* on my thread because i have been unable to edit any post posted, i think, ever since i went ballisti... i mean, '*famous*' 

i think others have had the same problem?

so we temporarily (jeez, i hope...?) moved me down to the ''lower' part of the forum and low n behold.. editing privileges were restored.

of course this is a disaster and i believe the powers that be are now working 'round the pu... clock to get it fixed.

As a stop-gap measure though, and since twas me wat discovered it, those same powers have agreed to move me down to the lower house every time i need to make a change, wait for said change, then move me back to those dizzy height above. 

Seems fair to me but it might get a bit tedious for them as i tend to be gammon fistted on ye keybored and will probably required this special service 2 or 3 times a night (just like everything else)

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Yes.... its 'update time'....
*
OK.. so I got back to *BKK* on Friday morning, and had a recovery/relaxation hour or two  while *PJ* plotted on how we were going to spend my house cash

lol.. yeah like that really happened!... too many real things to sort out and the clock was ticking, and careful account balancing were the order of the ..holiday. so that's her out straight away, on the budgeting front.

We had to meet with K.Pot, the OrBorTor, the Amphur, the electricians, the PEA, the water supplier, umm... who else? that's a start anyway, but our actual task for Friday was to sort out a few purchases still required for K.Pot to finalise stage 8 (and of course, get paid.

Off we went to *Thai Watsadu*, to follow up on the water tank and pump. Wearily we had to sit through the 'salesman ' telling us we were choosing the wrong pump (as selected by *k.Pot*) and his over-pressured (and of course over-priced) alternative was the way to go. The deal breaker though, was that they has no 3000L tank and could not deliver one for 12 days. 

One rapid exit later and we are in *Boonthavorn*... again no tank and similar delivery, but at least their salesman had the sense to sell us the pump we asked for. 

*Purchase one*: Mitsubishi water pump, to go with the tank we did not yet have! 6750 THB

Next we went to *Lamptitude* - the purpose here... last minute lighting, plus the major purchase of the lights to go over the dining table. our luck was 'in' as the whole place was having an 'up to 50% sale'

We were distracted by some of the furniture, which we had looked at before, at 15% discount. we really liked the bed the last time and now... 40% off.

*Purchase two*: 1 budgeted king size walnut wood sleigh bed. 58,800 THB (ooops)

moving to the discount (lol) lighting section we discovered a nice light cluster with 50% off and just right for the stair well. while waiting for the sales guy to complete the requisition paperwork, i spied a nice crystal globe light, and my mind extended it to 3 units to go over.... the dining table. cue a second request to the salesman about availability of 3 and discount price for them.

*Purchase three*: table and staircase lightning: 11,800 THB

Whoops, and I thought SHE was the impulse buyer.. gotta reign this in or we will be eating *butter sandwiches* in the apartment for 10 days!

One more thing to secure, but we ended up following up the OrBorTor office tip for the water tank. a shop towards Chonburi centre. *PJ* called them, they has 3000 L tanks, and we should pop over to see them. We fixed that visit for Saturday, so that was the end of the spending for the day

thank goodness!!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Saturday Update*

Sorry - this is running a bit behind because... err...I am on *holiday*!

*Saturday morning* we were up bright and.. well.. bright at least, and off we went to *Lamptitude* !? yeah really... 

We had arranged a *truck* to take the bed, lighting and a load of boxes currently cluttering up the KingKeaw Apt and go clutter up *TD Towers*.

Got the Lamptitude consignment, next stop *PJ's* mums house for more, then finally our apartment for the last pickup. The driver and his mate were still smiling, just

Then we drove to the new house. We had *K.Pots* trusty workforce to assist with carrying the stuff in.... just as well... the new bedhead alone weighed around *100 KGs*!

By this time, the truck driver was not smiling - he worked out the distance wrong and was hoping for an extra payment but he made the mistake of unloading everything before mentioning time and distance etc. *PJ* said well if you are finished, better get going! lol 

We did not hang about either as we had to get to *Chonburi City*, and that tank shop. Bearing in mind the best tank price was 13,500 including the discount, but 10 day delivery, and this was a small shop, we were not expecting miracles.

Finally found the shop, checked out the tank selection, chose the 3000 L one ....and the price sir? ....that will be 11,000 THB!! and free delivery. on Monday, wow - need to consider smaller traders more often i think.

So that's the *water* part completed, apart from the connection. more on that in the next post...

----------


## Airportwo

> Finally found the shop, checked out the tank selection, chose the 3000 L one ....and the price sir? ....that will be 11,000 THB!! and free delivery. on Monday, wow - need to consider smaller traders more often i think.


If you have the time and patience well worth looking around, or at least looking on Lazada, the big stores, are unlike similar in many countries, they hardly discount unless it is on special - even then? Their preference is to charge full whack, their business model seems to be based on quick credit and easy credit for the masses, took me a while to realise, I thought they would be cheaper as they were Big for the longest time - wrong!
Enjoy your holidays  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Sunday update*

shopping for school clothes etc - day off

*Monday update*

We had a fixed visit to the *Amphur*. We needed the *blue book* in order to fix the permanent water and electricity connections.

After a visit to the house to see what the *electrician* had done with the dining room lights, we set off to the Amphur. the OrBorTor suggested that a little something might smooth thiungs along and not to be surprised if this was raised during the conversation.

We got there at 12.45, generally lunchtime so waited in the room with others.

A desk girl called *PJ* over to enquire what it was 'about'?

There then followed a convo where this 'receptionist'claimed to have never heard of a foreigner building, buying or owning any property in Thailand and saying that the book could only be issued in PJ's name. IE she owned TD Towers!

Fair play to *PJ*... she stuck at tit and finally this administrator said she was going to 'check it with colleagues elsewhere' and let us know.

Nothing more to do so we went for late lunch then back to TD Towers to await the water tank delivery. While waiting we watched the dining room lights and stairs lighting being fixed.

Tank arrived as planned and we went back to BKK, bit frustrated with the Amphur office

We got a call on the way home... *Amphur herslf* called. We were right. . we could have the blue book showing me as the owner. Yes come back tomorrow and she would ensure it all went smoothly. and... we could even choose our house number!

I was waiting for the downside.....


.... all for just...10,000 THB

----------


## lom

> We were right. . we could have the blue book showing me as the owner.


Foreign owner gets a yellow book, blue book is for Thai's only. Money can obviously change that rule..

----------


## Norton

> we could have the blue book showing me as the owner


Interesting. Never heard of this before. Owner of the structure? Can't be the land. Must be in your wifes name.

----------


## Norton

> Foreign owner gets a yellow book,


Figure this is what TD will get and wife the blue book.

----------


## lom

> Figure this is what TD will get and wife the blue book.


Still wrong, innit?  I don't think a house can have two house books. 
He should get the yellow one with him registered as owner and her registered in it as living there.

----------


## Norton

> Still wrong, innit?


No. I have yellow book in my name. Simply shows where I reside. Wife has blue book which shows ownership of land and folks residing there. Kids and me.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Thanks for all the replies and comments

we have a legitimate *BLUE BOOK* now

(after paying the 10k of course!)

1. Blue book shows *ME* as the *OWNER* of the house, which is legal in Thai law
2. Blue book shows *PJ* as the *resident of the home* and controller of water, electric, internet, phone,m etc and she can confirm I live in the home!
3. Later, when i have the appropriate visa, I will get the *YELLOW* book confirming I reside in the home (that I own)
4. *PJ* owns the land as detailed on the *Chanote*
5. I have a 30 yr *lease* controlling that same land, also detailed on the *Chanote*

No shenanigans with any of that.. the 10k was not to beat the law... it was to *fast track* the blue book (within 24hr) with the correct details in it

This book was accepted by PEA and Water supply  companies

Additionally we were able to choose the *house number*. 

We now have the house number *99/9*

----------


## Norton

> we have a legitimate BLUE BOOK now


Great! You can forget the yellow book now. Redundant and pretty much useless with blue book you have.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Great! You can forget the yellow book now. Redundant and pretty much useless with blue book you have.


Hi *Norton*...I think I still have to get the Yellow book as the *Blue book* only references me as the *owner*, not a resident!!

*PJ* , who is listed as a *resident* can vouch for me come visa/residency application time, and at that time I will get the *Yellow book* confirming I am a *resident* in the same house that the Blue book confirms I am the owner of!

Its one *overly*-*complicated* system, methinks, mainly designed to get payments from farangs

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Tuesday Update

finally catching up to 'real time' at last...

today we went straight to the Amphur. the OBT had been updated but even he could not influence this one - i stayed in the car, while PJ went in, with the 10k in a plain envelope.

farcical scenes with the envelope that everyone could see being passed under the counter... lol.. but after 20 minutes, PJ was out with the Blue Book. 

i was recognised as the owner. she was the Thai as the resident. I needed the yellow book to be a resident. and out house number was written and confirmed. and all within 24 hours!!

It could be worse!

Next stop - *PEA*. we had the temporary 15/45 supply which has been 100% reliable for K.Pots constriction activity. now we wanted to formalise the permanent supply.

the blue book was  of course accepted, but doubt was cast about what supply was needed. what was needed was a site visit, apparently.this included 2 engineers and an administrator. this is the standard site visit team in out area.

We got to site and lots of comment from the PEA team almost immediately, 'oh this is a big place, you will need a transformer. that transformer was mentioned several times, clearly planing this idea in our heads

Now... you guys know me... i cant be doing with the prolonged plan of hard sell, or the build up to the bottom line. 'what's the cost?' says I. a bit of shuffling round and they came up with the idea that it was going to cost 100,000 thb. I had been expecting 30-35k since we are rural but this was 3x that. OMG no no no says I thats way out of the price plan!!'

they decided to go back and work it out properly and let us know the next day. 

We were them blessed with a visit To us FROM the *OrBorTor* himself, together with the big boss of the local water supply. Of course the OBT handles the national water supply, and we thought we would be using him. Turns out that my budget of 10k for his supply was dwarfed by the bill proposal of 400M of 2'' pipe from his nearest connection, plus meter and fitting.

he organised the second supply option, again we had been using it throughout the build. We spoke to the 'big boss', who went for the meter, fitted it, and we then had a *bona fide water supply* for the princely sum of 800 baht!

Just needed the power... roll on tomorrow!

----------


## lom

> Now... you guys know me... i cant be doing with the prolonged plan of hard sell, or the build up to the bottom line. 'what's the cost?' says I. a bit of shuffling round and they came up with the idea that it was going to cost 100,000 thb. I had been expecting 30-35k since we are rural but this was 3x that. OMG no no no says I thats way out of the price plan!!'


Do a rough calculation of your monthly power usage and compare the KWH price difference between the low-voltage tariff and the high-voltage tariff you get when you own the transformer,  around 10 years before ROI is common.  Another advantage of having a transformer is that you get a more stable low-voltage which you will notice if the now existing  transformer is far away.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Do a rough calculation of your monthly power usage and compare the KWH price difference between the low-voltage tariff and the high-voltage tariff you get when you own the transformer,  around 10 years before ROI is common.  Another advantage of having a transformer is that you get a more stable low-voltage which you will notice if the now existing  transformer is far away.


lol I really hope so,*lom*... because unfortunately, this is not the end of the *tale*!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Wednesday update*

Today...we awaited the result of those 'calculations' from the *PEA*, but TBH i was not optimistic..

Then we got a call from the senior guy from *PEA*, the one the *OBT* knows well... he would like to meet us on site and he had the calculations!

Are things looking up? hey!... lets go find out!

We got to the house and he was there already, just arrived. Went through all the formalities, glad-handing, offering them some drink, etc.

It was smiles all round.... dare I hope, hope for a change in that quote from his minions yesterday?

He started talking about the available supply, and the transformer locations. he assessed the 'load' of the house - he had a lot of calculations with him.

Obviously, he was talking to *PJ* a lot but she was nodding along and I started to get a good feeling.

Finally, he told her that those same minions should not have come to the house (he apparently tore them off one) and the price they gave was ill thought out and *wrong*!

Oh good - so give us the right price n lets get this moving!

Sure... ''they were way out with 100,000 THB because in fact I cant do it for less than 200,000 THB and that INCLUDED a massive discount thanks to your *OBT* intervention!!!''

Guess who was not smiling any more!

To say the wind was out of my sails, and I thought in his sales.... well - of course I tried all angles - smaller supply, payment plan, I get the transformer, etc etc.. all dead alleys.

He said he would have one more look at the price and give us a firm quote and timescale..

*200,000 THB!!!!????!!!
*
Yes...I was definitely not expecting that one

----------


## Stumpy

> We have 8 cameras on a 30 day continuous loop, so like you, footage will be available.


We have similar but 12 cameras. Our primary intent when we put them in was so my wife and I can travel and she can check in on her Dad who lives with us. They have been very useful. We did not install them out of fear or concerns of burglary or theft. In fact we leave almost everything open and unlocked all the time. Kind of like it was when I was growing up in the states. never locked anything.

----------


## Stumpy

> I needed the yellow book to be a resident. and out house number was written and confirmed. and all within 24 hours!!


Having the Yellow book helps in many other ways as well. Now that immigration knows I am resident and homeowner I fly through my annual and 90 day check ins. It also was a huge benefit when getting my recent work permit and makes registering and owning a vehicle quick and no hassles. Also allows you to open up bank accts at banks other than BKK Bank. Having a work permit here also is a key piece of documentation. I always tell colleagues while they have a WP to get a much in place as you can then if the job ends or the contract is done, you keep all the perks.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Great! You can forget the yellow book now. Redundant and pretty much useless with blue book you have.


Well, don't short the Tabien Ban Leung there Norts.
As far as I know, without it you can't get the Pink Card.
Probably depends on one's Amphur Baalat though...

----------


## Maanaam

> *Wednesday update*
> 
> Today...we awaited the result of those 'calculations' from the *PEA*, but TBH i was not optimistic..
> 
> Then we got a call from the senior guy from *PEA*, the one the *OBT* knows well... he would like to meet us on site and he had the calculations!
> 
> Are things looking up? hey!... lets go find out!
> 
> We got to the house and he was there already, just arrived. Went through all the formalities, glad-handing, offering them some drink, etc.
> ...


Transformers are expensive and that is probably the major part of the cost quoted, BUT, I had (he's passed on) a Kiwi mate here in Hatyai who was an electrical engineer and did consultancy jobs here. He was telling me that he always saved his clients BIG dollars by recalculating the size of the transformer that local sparkies always recommend. He told me they always calculate for maximum load and thus the transformer needed is big. He maintained that no dwelling or building ever went into maximum load. He went on, "Can you imagine a house with all the lights, all the appliances, the water heater, all the airconditioners, every outlet with something significant plugged in, the washing machine, the fridges all kicking in simultaneously, the stove with all elements and the oven on... all turned on at the same time?" That's what the locals calculate for, and that never ever happens, and the bigger the building, the less likely it is that it would happen.

You can probably halve the size of the transformer, or maybe even smaller.
My advice is to do a quick and generous estimate of what is likely to all be on at the same time, take a worst case scenario, eg a party at night; the fridge, the stove, 3 aircons, 15 lights, a TV and a stereo etc and take the list of those things to an electrician (maybe online?) and get their advice on what size transformer you need.

----------


## Maanaam

What size transformer did your guy say (what KVA)?
KVA is (amp x volts)/1000. From that we'll be able to see what sort of load he's "expecting" or preparing for.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> What size transformer did your guy say (what KVA)?
> KVA is (amp x volts)/1000. From that we'll be able to see what sort of load he's "expecting" or preparing for.



Thanks for that, *Maanaam*... I will be looking into that today. 

I will keep everyone posted.

----------


## Maanaam

Have a look at your fuse box and see what rating all the breakers have, add them up, multiply by 240 then divide the product by 1000. My guess is that will be the KVA he's worked out. It should certainy not be any more than that, and that full load will never happen.

----------


## Klondyke

TD, I recommend you to keep your nerves calm and not to get at all excited about a transformer. Of course, the electrical (fai faa) people are seeing a potential source of improvement to their pocket.  You are not going to convert your TD Towers to TD factory, are you? 

The existing power supply that had withstood the extensive works with many machines, weldings will surely withstand your modest dwelling, even if 2 - 3 a/c will run in same time and your water pump will kick in (beside all the large TV's, mobiles and TD forum on full speed). 

In my case it's similarly running on simple meter 15/45A on the pole, 3 a/c every night, plus swimming pool pump and fish pond pump and a water pressure pump either, sometimes also the bore pump pulling the rusty water in my system.

----------


## Norton

> In my case it's similarly running on simple meter 15/45A on the pole


Exactly what I have. Never close to a problem.

----------


## Norton

https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...ml#post2307373

You may need a transformer if none coverering your locale. Here the entire village has a single transformer supplying all homes.

Be careful what PEA says you need. Your builders obviously used local supply.

----------


## Boon Mee

I needed to get 3 phase to my location as the local utility is woefully under powered. 

At least now when I turn on the A/C the lights don't dim any more.

----------


## Maanaam

> https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...ml#post2307373
> 
> You may need a transformer if none coverering your locale. Here the entire village has a single transformer supplying all homes.
> 
> Be careful what PEA says you need. Your builders obviously used local supply.


Interesting tagline for that post's poster:
*Teakdoor CSI, TD's best post-reality thinkers 

featuring Prattmaster ENT, Prattmaster Dapper and PrattmasterPseudolus

Dedicated to uncovering irrational explanations to every event and heroically
defending them against the onslaught of physics, rational logic and evidence
*

----------


## Neverna

> Sure... ''they were way out with 100,000 THB because in fact I cant do it for less than 200,000 THB and that INCLUDED a massive discount thanks to your *OBT* intervention!!!''
> 
> *200,000 THB!!!!????!!!*


*

*


> I was definitely not expecting that one


Why not? It's not really a surprise after you paid 10,000 under the table to the OBT to "fast track" your blue book. Of course , it will all be above board and the OBT's intervention will have nothing to do with the increased price and she won't be getting a cut at all. 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Stumpy

> In my case it's similarly running on simple meter 15/45A on the pole,





> Exactly what I have.


Me 3 and never had a Problem. Using my welder, Air compressor, wife running big western style dryer, water pump cycling on and off.

----------


## Airportwo

> The existing power supply that had withstood the extensive works with many machines, weldings will surely withstand your modest dwelling


One welding machine will use a little less power than a 18 BTU AC & the load isn't constant, doubt the builders would have used much more than this, household load will be much higher.
How far are you from other residences that will use similar power to what you will.

----------


## lom

> One welding machine will use a little less power than a 18 BTU AC & the load isn't constant, doubt the builders would have used much more than this, household load will be much higher.


Yes, correct. Cooling and heating appliances are the big consumers.




> How far are you from other residences that will use similar power to what you will.


There are a couple of things to consider:
How much spare capacity in the current transformer, how much capacity will you need, how far away is the transformer, and are there any more consumers from the current transformer planned for the near future?

----------


## David48atTD

> https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...ml#post2307373
> 
> You may need a transformer if none coverering your locale. Here the entire village has a single transformer supplying all homes.
> 
> Be careful what PEA says you need. Your builders obviously used local supply.





> Interesting tagline for that post's poster:
> *Teakdoor CSI, TD's best post-reality thinkers 
> 
> featuring Prattmaster ENT, Prattmaster Dapper and PrattmasterPseudolus
> 
> Dedicated to uncovering irrational explanations to every event and heroically
> defending them against the onslaught of physics, rational logic and evidence
> *


Humm ...  :Dunno:

----------


## Stumpy

> One welding machine will use a little less power than a 18 BTU AC & the load isn't constant


Also to note, that if you have an inverter style AC the unit load is high at initial turn on but reduces quickly. I have checked with a current meter out curiosity.  Our Western Dryer and Jacuzzi pumps use a big consistent load. I do have 2 meters to our house. both 15/45. One is allocated to the shop and kitchen area, the other is the main house.

----------


## Klondyke

TD, in case your head still hasn't been running crazy by the many advices, herewith one more, actually a "precaution":

Beside the cost for installing the transformer with the appropriate High Voltage incomer, there is a different meter for that. 

And there are different tariffs in Thailand, one of them (mostly when the transformer owned) comprises of two rates: one with quite high rate for the maximum power input (kW) reached in the counted period and the other for the measured consumption (kWh). 

It means, that when you are just one day on your mansion running on a full speed, and the rest of the month nobody there (just the CCTV cameras running), you already will pay more than half of the amount what you would pay when consuming the same power every day. 

Anyway, the tariffs are quite complicated. To understand how it was measured and billed, I doubt that a math doctor from Chula Uni will be able to decipher it...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> [/B]
> Why not? It's not really a surprise after you paid 10,000 under the table to the OBT to "fast track" your blue book. Of course , it will all be above board and the OBT's intervention will have nothing to do with the increased price and she won't be getting a cut at all.


Yeah *Nev* but there is a small difference tween 10k to ease something through, which can come out of money brought, and 228K (the actual cost) which is the quoted cost of supply and fit the system for 30/100 which seems to be what we need, with both zone 3 and the pool still to build.

We all know where those 'easements' end up and I can live with it, was half expecting it, OBT confirmed it and indeed it came to pass. 

In a different ball-park is 200k+ this is not tea money, and i am certainly not swanning around with this sort of cash in the wallet - its the cost of something when the choice is 1. PEA, or 2. err... well no one else. I say i was not expecting it because the 'tariff board' in the PEA office implied a lot less. but that board was only for the meter - nothing else! so maybe I am just a dumb-ass and should have realised that the work should be costed properly, etc. my mistake but again... ignorance on my part made me 'jump' a bit when the figure was given.

its Ok... i calmed down now!

----------


## Norton

> 228K (the actual cost) which is the quoted cost of supply and fit the system for 30/100 which seems to be what we need, with both zone 3 and the pool still to build


May well be. Unfortunately you must not be in an area with multiple dwellings running off one or more transformers installed at no cost to individual home owners. Looks you will have to bite the bullet and pony up the cash. 

Chances are slim but perhaps you can recoup some if a new build nearby uses your power.

The joys of country living.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Again... thanks for all the input, advice and comment of 'supply'
*
so today, we met with *Mr*. *PEA*, and the bottom line is 228,000 THB

I am calmer now and when he explained why it was this much and

 what they were doing for the money, it made some sort of sense.

     * There is NO OTHER TRANSFORMER within 1Km of TD Towers (we drove round everywhere to check. There were 2 within 1km but they were factory / commercial and dedicated - no sharing).

     * The transformer I am getting is new, and it is exclusive. mine., again... no sharing

     * This transformer will be WITHIN my boundary

     * The supply I am getting is 30A (i think - lol will just double-check)

     * The meter is 30/100

     * All the cabling within TD Towers will be underground - buried, armored cable with proper tiles and tape

I think this is all OK. 7 AC units in zone 1 and 2, with 4 more to come in zone 3, swimming pool pumps still to come. oven, microwave, kettle, big fridge freezer, washer-dryer, fans, etc etc+entertainment, PCs, etc.

He has discounted it by 60k

of course, all these quoted figures are beyond checking. they are what they say they are and thats it. I know though that K.Pot paid 400K to get a similar supply to his house withis also 'non-estate'

Maybe this is one downside to living in the rural idyll...

I have agreed it now so not going back unless there is a really REALLY compelling reason!!!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> May well be. Unfortunately you must not be in an area with multiple dwellings running of one or more transformers installed at no cost to individual home owners. Looks you will have to bite the bullet and pony up the cash. 
> 
> Chances are slim but perhaps you can recoup some if a new build nearby uses your power.
> 
> The joys of country living.


See my last post, *Norton*. You nailed it exactly!!!

----------


## Norton

> See my last post, *Norton*. You nailed it exactly!!!


Looks like we were posting at same time. Had I seen yours wouldn't have bothered posting my 2 cents. Would have only said. "Yup".  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Power supply update
*
I did check with *PJ* what was discussed in 'local language' while I was inside the house.

Apparently, no! it was not' help us to fcuk the farang over for Thailand!''

instead, *PJ*, bless her was getting the low-down on long term costs of going with this supply proposal,

so currently the 15/45 supply is at approx 8 THB / unit (does that sound about right?)

With this new dedicated set up, the unit cost will fall to 3.8 THB.

So around a 50% saving per unit.

*quickly does calculation in head* 228,000 / APPROX 4 THB saving per unit = 57k units.... and I break even on the cost of installation!

What do we think the monthly consumption will be in a larger, but very *energy efficient* house? 

Oh  - today I was testing all the electrics in each room. *Bedroom 1* AC had it comfortable in minutes, the main *living room* has 2 smaller units, got the room to a very cool temp in about 10 minutes then turned off one unit and maintained the temp until I left the room.

----------


## Norton

> (does that sound about right?)


Yes..

----------


## David48atTD

> * The transformer I am getting is new, and it is exclusive. mine., again... no sharing
> 
>      * This transformer will be WITHIN my boundary


So, you will be responsible for the maintenance of it?

If so, I'd be putting one of these around the pole to stop the cute animals running up it and becoming an instant BBQ.



If you want something cheaper, just fashion a cone of metal ... does the same for less.

And you might want to consider some on the 'in/on-line' protectors which stop the furry critters running up the line as opposed to scampering up the pole.

I've lost count of the number of possums I had to clean off the transformers at the work-shop that fried themselves.

---

Or maybe you have bigger issues ...




...  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

^It's the scaly critters too, that can pose a problem, so the barrier needs to hug the pole fairly tightly.

----------


## Klondyke

> So, you will be responsible for the maintenance of it?


There is practically no maintenance on the transformer over years. And the installation will be a bit more sophisticated and lasting unlike the picture shown... (no creatures climbing up, beside the birds sitting comfortably)

----------


## Norton

> There is practically no maintenance on the transformer over years


True however they tend to go boom when lighting strikes them. We lose 3 or 4 a year in the moobaan.

----------


## Maanaam

No lightning conductors? On the pole.
The apartment building built beside our house has a lightning conductor on the pole where the transformer is. Seems to work as it has been hit at least once, with a terrific boom and flash, but the transformer was OK.

----------


## Airportwo

> so currently the 15/45 supply is at approx 8 THB / unit (does that sound about right?)


No, ~ double normal rate, maybe they have a higher charge for temp connection?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> No, ~ double normal rate, maybe they have a higher charge for temp connection?


ahhhh...OK.. anyway.. it is a 'bit' cheaper that the standard tariff. maybe the tariffs are different in different parts of the country?

the transformer has been ordered now. we will be requesting that *lightening conducto*r - seems like a sensible idea.

The *transformer* we are getting comes with a 3- year all inclusive maintenance program included in the price

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Again, thanks all for the contribution and suggestions - as I think most of you know - i am not strong on *electrics* - i am learning as we go, from peeps who know a lot more than me!

cheers!

----------


## Airportwo

> ahhhh...OK.. anyway.. it is a 'bit' cheaper that the standard tariff. maybe the tariffs are different in different parts of the country?


If you ever work out the tariffs let me know, they change with consumption also:-
1.1.1 Consume up to 150 kWh. per Month 8.19
First 15 kWh. ( 0 – 15 th) 2.3488
Next 10 kWh. ( 16 th – 25 th) 2.9882
Next 10 kWh. ( 26 th – 35 th) 3.2405
Next 65 kWh. ( 36 th – 100 th) 3.6237
Next 50 kWh. ( 101 st – 150 th) 3.7171
Next 250 kWh. ( 151 st – 400 th) 4.2218
Over 400 kWh. ( 401 st and over)

Easy to understand for the layman  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

PEA tariffs can be found here (tariffs page): https://www.pea.co.th/en/electricity-tariffs 

PEA latest tariffs PDF download link (in English): https://www.pea.co.th/Portals/1/dema...-21-145427-433

----------


## Neverna

> so currently the 15/45 supply is at approx 8 THB / unit (does that sound about right?)


The "temporary service" rate perhaps - although that seems to be 6.8 baht. See schedule 8 of the tariffs PDF file above.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Thanks* all for the *tariff* info - must say I am not a lot wiser but ... whatever it will be it will be.

We are getting hooked up with our own *transformer*, and yes...they fit *lightening protection* as standard here.

Onward, onward!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Bathroom Update*

Ok its all but finished now...just needs the towels and accessories. We have checked all the facilities and everything is working




*Shower cubicle* with shower *seat*


Her's and ..her's also, *basins*...


*Shelves* behind the bath


it's big enough for 2...'apparently'


Basin / tap *detail*


There is a *glass cubicle* around that shower, not so visible in this picture




This *bath* is big enough for a full-sized me.


General layout.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Boundary doors
*
Yes.. fitted and not working...just need err... paint




workmanship is a bit '*rustic*'


*PJ* and *daughter* no.2 go to check the back gate...


 is, of course, a temporary arrangement until the main gate man can fabricate the pedestrian doors too

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Dining room lighting

Not going around room by room to look at the lighting, but the dining room set has turned out better than I hoped.











There are now 3 different light sources in the dining room now - the table crystal globes, the ceiling lighting and the strip lighting in the recess.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Bathroom visitor
*

Did you see it yet?



He appeared at the same time we had a 'hiccup' with the ceiling boiler


OK.. He's not staying!

The *boiler* started cascading water through the ceiling- lucky i went in to check something else.

*K.Pot* will fix the room, I fixed the man who did not connect the boiler correctly. 

We previously had an issue with 'flow' i.e. there wsn't any. 

Now....Gallons coming though, and all hot.

We paid the guy locally.

----------


## David48atTD

> look at the lighting,


Oh, what fun could be had ...




A Newton's Cradle

----------


## Norton

> Oh, what fun could be had ...


The fun will be cleaning the dust off all the wee bits on the light.  :Smile:

----------


## mikenot

> The fun will be cleaning the dust off all the wee bits on the light.


Yes, that’s the first thing I thought ....hope you got a free stepladder for the maid when you bought those lights !

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> The fun will be cleaning the dust off all the wee bits on the light.


We won't be having *dust* in our house...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Main gate fitting and commissioning
*
Just as I was leaving to go back to Dubai, the gate people were on with fitting the main electric gate:






Stainless steel construction with aluminium slats, made to look like wood and coloured to match the house wood colour


The concrete sub-track had been cast by K.Pot a week earlier


1 man-power dry run to check alignment and movement


Looks pretty good, even with the plastic wrap still on




This is the motor mechanism - no idea if its any good - anyone else used this make?




All the pipe conduit for the sensors


Finished - I have seen a video of it all working. It is activated by the standard key fob

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Boundary Bushes*

Can you remember back... I was talking about these *bushes*?



I thought they would make a good *deterrent* as they grew quickly, and had some long and hard *thorns* all over them.



OK... we went to a large market in *BKK* while i was there to see if we could find them - and we did!


Sure...they are a bit small now but they grow fast, and of course...the smaller ones were cheaper!






This one even had the fruit on already

We bought 14 in total - that was what was available. Spent a total of 900 baht.

I guess we will need the same again to complete but we will see how these do for now


Oh...here's PJ planting her 'lucky' banana with the others - in case it gets lonely?

----------


## thaiguzzi

> We won't be having *dust* in our house...



 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## mikenot

Did you ever find out the name of those bushes ?
(something to file away for future reference )

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Did you ever find out the name of those bushes ?
> (something to file away for future reference )


Sure did, *Mike*....

The Sweet Karanda , or ชื่อ ต้นไม้ มะม่วงหาวมะนาวโห่ 

Fast Growth, Showy Fragrant Flowers, Edible Fruits, Attracts Birds, Wildlife Food/Shelter, Sub-Tropical, Heat, Wind and Salt Tolerant, Hedge, Container or Bonsai.

Biology
Leaves - opposite, obovte to oblong, cuneate base, obtuse apex, entire margin.
Trunk - simple spines at alternate nodes; milky latex.
Flowers - white or pink, in 3's, in axillary and terminal clusters.
Fruits - reddish purple berries

----------


## Norton

Neighbor has a few large ones. Birds love the fruit. Tried a bit once. Extremeky sour.

----------


## Neverna

Yes, the birds love it, especially the bulbuls.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*The PEA...came to play....*

Yes, the transformer deal was done, so yesterday they turned up mob-handed to show what *228k* buys you.

The *PEA* synchronised climbing team put on a display for those around...





Before all that though...


They turned up at 1030 for an agreed 9am start. hmmm hmmmmm....


This was the *main event*


The famous *Thaipat30*...hope its any good!


Looks chunky and its got some nobbly bits - just like me


The 'boys' immediately got to work unloading the pole

----------


## Maanaam

Sorry to say TD, but it's an overkill. Maybe in the future you can recoup some costs by offering neighbours to tap off it.

Sorry for what is maybe the first negative comment on this thread. Have to be realistic  :Smile: .

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*PEA transformer installation
*

The *auger* made short work of digging the hole - about 1.6m deep




Some of the other *accessories* needed to make the connection


The *lightening conductor* components...


The job was causing traffic *chaos

*


In the blink of an eye, the new pole was in place which was the green light for the PEA team to immediately start climbing it

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Sorry to say TD, but it's an overkill. Maybe in the future you can recoup some costs by offering neighbours to tap off it.
> 
> Sorry for what is maybe the first negative comment on this thread. Have to be realistic .


I am not an *electrician* so bow to your assessment.

11 AC units, full on kitchen, swimming pool pump system, watering system, cinema, house lighting, CCTV.... I don't want to be in the situation where i switch on the kettle and all the lights go out.

its *30/100*

there was no other *transformer* in the area. Remember...we are in the middle of nowhere!

I would rather have a bit too much that slightly too little.. I remember early days on this thread when *Slick* was telling of the woes of not planning ahead and being under powered. Others too. I did not forget this.

I hear what you are saying though...

----------


## NamPikToot

> Sorry to say TD, but it's an overkill. Maybe in the future you can recoup some costs by offering neighbours to tap off it..


Be a real boon for the mini housing estate on the mango land, which he's not thought of yet. :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Be a real boon for the mini housing estate on the mango land, which he's not thought of yet.


Actually.. yer not so far wrong - there is the *resort* coming to Land no.1 in future. 7 holiday villas and another *pool*

Thanks for the reminder...!

----------


## NamPikToot

TD when you say a "Resort Coming", is that of its own volition or is that you creating one?  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> there was no other transformer in the area. Remember...we are in the middle of nowhere!


Hence what you had done was needed.

----------


## lom

^ Whot he said!

----------


## Klondyke

TD, not sure whether you have discussed with them: the tranformer is 1-phase (obviously 50 kVA), so you should not plan in future any heavy machines with 3-phase motor.

----------


## David48atTD

Mate, this is what I was banging on in this post ... https://teakdoor.com/building-in-thai...ml#post3938958 (Thai Dhupp and Princess Joy's Thai House Build)

There is one on the pole outside ... 



I've pulled many a dead possum off transformers in the workshop.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD when you say a "Resort Coming", is that of its own volition or is that you creating one?


A little way down the line. NPT.. we will be doing it...on plot 1

Obviously not beach-related as we are 45 minutes or so from Pattaya, but around the plot are some  reasonable golf courses so i figured 5-day golfing breaks + a day sight seeing and a day relaxing.

for farangs, obviously....ol but of course we will take anyone's money!!

is an idea, anyway.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD, not sure whether you have discussed with them: the tranformer is 1-phase (obviously 50 kVA), so you should not plan in future any heavy machines with 3-phase motor.


Thanks *Klondyke*...yeah we shelved the heavy industry factory idea on the grounds that it might wreck my beauty sleep and put the chickens off laying.

----------


## Maanaam

> Hence what you had done was needed.


Of course a transformer was needed. 




> I would rather have a bit too much that slightly too little.


Of course. What VA or W  is it?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Of course a transformer was needed. 
> 
> Of course. What VA or W  is it?


Hi *Maanaam*... I dont really know, TBH.. as I said, I'm not a sparky.

Can you work it out from this spec sheet? It's the third one in:

----------


## Maanaam

30kVA. Approx 130A. I think.

David48TD could say for sure.

Indeed, I think you can run every conceivable electrical appliance throughout the property simmultaneously with no problem.

----------


## Neverna

> the tranformer is 1-phase (obviously 50 kVA)


ThaiDupp says it's the third one in on his spec sheet, so it's 30 kVA. 




> 30kVA. Approx 130A. I think.


The spec sheet says the low voltage side (output) is rated at 65.22 amps.

----------


## Neverna

> The spec sheet says the low voltage side (output) is rated at 65.22 amps.


^ But that is at 460v. The Thai voltage will be at or near 230 volts, which works out at 130 amps - as Maanaam posted.

----------


## Airportwo

> Indeed, I think you can run every conceivable electrical appliance throughout the property simultaneously with no problem.


I'm no electrician - but, wouldn't the cables going into the house need to be rated high enough to carry a high (very!) that this would be, totally unnecessary I know but seems they would be the weak point?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I'm no electrician - but, wouldn't the cables going into the house need to be rated high enough to carry a high (very!) that this would be, totally unnecessary I know but seems they would be the weak point?


The *PEA* are laying the cable into the house and everything's on a 5 year warranty (incl that transformer) so I would hope they will 'balance the system' with no weak links, as it were. 

I'm not looking for fire potential - its warm enough here already

They are fitting the *meter* towards the wall, and K*.*_Pot_ is fitting a small inconspicuous viewing door in the wall so they can read the meter without having to come inside.

----------


## lom

> The spec sheet says the low voltage side (output) is rated at 65.22 amps.


That is for each of the transformers secondary 230V winding's, there are two of them.
They can either be connected in parallel for double current or in series for double voltage.  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> 30kVA. Approx 130A. I think.
> 
> David48TD could say for sure.
> 
> Indeed, I think you can run every conceivable electrical appliance throughout the property simmultaneously with no problem.


If the transformer is 30 kVA (isn't it marked big on it?), the load should not be more than ca. 24 - 26 kW (30 kVA * P.F.) 

P.F. (cos phi) will be some 0.85, depending on the character of the connected consumers, their inductive resistance (especially motors).

Anyway, the transformers are always possible to be overloaded to a certain limit. The limit is given by the fuses (if any installed and if correctly sized).

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> If the transformer is 30 kVA (isn't it marked big on it?), the load should not be more than ca. 24 - 26 kW (30 kVA * P.F.) 
> 
> P.F. (cos phi) will be some 0.85, depending on the character of the connected consumers, their inductive resistance (especially motors).
> 
> Anyway, the transformers are always possible to be overloaded to a certain limit. The limit is given by the fuses (if any installed and if correctly sized).



Thanks *Klondyke* and all!

I am starting to get nervous now as iI dont understand any of it.

Will I be able to use he coffee machine at the same time as someone takes a shower and the TV is on?

thinking about it.....Are you guys all available to 'pop round' next Thursday to make sure there are no hiccups with this installation?

I dont wan the house burning down before i even moved in!!

its going to be ok....isnt it!!?

----------


## NamPikToot

> The PEA are laying the cable into the house and everything's on a 5 year warranty


I would wear wellies in the wet season

----------


## Klondyke

> Will I be able to use he coffee machine at the same time as someone takes a shower and the TV is on?


TD, you will have to make your math and always summarise the kW's you are going to switch on. 

And/or you can install clever devices that will do the math for you and issue it in 4 colors every Fri to your acknowledgement and signature.

In case you would not do that or those, you can relax and wait and see (same as the one who we see in TV every night, who says all options are on the table (BTW, do you possess a table?)

----------


## Neverna

> its going to be ok....isnt it!!?


It will be fine. How much current you draw will depend on the load (what you use). And I am sure you will have suitable cabling and suitable circuit breakers in your distribution panel for each circuit. No worries at all.

----------


## Neverna

> The *PEA* are laying the cable into the house


Just out of interest, do you know what size the main incoming cable is (cross sectional area in mm2)?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Just out of interest, do you know what size the main incoming cable is (cross sectional area in mm2)?


I dont, *Nev* but i will check tomorrow. 

*PJ* is fast asleep after her birthday celebrations  today...

----------


## David48atTD

Nev (and others) are proving quite knowledgable in the Sparkie department ... quite switched on   :Smile: 


Something I don't know about Thai wiring.

Were I did my apprenticeship, the electricity authority was responsible for all the cableing etc up to the point where there supply meets the dwelling.

We called it the 'mains box' ... also known as the 'House Service Connector'.


Anyone know where their service stops and yours (responsibility) starts?

----------


## David48atTD

^^  BTW ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY to PJ 

 :Birthday:

----------


## lom

^ If copper then it should be at least 25 sqmm, if Alu then google the conversion factor I don't remember it.

----------


## Neverna

> Something I don't know about Thai wiring.
> 
> Were I did my apprenticeship, the electricity authority was responsible for all the cableing etc up to the point where there supply meets the dwelling.
> 
> We called it the 'mains box' ... also known as the 'House Service Connector'.
> 
> Anyone know where their service stops and yours (responsibility) starts?


For 'normal' houses, I think it's at the meter, David, which is usually fitted just outside the gate or fence of the premises.

----------


## lom

> Anyone know where their service stops and yours (responsibility) starts?


Usually at the meter, I've not previously heard about PEA doing the part between meter and distribution panel.

----------


## David48atTD

^ ^^

Thanks ... 'the meter' would be the logical point.

At the Farm, the meter is some distance away and on the canal/klong bank.

All the services come down the Klong ... it's our 'road'.

----------


## Airportwo

It is the meter, one house I had "they" installed too small a cable, when we fired up three AC found out that it couldn't carry enough current, had to get changed to bigger.

----------


## NamPikToot

Now undoubtedly the xformer is OK for the house but the plans for plot 1 could leave it wheezing; each unit with Jacuzzi, Aircon, Appliances and of course Kalllioke and the community centre cum bar, I think you'll need an upgrade.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> ^^  BTW ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY to PJ


thanks!!

----------


## David48atTD

> Now undoubtedly the xformer is OK for the house but the plans for plot 1 could leave it wheezing; each unit with Jacuzzi, Aircon, Appliances and of course Kalllioke and the community centre cum bar, I think you'll need an upgrade.


Could be supplemented with solar, or a giant hamster wheel  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Anything that gets me 'off-grid''!!

I cant get that cable size yet (weekend) but the *PEA* were involved in the connection to the house - I doubt they would put an under-specced cable in...

No *Jacuzzi's* for those villas. they can use the pool!

*Karaoke* is out too... peace n tranquility rules the day

What sort of '*appliances*' are we talking about. are you still thinking of the 'good-time' motel?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*In other news...*

The other back wall was built (at no cost, thanks *K.Pot*) in zone 2 downstairs.

This is for the long-term *security* of the house - the middle section will also have a wall and there will be a door.

So that we do not lose the through draft that is a necessity for those large open-but-shaded seating areas, we left a gap at the top of the wall for the *wind* to pass through






It will be painted to mach the other wall too.

----------


## Airportwo

> So that we do not lose the through draft that is a necessity for those large open-but-shaded seating areas, we left a gap at the top of the wall for the wind to pass through


Good luck with those cross "winds" they have eluded me in every house I have lived in! on the few rare occasions there is a decent breeze after opening the windows and closing the insect screens the cross breeze is stopped by the screen!  :Sad:

----------


## Maanaam

> we left a gap at the top of the wall for the wind to pass through


Wise. Natural cooling methods such as this are well worth the thought to put them in place.



> I think you'll need an upgrade.


Could you give some numbers and calculations to reinforce that advice?

----------


## Maanaam

> we left a gap at the top of the wall for the wind to pass through


Good, and though it will reduce the breeze a bit, some mozzie netting screens wouldn't go astray.

----------


## NamPikToot

#worriedaboutTD

Has TD fought the transformer and the transformer won?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> #worriedaboutTD
> 
> Has TD fought the transformer and the transformer won?


Thanks for the concern, *NPT*... I am alive n well. 

*Transformer* now fully fitted, meter fitted, temporary 15/45 supply disconnected and the power now coming through the new installation.

----------


## NamPikToot

Ah Gardening then.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Ah Gardening then.


Actually, I am struggling my way through 6 days of *Eid* holiday after the challenge of *Ramadan*....

I wan't fasting though, just fast-eating.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Pedestrian Gates*

We got the same company that made the *main gate* to also make the *pedestrian gates*, for continuity. 

Once fitted and stripped of their plastic cover, the *colour* is pretty close to that of the wood on the house.


delivery was on time


*QAQC* were straight on the case. 
2 doors? check. 
delivery here? check. 
Customer waiting to watch installation? check. 
Get on with it? yes!


Although they measured it before they made the gate frame (least ways...I hope they did!).. a final check was made


These were those gates waiting in the factory...


Didn't take long to *place* them...


A bit longer to *align* them


Not sure we will stay with these *handles* long term - I want an auto opening release so that i don't have to traipse down to the gate every time someone comes round


it does not look too bad, I think...





here's the back door also in place


Yep - they do actually open 'n' close - a key feature requirement!


its a solid *stainless steel* frame but i will probably do some more work on the back - looks a bit 'industrial ' for me

I might just *paint* the steel the same wood colour, or i might face it with something...not sure yet


Ooops - nearly forgot this one - the door with all the plastic travelling protection removed

----------


## Thai Dhupp

...And here's the newly installed *30/100 meter*



Lil' bit of testing and its good to go...

----------


## Klondyke

> Lil' bit of testing and its good to go...


...and already 2 kWh have been consumed..

----------


## Norton

> Ooops - nearly forgot this one - the door with all the plastic travelling protection removed


All passers by will know for certian the owner is not Thai.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*TerraCotta tile sealing*

Love terra cotta but as we all know... its *porous*.

That means it will *stain* easily when the red wine gets split.

So...its got to be *sealed*, and *K.Pot* finally got round to doing it...
















PJ's bro checking if its still sticky...

----------


## IsaanKid

Thank you for this thread. Very detailed. Must read all but will take a couple days to digest.

----------


## IsaanKid

> And here's the newly installed 30/100 meter


Plenty looks like.

----------


## IsaanKid

> So...its got to be sealed, and K.Pot finally got round to doing it...


A must do. Will have to do again in a few years.

----------


## Maanaam

> Not sure we will stay with these handles long term - I want an auto opening release


You may or may not be pleased to know that the mechanism is not in the handle or latch but in the box or catch.

----------


## IsaanKid

> You may or may not be pleased to know that the mechanism is not in the handle or latch but in the box or catch.


TD will still have to replace the lock and key with a remote device.

----------


## Maanaam

The release mechanism is in the catch, in the door jam.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Thank you for this thread. Very detailed. Must read all but will take a couple days to digest.


Hi *IK*... you are more than welcome and glad you enjoyed it...

Yes I went to town on *detail* but that 'cos I want to *encourage* others to jump in with builds too.

Anyway, *zone 3* coming soon and then I am stopping!

(apart from the *pool*)

----------


## NamPikToot

> Anyway, *zone 3* coming soon and then I am stopping!  (apart from the *pool*)


And the resort...don't forget the resort

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> And the resort...don't forget the resort


That is on a whole different plot, in a whole different timescale and will involve a whole different thread 

I need a rest after my version of *War and Peace.*.. only one epic adventure at a time, please!!

----------


## David48atTD

> *TerraCotta tile sealing*



What is the slip factor like?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> What is the slip factor like?


Slip factor has increased *David*,  but not really by so much.

this was more about getting a seal to stop staining.

the sealant sinks in to the *terra cotta* surface rather than lacquering a glass-like top to the tiles - the tile still grips the foot enough.

Will have to repeat after time of course but rather that than trying (and failing) to remove wine or grease *stains* from the many parties we will be having!

----------


## NamPikToot

I suggest saving the tennis balls from your gated tennis club TD. Cut em in 1/2 and stick to the bottom of a set of flip flops - for the rare occasion when your able to see over the yard arm.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I suggest saving the tennis balls from your gated tennis club TD. Cut em in 1/2 and stick to the bottom of a set of flip flops - for the rare occasion when your able to see over the yard arm.


lol you know me so well...... :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

Just watching on French TV5;

*THE LOUVRE ABU DHABI*
The first universal museum in the Arab world, the Louvre Abu Dhabi is home to a museum city of more than 64,000 square meters. Its construction represented an extraordinary architectural challenge, between tradition and modernity. Behind the scenes of a construction site that will last ten years, from the first idea to its completion. 

Directed by: Patrick Ladoucette (France, 2017)
Le Louvre Abu Dhabi

Very impressive, TD perhaps something you are nearby?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Just watching on French TV5;
> 
> *THE LOUVRE ABU DHABI*
> The first universal museum in the Arab world, the Louvre Abu Dhabi is home to a museum city of more than 64,000 square meters. Its construction represented an extraordinary architectural challenge, between tradition and modernity. Behind the scenes of a construction site that will last ten years, from the first idea to its completion. 
> 
> Directed by: Patrick Ladoucette (France, 2017)
> Le Louvre Abu Dhabi
> 
> Very impressive, TD perhaps something you are nearby?


I know it, and was going to work there until the job I was on over ran by a year. 

It's an amazing structure, would have been v good on my resume.

its not as near as you think as it is tucked away in the Saddyaat / Reem area of *Abu Dhabi* and I am now living in *Dubai*

I may visit there again before I leave the *Middle East*

----------


## Klondyke

*The Opening of the Louvre Abu Dhabi
*
Topped by an enormous signature dome of overlapping geometric lattices that weighs more than 7,500 tons, the Louvre Abu Dhabi Museum, designed by French architect Jean Nouvel, will open to the public this weekend, on November 11, 2017. The new museum will showcase hundreds of works of art from around the world. Back in 2007, the Louvre Museum in Paris signed a $525 million agreement to allow the government of Abu Dhabi to use the “Louvre” name for its new museum for 30 years, and $750 million more for ongoing management advice and assistance. The project, more than a decade in development, drew criticism for the use of migrant workers in its construction, with the history of abuse and exploitation of such workers in that region. Although the architect recently defended the treatment of the workers, and UAE authorities say they have made progress on labor rights, critics maintain that conditions remain appalling.



https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/20...-dhabi/545333/

(sorry TD, off your topic - but no so much off...)

----------


## NamPikToot

> *Pedestrian Gates * We got the same company that made the *main gate* to also make the *pedestrian gates*, for continuity.


Anyone got a PM from TD asking for scaling ladders, i fear the new doors have been fitted to Thai standards.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Anyone got a PM from TD asking for scaling ladders, i fear the new doors have been fitted to Thai standards.


Lol actually I am stuck in that fast-growing thorny bush growing outside the boundary and the crocodile is asleep at the bottom!

Actually, not a lot to tell at the moment..... the 6-week snagging list time is all but up, and we are now on with setting the rottweiler (sorry, I mean *K.Ek*) from the OrBorTor Engineers office to go give it the once over with his trained eye. 

He found a few things, and *K.Pot* is in process of closing them out. Then they do a final check together and ...that's that, and he will want the final *payment*

I am next there in *August*, when my *son* is also arriving from UK to become the first 'guest' to stay over. I have told him that it will be more akin to camping with a 'concrete tent' but he is not dissuaded!

*Note to self* - need bed. and fridge. and sofa. and internet. and TV package

----------


## NamPikToot

:Smile:  best get those garden plans firmed up for when the muscle turns up, oh and practice doing the Thai finger pointing thing to indicate where to dig holes.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

So.... now the dust has settled on the build  ( both figuratively and actually), it's time to look back to post 199 where  I laid out the design considerations, to see what has been achieved and missed
What i posted in post 199...

*1.* As you know from my earlier posts, we wanted a traditional-looking construction, but with modern building practises employed. Therefore, the construction will be block and cement, with plank and slab flooring, rendered and painted walls on the ground floor, clad on the upper floor
*Check!* I think we can agree that PJ and I have a traditional-looking structure following some of the designs of Lanna and Ayutthaya buildings of long ago.

*Heat Reduction*

*2.* To help in *heat reduction* we will use Q-Con (or similar) block wall construction
*Check!* We used Q-Con throughout, both on external 150 mm and internal 100 mm thick walls.

*3.* similarly, heat reflection under the roof tiles
*Check!* We put insulation under all the roofs, and a second insulation layer above the ceilings.

*4.* air flow-through in the roof void to remove the hot air
*Check!* there are screened louvred openings at each end of each gable, to allow natural air flow which will remove any hot air build up. We still have the powered fan option if needed but so far all is good.

*5.* large roof overhangs to keep the sunlight out of the windows
*Partial!*We have it on the upper floors and of course, windows and doors under Zone 2 ground floor, but not over the downstairs windows. We will assess the need once in permanent residence.

*6.* not excessively large windows - in keeping with tradition and higher up on the wall.
*Check!* Windows are in proportion, in keeping with the old construction style. Maximum 1m wide only.

*7.* some cathedral-style roofs on the upper floor. All ceiling height is already 3m but I hope to add 1-1.5m of additional clearance upstairs by raising those upper floor ceilings, thus lifting any warm air even higher from the living space
*Partial!* not full cathedral ceiling but an extra ceiling recess of 0.8-1.0M in some rooms to maximise the heat uplift effect. Rooms are are already minimum 3m tall.

*8.* Matched A/C throughout based on room volumes and hopefully cooler starting point.
*Check!* Liaised with the Daikin Rep to specify the units based on room volumes, glass area, over-hangs, Q-con blocks etc. Units are linked on the internet and controllable remotely eg when travelling home, we can turn them on in readiness for our arrival.

*9.* investigating options with heat-reflective glass for the windows and folding patio doors
*No...not this one!!*  We looked but in the end did not follow it through. Pilkington K-glass, et all was bypassed. Green tint only!

*Water Conservation*

*10.* use of rainwater harvesting to reduce reliance on other sources, and cut some long term running costs
*No...not this one!!* ...but in the future we still can. No guttering is fixed at present but it will come. At that time we will re-visit this one.

*11*. use of grey water for irrigation. along with any rain harvesting excess
*Partial!* The system is not complete but the separate lines have been fitted to channel the grey water away from the septic tank. It currently passes through the grease trap them joins the black water line further along but... there is provision for the tank and distribution later on.

----------


## David48atTD

Great update ... thanks

Batting about 90% for the goals stated and achieved.

Unusual for a Thai build !

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Great update ... thanks
> 
> Batting about 90% for the goals stated and achieved.
> 
> Unusual for a Thai build !


Yeah, *David*- its surprising when one reviews the actual. 

I was not really thinking too much abut ceiling insulation but...there it is, and yet I was strong for the grey water system and its not fully in place.

2 more *review pages* to follow

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Review pt 2, initial design considerations as detailed in post #199
*

*General Layout considerations

12. master bedroom suite 'wing' with dressing room and full sized en-suite. apparently we spend a third of our lives in bed so...might as well have all the comforts to hand
**Check! Bedroom with balcony, good sized separate dressing room, and em-suite bathroom with 3-person shower (never mind what we want that for...) and full-sized jaccuzzi style bathtub..

**13. large indoor kitchen with breakfast bar, island - kitchen the heart of the house, right? separate dining room for more formal dinners, etc
**Partial! the kitchen room is finished,m with all sockets, connections etc in place - it's just that the kitchen is not yet built. I made a start with 2 base units, more to come when i am next there. island with breakfast bar is in the design. Separate dining room is completed

**14. external kitchen BBQ area for the obligatory incinerations
**No...not this one!! It is coming but not yet constructed. External wall built in readiness.

**15. large lower level shaded external sitting area - my design plans one 10m x 8m
**Check! shaded area, 8m x x10m has been created and now has some chairs, table etc. so is functioning as planned

**16. Minimum 4 bedrooms - family plus visitors needs it
**Partial!** 2 bedrooms functioning, plus the office which doubles as bedroom 5, all 3 with en-suite. Zone 3 to be built in early 2020 at which point, this design consideration including bedrooms 3 and 4 will be achieved.
*
*17. indoors living area, but by having a folding door arrangement, this 'extends' out to outdoor living space on the 1st floor verandah
**Check!** Folding doors to both living room and dining room to open the rooms to the outdoors for al fresco living and dining.*
*
18. Separate office. I am planning ahead that this could become a downstairs bedroom if the stairs become too difficult. well...it's that or install a lift
**Check!** Separate office created with full en-suite facilities, doubling as overflow bedroom 5 when needed.. Lift consideration is for the future - not needed yet!*
*
19. Area to add gym and TV room in the future (under building 3)
**Partial!** It is in the design, and will 100% be constructed but ...we have not built zone 3 yet. However, that zone will be starting probably in January 2020 so not so far off. it will come!
**
20. by having the large external area at ground level, and with access from the kitchen, and with a WC provision under building 3, visitors never need to go 'upstairs' keeping that as our private living area.(so I can slob around in peace, with no witnesses)
**Check!** This arrangement is fully in place, including if we opened the dining room folding doors and people entered - they could not go through into the rest of the house. construction of zone 3 will enhance the arrangement but it is fully working NOW, if needed.*

*Electrics*

*21. once completed, I see three buildings x 2 floors so... 6 electrical zones x lighting and power-point circuits, plus cooker circuit and external lighting circuit, so 14 breakers (the electricians out there can correct me if this is overkill)*
*Partial!** zone 1 and 2 are divided upstairs and downstairs, with a consumer unit feeding each level (2 units), covering sockets and lighting. each room circuit labeled and one offs like the oven, hob, fridge included. Zone 3 will follow the same arrangement once it is built.*
*
22. sufficient power points in each room!
**Check!** planned numbers as per plan were fully installed, so 8 (doubles) in the kitchen, 5 doubles in the living room, etc etc.. I am not a big fan of multi-gang sockets.*
*
23. low-energy lighting where possible
**Partial!** some, but its not the dimmable type so will need to change it in the future. it is there though. in the first month, when we were using some security lights on timers, the months electric bill was ...9 baht.

**24. a properly (to western standards) earthed system
**Check!** electrical system is fully earthed.*
*
25. external security system, CCTV, etc
**Check!** electrical system is fully earthed - will need to be extended once we complete zone 3.*
*26. house intruder alarm system

**Check!** we are not talking about the crocodile - that's extra! suffice to say alarm system is operation*
*
....so ends part 2 of the* *design review**. Part 3 tomorrow!

*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Review pt 2, initial design considerations as detailed in post #199
*
Oops! just noticed an error!

25. should read...

*25. external security system, CCTV, etc
**Check!** 9 CCTV cameras in operation, and, 30-day recording, UPS support and accessible anywhere in the World via internet (so at least I can watch the crooks helping them selves, from the comfort of my armchair in Dubai). Wall is 2.5M tall, spiky bushes planted outside (but taking a long time to get going). All fixed, lockable gates, security lighting in place.*

I am not particularly a gardener, more plant n hope so any advice on getting stuff to grow faster would be welcome (apart from cooch grass and bind weed, that is)

----------


## NamPikToot

TD a lot of boxes ticked so you've done well. You mentioned your son was coming over, how did he like TD towers? did you get him sorting the garden.

----------


## Norton

> 22. sufficient power points in each room!


Dream on. There is always a need for one more.  :Smile: 

Looks like very good progress TD. Bet you are looking forward to move in and enjoying the new home.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD a lot of boxes ticked so you've done well. You mentioned your son was coming over, how did he like TD towers? did you get him sorting the garden.


yes, *NPT*... he and his *GF* came to Thailand for the first time and part of the trip was a stop over with dinner, in the new house.

I had to race to get a new mattress delivered, and a garden table and 6 chairs (the kitchen units / island / breakfast bar not yet constructed) in readiness.

I knocked up 2 kitchen base units (with my new 18v cordless tools - thanks DeWalt!)  for the *induction hob* and *microwave*, and we were all set. 

PJ was going to cook a load of different Thai dishes but I suggested instead we go to the fish-market at *Ang Sila* and get crab, shrimp, squid, shellfish instead.

We blew 16k in *IKEA* of cooking utensils, plates, glasses, mugs, knives forks n spoons etc and a very nice evening was had by all.

At about 3.30am, when we had all turned in, I woke and noted the AC was off and it was warm. a quick check found nothing working. damn!

i went to the upstairs Consumer unit and it was all off, so I put all the breakers back in and power was restored. 

Next morning PJ told me ''powers off' - OMG a power problem!

I re-did the breakers but this time, no power.

Walked up to the next plot where the lady who tried to sell the land to us for 1M was now building a small bungalow, ''have you got power?'' 'yes' came the reply... 'from the *generator*!!'

Turns out the *PEA* were doing main cable repairs about 1km away and had been round the previous week to advise of the power cut - we of course were not there!

ahh well... thew planned *breakfast* was ditched and we went out for food. Lucky it did not happen the night before. He loved the place though and is planning a return asap.

In terms of *garden*, he helped mark out the pool and we sprayed the grass and bind weed to make a start on clearing the ground.

I will be back on it in *December* when i am there next.

----------


## NamPikToot

The joys of Thailand, glad you son loved the place. Wait til moo bahn grows and the pu yai still the village jungle telephone outside your place. :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> The joys of Thailand, glad you son loved the place. Wait til moo bahn grows and the pu yai still the village jungle telephone outside your place.


lol, her liol bungalow looks like it might be the servants quarters for us. i suggested we offer her a job doing laundry and swwping but PJ said that was 'unacceptable' lol ahh well.

Now we are trying to suss out a proper net / TV connection. 

Seems like it's TOT for us as the others have weak or no service in our rural idyll.

----------


## Norton

> Seems like it's TOT for us as the others have weak or no service in our rural idyll.


No fiber available? Really in the sticks here and have fiber package from True. TV and wifi.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> No fiber available? Really in the sticks here and have fiber package from True. TV and wifi.


Not from true, AIS, dtac, etc

but TOT can provide a service if 5 people are interested, apparently. So Me, Miss 1m-for-the-land, Me for land no.1. ...they can find the other 2

Not sure how they will provide the service but the connection speeds seem good - 200 / 200 Mbits (and more) in and out (i think), on a par with the other players

I told *PJ* to chase them up and she's off there on Friday with her Brother.

You know how 'in the sticks' we are - I had to blow that big chunk of cash on the transformer, remember!?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Dream on. There is always a need for one more. 
> 
> Looks like very good progress TD. Bet you are looking forward to move in and enjoying the new home.


Yep *Norton*...really cannot wait to finish here and move in there. 

Just got to pay for the finishing / furnishing on those *Philippine apartments* (so that the income starts coming), and I can knock off here!

----------


## lom

> I will be back on it in December when i am there next.


I knew it.. 
You said you'll finish working August  :Smile:   Keep on going, your castle is hungry and it has to cost if you want it good!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I knew it.. 
> You said you'll finish working August   Keep on going, your castle is hungry and it has to cost if you want it good!


yeah, *Iom*... I meant august 2020  :Smile: 

Chances are, this will be my last ever project so I might well see it out (Feb'ish next year)

Yeah, yeah I know I said August, then October, then December, then 27th Jan... but now....

and not 'chances are'... it *is* my last project.

mind you, ''never say never again'' .....

yes...i have always been decisive!

----------


## dennis4558

Good to see you made it back to LOS and had a good time TD, luck has it you had to come when they cut power, otherwise is your power 

fairly consistent in your area?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Good to see you made it back to LOS and had a good time TD, luck has it you had to come when they cut power, otherwise is your power 
> 
> fairly consistent in your area?


Hi *Dennis*...yes.. its a steady supply...usually. sods law that cut on that day ahh well.

*December* is racing towards us and i will be there again. hopefully by then we will have made the move.

Got to sort out a vehicle next - i was thinking *Ford Ranger Wildtrak* - anyone got any experience of sed vehicle? 

we need to carry stuff still. Car will come later.

----------


## Norton

> anyone got any experience of sed vehicle?


Son in law has one and swears by it. He has the basic model as like you he has a car as well. Recommend you purchase same. No need to have all the bells and whistles for a work truck.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

I like bells n whistles...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Son in law has one and swears by it. He has the basic model as like you he has a car as well. Recommend you purchase same. No need to have all the bells and whistles for a work truck.


Actually we do not yet have any vehicle.

I usually rent a Vios or Fortuner depending on what we are doing and who is with us.

we will probably keep the truck a good white until everything is completed (the resort, remember...)

so i want a bit of comfort until we sell it and get the Ferrar....Vio....Discovery

lol I wish... probably a Camry or the like, not decided yet.

good to know someone swearing by and not swearing at the Wildtrak

I drove one here - it was as I expected, and right now Ford Thailand have a good deal - 25% down, then 4 years at 0% AND they give 4 years of 'first class' insurance, whatever that it..?

----------


## lom

> I like bells n whistles...


I bought a small whistle in a market and screwed it on to the exhaust pipe of my sons car, he couldn't figure out why the car sounded like it had a turbo.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I bought a small whistle in a market and screwed it on to the exhaust pipe of my sons car, he couldn't figure out why the car sounded like it had a turbo.


Lol Iom...i think like that too..

actually the latest *Wildtrak* has TWO turbos already fitted so i think that 3rd 'turbo' might be overkill.

What sort of performance increase is he getting from your 'after-market add-on?

I'm guessing  not as good as the Carlos Fandango ultra-wide wheels with the negative camber, but marginally better than the go-faster stripes...

to keep on trak... *wildtrak*... is your son's car the vehicle in question.?

i prob should have started a new thread for this... ahh well...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Review pt 3, initial design considerations as detailed in post #199*

*Plumbing*

*27. separate systems for black and grey water*
*Check! The separate 'systems' are in place but at present the meet up later on their way to the drain field*

*28. all black water furniture to be against or very close to external walls*
*Check! the design kept the WC units on or v close to the external wall to minimise cross-floor piping that might unexpectedly fail or block, distributing that black water through the ceiling into the lower levels*

*29. three smaller septic tank arrangements, passing the fluid element to a single tank adj to the drain field*
*Partial! 2 zones completed, 2 septic tanks fitted. The 3rd will follow once we start zone 2 in the new year*

*30. water holding tanks to regulate the supply to the house*
*No..not this one! It was dropped from the original plans but now... after that power cut stopped water getting to the bathrooms, maybe we will look again. could probably conceal a  water tower tank on the mango land once the trees grow back up*


*External*

*31. provision for swimming pool later*
*Check! there is definitely space, provision, desire and commitment for that swimming pool. the design is more lagoon pool than rectangular box. hopefully start that when i get there permanently. i will dig it myself, then get K.Pot to assist with the construction, etc*

*32. privacy with perimeter wall, after house is constructed*
*Check! 2.5M perimeter wall constructed, CCTV in place, solid gates at all openings, spiky plants planted, crocodile on order*


*33. Japanese-style ornamental fish pond (no...not a fishing lake, PJ) near to dining room*
*No...not this one! but... there will be. once the pool is constructed, we will have a 'bridge at one side and on the other 'side' of that bridge we will put the fish pond.*


*Princess Joy's requirements*

*34. Buddha room*
*Check!* *Buddha room was in the plan* *and** has been built (and used already)*

*35. privacy
Check! top half of the house is private.*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Hello everybody..... me again.*

So.... Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water....

I bring you..... *Part 3!*

or... Zone 3...

or zone C, depending on which name *PJ* is calling it today!

Yes...contract has been raised for *K.Pot* to bring the work forward and construct the remaining 'wing' of *TD Towers.*

All being well, he will start in *November*. He says it will take 4 months to complete...lets see.

----------


## David48atTD

TD ... I'm been awaiting your return ...

----------


## David48atTD

> I bring you..... *Part 3!*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD ... I'm been awaiting your return ...


''_Under your skin like a splinter
The centre of attention, back for the winter
I'm interesting, the best thing since wrestling._.''

lol.... something like that, anyway

We were initially going to start in February cos i aim to hang my boots up on this, my last job on the iconic *Museum of the Future* at the end of March
but then I thought...why wait? we got the cash, he might have a some spare time, we checked, he did, so now...bring it on!!

----------


## BoganInParasite

Looking forward to it TD.

----------


## David48atTD

> 


Mate, I didn't post that .gif

I posted this one ... https://media1.tenor.com/images/9291...temid=10788627

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Mate, I didn't post that .gif
> 
> I posted this one ... https://media1.tenor.com/images/9291...temid=10788627


I am confused.com too , then...

----------


## David48atTD

*TD* ... just some glitches in the forum's software.

Let it not distract you from building and displaying Stage 3









Bring it on   :Smile:

----------


## HappyDane

Hi TD,
You look much better and thrustworthy than your avatar!

----------


## dennis4558

Good to hear you're coming back TD, it's been kind of lonely on this construction page by myself.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Good to hear you're coming back TD, it's been kind of lonely on this construction page by myself.


Thanks *Dennis*... I hope I can live up to expectations!

Yours is really coming now - well done!

Yeah... no one is building anything anymore... brexit? strong Baht? pastures anew? maybe all of that.... I hope someone takes the plunge in 2020.

I still have a pool, carport and resort (later) to build....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Hi TD,
> You look much better and thrustworthy than your avatar!


hello *HappyDane*.. thanks.. I think!

ummm... which is 'my' avatar!?

----------


## lom

> which is 'my' avatar!?


The photo to the left in each and every post you make. The photo where you look as if you were shuffling coal in a steam-loko.

----------


## mikenot

> Thanks *Dennis*... I hope I can live up to expectations!
> 
> Yours is really coming now - well done!
> 
> Yeah... no one is building anything anymore... brexit? strong Baht? pastures anew? maybe all of that.... I hope someone takes the plunge in 2020.
> 
> I still have a pool, carport and resort (later) to build....


We were just about set to start when the missus decided she did not want to live on our land out of town, but next door to our rental house in town where a small block and a very rundown house is for sale. She reckoned we could fix it up ....only way to fix it is with a bulldozer IMHO. I can understand her logic, house and land will cost less than running power and water to our present land, she being the youngest sister by far is expected to help look after her older sisters (who have no husbands or kids with them, although the eldest has 2 grandkids to look after !) who live nearby, in a few years would I be able to look after a large garden ? But the land next door is too small, I've said "only if we can also buy this house and land (the rental, owned by her niece) or the equally small empty plot on the other  side". Both owners can smell farang money and are asking a ridiculous price, so it's stalemate at the moment. So now i have to get stuck into Sketchup again trying to figure out something small enough to fit on the land but big enough to be comfortable in.  :Confused:

----------


## dennis4558

[QUOTE=Thai Dhupp;4019107]strong Baht?[/QUOTE

You're right on this one TD, it's really putting a squeeze on the budget.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> The photo to the left in each and every post you make. The photo where you look as if you were shuffling coal in a steam-loko.


Thanks, *Iom*... yeah i figured that too, but i could not therefore work out the original comment:

_Hi TD,
__You look much better and thrustworthy than your avatar!_

...in which photo does he think I look more trustworthy? (thrustworthy)

That's the one i need to major on, obviously...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> We were just about set to start when the missus decided she did not want to live on our land out of town, but next door to our rental house in town where a small block and a very rundown house is for sale. She reckoned we could fix it up ....only way to fix it is with a bulldozer IMHO. I can understand her logic, house and land will cost less than running power and water to our present land, she being the youngest sister by far is expected to help look after her older sisters (who have no husbands or kids with them, although the eldest has 2 grandkids to look after !) who live nearby, in a few years would I be able to look after a large garden ? But the land next door is too small, I've said "only if we can also buy this house and land (the rental, owned by her niece) or the equally small empty plot on the other  side". Both owners can smell farang money and are asking a ridiculous price, so it's stalemate at the moment. So now i have to get stuck into Sketchup again trying to figure out something small enough to fit on the land but big enough to be comfortable in.


*Ouch*! good luck with it, whichever way it ends up going.

I am familiar with 'farang price' which is why *PJ* is the face of the negotiating. 

Not so easy if all the players, including your wife,  are from the same family, though...

----------


## HappyDane

> hello *HappyDane*.. thanks.. I think!
> 
> ummm... which is 'my' avatar!?


Hello TD,
I like the photo you have posted that has the #56. Well, I just got happily surpriced seeing it after having looked at you avatar many times in BIF´s thread. I got hooked on his thread about house building. My answers and comments to his thread never showed up. Actually I find it difficult to make posts in this forum, but for some reasons it seems to succeed for me in your thread. I shall start reading your thread, too.
My wife and I have a house 75 kms west of Udon Thani. She made it 25 years ago and we had it modernised in 1999 and 2017.
Regards
Jens

----------


## Norton

> Actually I find it difficult to make posts in this forum


Until you get 50 posts it can be painfull. After that posts do not need mod approval so no prob.

This is a great thread. Dupp has done a brilliant job.  :goldcup:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

OK after the trumpeting of ''starting zone 3(C)''... it all went quiet at *TD Towers*, eh?

''_Yah..sorry 'bout dat_''.

Anyway...*K.Pot* and *PJ* did the good luck ceremony and contract signing on *2nd November* and he is officially starting on 17th November with a 4-month build time.

That fits nicely with my plans to vacate the 'day job' at the end of *March 2020*.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

so.. to re-cap, heres some pictures of where we left off after zone 1 and 2 were finished....


This shows the starter bars and columns ready to add on zone 3


looking towards zone 2 from the area where the pool will go


Side view of the same area. this will not be visible with that th1rd part is constructed


And here's the other side (dining room, office,kitchen downstairs, bed 1 suite and bed 2 upstairs)


View from out side the boundary wall, looking towards where the part 3 construction will be added


and same location looking towards dining room and bedroom 1 balcony.

You can just see 'the lady who wanted 1 mill for her small plot ' next door now building her little bungalow.


The Sala arrangements


From the upstairs balcony in front of the living room, towards the palm plantation


from bedroom 1 towards the balcony and the landscape beyond


PJ getting ready for that ceremony


yep..that table is ready!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

And... just in case anyone is interested, here's my latest lil 'day job' construction....








































Not in any particular order - i just uploaded them

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Until you get 50 posts it can be painfull. After that posts do not need mod approval so no prob.
> 
> This is a great thread. Dupp has done a brilliant job.


I thank you kindly!!

....soon I will be rivalling War n Peace.

----------


## dennis4558

Great looking house TD, with that 3rd addition you're going to need to carry a map with you so you don't get lost  :Smile: 




What kind of material is being used to cover the structure?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> .......What kind of material is being used to cover the structure?


It's Stainless Steel, Dennis. every one of the 1024 panel are different.

All have lighting built into the glass so that at night, the glass can be lit.

Those windows form Arabic letters spelling out the poetry of HH Sheikh Mohammed.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*OK* - the day has finally arrived!

yet..*K.Pot* is commencing the final part of the *house build* today, 17th November 2019. I think he picked the day after the *lottery* draw just in case he won the jackpot and could hang his work-gloves up for 12 months.. anyway...

Clearly he did not scoop the* 6 numbers* this time and so..mobilisation has commenced.

Prior to that, we sprayed the work area to kill off the grass and make it clear so that he could find his previously buried *piles* - if you remember, we piled zone 1,2 and 3 the first time round so that we did not need the rig again.









so... lets see some action!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Yesterday, he made some of the *deliveries* in readiness to start today - cement, steel, etc.














Will they last once those *Laos workers* are back on site? ...I think not!!

----------


## HuangLao

Round 2 or 3.
Looking forward to the continuing pictorial saga, Dhupp. 

Best to ya.
Cheers.

 :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Round 2 or 3.
> Looking forward to the continuing pictorial saga, Dhupp. 
> 
> Best to ya.
> Cheers.


Hey hey.. hi there *HL*... thanks, yes this is round 3, or part 3 or part C, not sure what we are calling it!

Its a smaller structure, measuring 14m x 4m wide.

2 bedrooms/ensuites upstairs and a gym and media room , plus pool-changing room/ bathroom downstairs.

About *4 months* start to finish, *K.Pot* says

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Making a start...*

Yep... they have actually started doing something now...machines and people on site.

This time they will not be making a big *camp* like the first time.... I think one person will be staying overnight for 'security' though I suppose the thinking is, with the wall and gates in place there is already some deterrent and security. 

The *contract* protects me from any material losses incurred during the build.


1st job...those all-important '*chairs*' for the rebar, both for slab and column cages. 



Meanwhile, the *mini-digger* makes its second appearance at *TD Towers*... first job for this one is to uncover the *piles* already in place.



At least the existing building creates a *shaded rest zone* for the cars and people. 
They have been instructed to NOT start eating lunch / dinner in *zone 2* downstairs unless there is a full cover for the tiles.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Oh yes...there was one small '*issue*' that occurred just before *K.Pot* made a start...

He had a load of sand delivered.. trouble was, he forgot to have someone open the gate, so the truck driver just tipped it outside on the road.

across 75% of the road.

It wasn't long before someone could not get through - the *police* were called, who in turn called.... the *Orbortor*.

Thank goodness we are friends. He smoothed it over, then got *K.Ek* (land office engineer) to call PJ

Then he fixed for a tractor to go there and push it all into the verge.



Problem solved (though my bushes got buried) for now, and K.Pot will have to supply the whiskey this time.

Yep - again...it was definitely worth cultivating that relationship.

----------


## Neverna

Hi Thai Dupp. Just a quick question on some of the photos if I may. What is purpose or meaning of the arrow that appears in the top right of some of the photos?

Sorry if the question has been asked and answered previously.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Hi Thai Dupp. Just a quick question on some of the photos if I may. What is purpose or meaning of the arrow that appears in the top right of some of the photos?
> 
> Sorry if the question has been asked and answered previously.


Actually, *Nev*... I really do not know!

Its from the 'on-site' photographer's phone - I think it must just be in the settings - there is a date stamp too. I will ask him when I go back in *December*.

At the moment, he's shooting mainly *video* and forgetting to do the photos - I don't want to ask him now or it might get 'lost in translation' and then I end up not getting anything.

I will get to the bottom of it tho..

----------


## mikenot

You should have just said it was rice, not sand .......it’s apparently OK to cover the roads with rice. Going thru town on the scooter this morning, I am just about to turn down the road to my SiL when I see it is blocked with rice drying. No problem, I’ll go down the next soi.....nope, rice over this one too (but at least they blocked it off at the corner with lengths of bamboo).

----------


## NamPikToot

> And... just in case anyone is interested, here's my latest lil 'day job' construction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in any particular order - i just uploaded them


TD its a nice epitaph for you, the worlds biggest Clit Ring, not sure how that comes across in your CV  :Smile:  Presumably the inscriptions are from "The Perfumed Garden of Sensual Delight"

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD its a nice epitaph for you, the worlds biggest Clit Ring, not sure how that comes across in your CV  Presumably the inscriptions are from "The Perfumed Garden of Sensual Delight"


Hi *NPT*!...

I'll just check with HH Sheikh Mo next time I'm round there for tea. It was him wot wrote it ......

(that's not me in the gay-boy pose in front of it, BTW....)

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> You should have just said it was rice, not sand .......it’s apparently OK to cover the roads with rice. Going thru town on the scooter this morning, I am just about to turn down the road to my SiL when I see it is blocked with rice drying. No problem, I’ll go down the next soi.....nope, rice over this one too (but at least they blocked it off at the corner with lengths of bamboo).


Yeah *Mike*... but we only really got to hear about it AFTER it was all cleaned up off the road.

Funny when we were told 'cos the message was that the delivery truck could not get through the gate, and I'm thinking ''fcuk! the gates 5m wide! how big IS this truck!?''

(not thinking anyone would order material then forget to open that gate...)

----------


## Neverna

> Hi Thai Dupp. Just a quick question on some of the photos if I may. What is purpose or meaning of the arrow that appears in the top right of some of the photos?





> Actually, Nev... I really do not know!
> 
> 
> Its from the 'on-site' photographer's phone - I think it must just be in the settings - there is a date stamp too. I will ask him when I go back in December.


Hi TD, I've just done a bit of googling. It appears the arrow might be a notificationn from the phone (Samsung) to tell you that the photo has not been backed up to Samsung cloud storage yet. 

https://forums.androidcentral.com/as...does-mean.html

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Whoops - I forgot to post some updates pix of the *progress*...

Here goes:

*Uncovering the piles.*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Fabricating the ring-beam steel*


You can see the *pile caps* already in place - sorry - I did not have a photo of that. I do have video though, which will appear at a later date.









*K.Pot* is racing ahead, because he started late and wants to get paid at the end of the month.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*All the steel in place*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Shuttering fitted.* Just waiting for the concrete now...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Ring beam poured and struck*





This nearest room will be the media /* cinema room*
I will get some *cinema chairs* to watch the big screen and* PJ* will be on hand to dish out the pop-corn and ice-creams.
well... i have not run it past her yet but there shouldn't be any problem if she gets up half way through the movie to go make the burgers/fries and bring in some cold beers....


The (reduced) *build team* already marching ahead with more cages

----------


## dennis4558

> PJ will be on hand to dish out the pop-corn and ice-creams.
> well... i have not run it past her yet but there shouldn't be any problem if she gets up half way through the movie to go make the burgers/fries and bring in some cold beers....


Good luck with that, probably safer to hire a movie attendent  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Right... after another long pause, partly due to *Museum of the Future* commitments and partly due to crappy pix from the ob-site photographer... lets update:


Soil delivery to fill in between that *plinth beam*. I initially thought of getting *k.Pot* to dig the required material from the swimming pool area but then... he quoted to import it, and I will be able to use the pool dug material to raise up the area on the edge of 'Mango-land' where the *car port* will eventually go.


*K.Pots* famous *mini-digger* placing the material. The fact that he had all the equipment that he does, and he used it at no charge to me, was a massive *bonus*. 

He has everything. 

I did not hire one piece of equipment on the entire build. From concrete skips, vibrators, cranes, diggers, trucks, etc etc I really saved. 

A good thing to check for any members planning a build, and looking to narrow down the choice of *builder 

*
Soil being placed, and notice all the *plumbing* is in too. Sorry, I did not have a photo of that, only video


Placement underway

----------


## Airportwo

> Soil delivery to fill in between that plinth beam.


Nice to see the build continuing - good luck with the next phase, as above - why did you fill in between? serious question as I left mine empty as an "air gap" between ground.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Nice to see the build continuing - good luck with the next phase, as above - why did you fill in between? serious question as I left mine empty as an "air gap" between ground.


Hey, *AP2*, how's it going?

We capped off the compacted soil with compacted sand in a *plastic membrane* (sort of DPC) and also of course the *termite control* pipes, same as we did for zones 1 and 2.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

leveling up the slab before concrete


*Compactor plate* over the final layer of soils. Water compaction used on the earlier stata.


Barrowing in the sand layer...


...and leveling it


QAQC in attendance.

----------


## Airportwo

> Hey, *AP2*, how's it going?
> 
> We capped off the compacted soil with compacted sand in a *plastic membrane* (sort of DPC) and also of course the *termite control* pipes, same as we did for zones 1 and 2.


All is well thanks, I can see why you filled ground now, for some reason I was thinking concrete planks would be used! Cheers..........

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> All is well thanks, I can see why you filled ground now, for some reason I was thinking concrete planks would be used! Cheers..........


We use the *planks* on the *upper floor* - pix will follow shortly - we are there now, but there was a delay in me getting the photos - I'm only just getting to grips with the backlog

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Termite control*

Yes.. the thing I forgot (but luckily *K.Pot* didn't) from the contract for zone 1 and 2, was remembered this time. *Termite* pipework and chemicals


Laying out the *pipe*


Drilling the *holes* to fit the nozzles


Fitting the *nozzles*


Spraying the chemical over the whole area as the initial 'treatment ' before the slab was laid

and then... the *floor slab*


*PJ* and the photographer only managed err.. no pix at all of this activity so I had to lift this one of the *video*.

You can see the *plastic membrane* down over the newly-sprayed sand layer and the *rebar* in place, and some dude running about in wet concrete in his bare feet.

...where's Elven Safety?

----------


## dennis4558

> We capped off the compacted soil with compacted sand in a plastic membrane (sort of DPC) and also of course the termite control pipes,


They did it the same way for our too, must be a common practice, 
Lookiing good TD, moving right along, ours is kind of on hold right now waiting on block, so he says.

----------


## mikenot

_and some dude running about in wet concrete in his bare feet._

You’re worried about the OHS for the concreter, but not for the pest controller spraying chemicals without any PPE ?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> They did it the same way for our too, must be a common practice, 
> Lookiing good TD, moving right along, ours is kind of on hold right now waiting on block, so he says.


Hey *Dennis*... thanks yes we are still moving along so I will try to fly the construction flag til you get going again. (lol..I hope its not 'builders block'...!)

I got to try 'n upload the backlog of photos before I leave for *LoS* on the 19th

*K.Pot* is pushing ahead because he wants to be PAID lol....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> _and some dude running about in wet concrete in his bare feet._
> 
> You’re worried about the OHS for the concreter, but not for the pest controller spraying chemicals without any PPE ?


hi *Mike*, lol yeah the spray guy said he had developed 'immunity' due to breathing it all his life (and he isn't actually a termite so its possible)...whereas..

...you cant build up immunity to a *chemical burn*.... you walk in the concrete- the skin gets hot over time, otherwise known as skin damage - you ignore it  for a few hours - then you go to the hospital because its become really painful, after dousing it in water to wash it off (the worst thing you can do as its a chemical burn and the reaction is triggered by...water) - the doctor takes a quick look - then you go to the theatre and the foot is removed. 

*Elven Safety* confirm.. chemical burn with *cement* is really horrible in extreme cases because it creeps up on you. 

Often by the time you realise something is not right... it's too late.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Well...its that time if year again... we got back late from a v good Christmas lunch at the Sportsmans bar over in Pattaya and then..back to work on the kitchen.Merry Christmas  to one and all... the very best seasons greetings to you all. This year raced past...I hope in all slows down in 2020. Here's to it and to all good things  for the New Year. Cheers!!!

----------


## Neverna

Merry Christmas to you too, Thai Dhupp.

----------


## Norton

And a very good New Year to you TD. Keep keein' on. Your home is going to be a thing of beauty and a joy forever.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> And a very good New Year to you TD. Keep keein' on. Your home is going to be a thing of beauty and a joy forever.


Thanks *Norton*.... sometimes that last bit seems to take the longest and yet *K.Pot* is racing ahead. I am not keeping up with the photos TBH!!

We spent a good portion of my last visit actually living in the house over Christmas and New Year - a very relaxing time with just about everything as expected. 

The in-the-middle-of nowhere* firework display* from the neighbours was a welcome addition and luckily it didn't burn the place down!

Lol - I even managed to start cutting the wood for the *kitchen* and made one of the base units, so that PJ had a working sink! 

We capped it off with an afternoon mee with the chief OBT engineer and an unplanned and spontaneous BBQ with the OBT himself, round at his place, so we managed to keep in with the important people too.

02-04-20 - I will be leaving *Dubai* for the last time...90 days and counting!

----------


## NamPikToot

TD a Happy New Year to you and PJ. Look forward to the last bit. Are you making the kitchen cabinets? apologies if i missed that point.

Only 4 months left in the Sandpit, bet you can't wait but I expect it'll take some getting used to after the years you've spent there.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD a Happy New Year to you and PJ. Look forward to the last bit. Are you making the kitchen cabinets? apologies if i missed that point.
> 
> Only 4 months left in the Sandpit, bet you can't wait but I expect it'll take some getting used to after the years you've spent there.


hey hey! HNY *NPT*! 

Ok enough acronyms... 

Yes - in fact I am aiming to build the whole *kitchen*. I bought 8 sheets of plywood for the *carcasses* (all will be treated once cut, of course).

i planned it all out on *Excel* - that well-known kitchen design tool, and then found an on-line program that actually generated a *cut-list* from the sheets, based on the size and quantity requirements. Its pretty good

I currently lack a *table saw*, in fact I lack a table too, so all the cuts so far are on a raised up frame of AAC blocks (no blade damage) and a self-made track for the DeWalt cordless circular saw to follow.

i will probably make a *work table* when I get back there next time.

I have sourced the* face-frame wood* from a very helpful wood store / factory in Bo Thong and super-reasonable pricing too.

Just got to find a *granite worktop* wholesaler and we are sorted!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Merry Christmas to you too, Thai Dhupp.


...and all the best for 2020!

----------


## NamPikToot

TD i'd be interested in the software you mention.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD i'd be interested in the software you mention.


I told it somewhat tongue-in-cheek, *NPT*. 

I really did use *EXCEL* - the MicroSoft spreadsheet (and kitchen design) application...

I just made the grid small - 10mm square increments and 'drew' the lines in by colouring the squares.

Can be resized at will.

You can duplicate *worksheets* so that the dimensions from, say, the carcass profile can be used to build the face frame, and by copying the face frame you can add in door and drawer fronts etc

Yes, before anyone jumps in - I _know_ it can be done with this 'n' that, why not use Sketch-up, etc etc....

I was idling at work and put the time to good use with what I had...which was...Excel!

I tried *Sketch-up* before and got hopelessly lost - I am just simple folk and these things are often beyond me...

As always, I am not saying it's THE way to do it - just the way that I did it - it worked for me!

The *cut-list software* - there are a few on line all free. i simply entered 'free cut-list calculator' in google, then picked one.

----------


## NamPikToot

TD i k ow i got up early...stuff to do etc bt i did get the Excel thingy...i did a house floor plan layout on excel meself  :Smile: 

it was the cut list software..

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Lol... no worries!

for the cut-list, I used this one:

https://www.cutlistoptimizer.com/

It let's you enter the panel sizes / quantities and also things like grain direction, if that is important

You enter the number of sheets, and indeed the sheet dimensions and it will use only the number of sheets needed

seems pretty good

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Now...where was I?

ahh yes.. building* zone 3*.

Sorry, all, for the mammoth delay in finishing this story. A lot of ducks to get in a row at work and preparations to be made since i am finishing in *March*... i have simply been too busy to do anything but the day job.

Of course, that's not stopped *K.Pot* tho... I just made payment 3 out of 4 so u can guess he's motored on.

Lets try 'n' get things up to speed, eh?

*Ground floor columns.*


all the cages ready n waiting


Shuttering in place, cages fitted and concrete poured


It still looks quite tidy at the moment - wait till you see some of the later pix!


They have kept the overgrowth in '*Mango-land*' under control too

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Forming the 1st floor ring beam - steelwork*


There's always got to be a *working@height* drama situation, right....


The starter bars from *zone 2* build were used of course. Yes...they were wire brushed and cleaned before use.




Base formers






*Cirque-du-Somchai* was in town...

----------


## NamPikToot

Its going to ruin your view

----------


## Norton

Coming along nicely but bet you are getting impatient to get out if the sandpit and kick back in your fantastic new abode.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Its going to ruin your view


Lol... I will be in the *pool* most of the time so not too worried.

The big room downstairs is the *cinema*.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Coming along nicely but bet you are getting impatient to get out if the sandpit and kick back in your fantastic new abode.


Got it in one, *Norton*!

----------


## Norton

Been involved in mire than a few builds in the LoS and must say yours tops the list. 
Design, materials and workmanship is tops. Makes one think of this song.

----------


## HuangLao

> Lol... I will be in the *pool* most of the time so not too worried.
> 
> The big room downstairs is the *cinema*.


Yet, there's no substitute for the lovely natural countryside vista. 
Best to ya, TD...

 :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Yet, there's no substitute for the lovely natural countryside vista. 
> Best to ya, TD...


I agree.. that 'natural' palm oil plantation in front of the place gives me a sense of that countryside every morning Im there!!

(at least its not other development)

----------


## Mendip

Mr Dhupp, I can't help noticing you have a fine perimeter wall around your property.

You'll doubtless be wanting a couple or so puppies to make your home complete... once you move in.

Free delivery, btw

----------


## HuangLao

> Mr Dhupp, I can't help noticing you have a fine perimeter wall around your property.
> 
> You'll doubtless be wanting a couple or so puppies to make your home complete... once you move in.
> 
> Free delivery, btw


Oh dear.
Soi Mongrel types shouldn't apply, Mendy.
 :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

Great update TD ... keep them coming

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Mr Dhupp, I can't help noticing you have a fine perimeter wall around your property.
> 
> You'll doubtless be wanting a couple or so puppies to make your home complete... once you move in.
> 
> Free delivery, btw


Thanks *Mendip*....lol we already have a couple of the local hounds eying up entry to the *TD Towers* plot.

I like dogs, cats too but... we will be traveling a LOT once we got established and no one else will be 'coming in' while we are away so that would not be fair on any animal 'residents' left behind. 

...and then there is that crocodile....

I think *PJ* n I have already decided that the pond of fish will be as far as we can reasonably go, petwise.

Actually, there already is one *dog*, so-say in the family - *PJ* bought daughter no.1 a puppy a few years ago, when they were living in the family home in *Kingkeow*.

You can guess of course - Grandma has now firmly 'adopted' sed animal and *Min* is allowed to play with 'her' dog when she visits Grandma!

Such is the way of the World

Thinking about it, that will work out for the next 2 years because she is staying at her current school (v good school, apparently) until age 18, and will be living in the family home complex and coming to *ChonBuri* at weekends

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Great update TD ... keep them coming


Morning *David*!

Thank you kindly.

Yeah - got a lot of photo catching up to do!

.....stay tuned!

----------


## NamPikToot

Just over a month til retirement TD :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*1st floor bathroom slabs*


Fitting the *chairs* under the re-bar




The *bathrooms* for bedroom 3 and 4 are back to back in the middle of the floor.


View of those slabs from what will be inside *bedroom 3*


Luckily, we bought enough tiles to carry the balcony floor al the way into the door recess for the bedrooms


Plumbing pipework all in place too, of course

----------


## Thai Dhupp

[QUOTE=NamPikToot;4061319]Just over a month til retirement TD :Smile: [/QUOTE

Morning *NPT!*

I'm reckoning it's about *42 days* (ie 6 weeks) from today.

The actual *finish date* has not yet been confirmed because I have not yet told the area office the ''good news'

My *PM* on site is fully aware, though.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

oops - *pouring those slabs* from the previous post!

See? that's what happens when you have tons of *photos* to upload and are rushing...

Here's the pix of the *slab pour* - sorry out of sequence but you get the idea

Now if only 'someone' could swap the last two posts around....











Thank-you *k.Pot* and his crane / concrete skip

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Pouring the concrete for the first floor ring beam*

Again, *K.Pot* made full use of his crane and skip, and I again confirmed why I chose him for this project








Waiting to be *concreted*...




As with Zone 1 and 2, all concrete was *vibro'ed* around the steel.

----------


## AntRobertson

Good stuff, looks like it's progressing nicely.

 :tumbs:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Yh yeah... there was that *good luck ceremony* at the start, too...





Car repair business opened up while they were there


''That's great Mum, but can we get Pizza...?''


The intensity of arrangement borders on OCD...




Daughter No.2 with phone...


Daughter No.1 with cousin


Almost finished the 'arranging'

I was at work in the sand-pit...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*First-floor floor planks being placed*

----------


## HuangLao

Coming along grand, TD! 
We're all eager to witness the finality of it all. 

Expecting a come all blessing tamboon/party! 



p.s - perimeter walls have their place....keeping the general riff raff and inquisitive snoops at bay.

Best to ya -

----------


## NamPikToot

^^ were you expecting Caligula to come to the ceremony

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Coming along grand, TD! 
> We're all eager to witness the finality of it all. 
> 
> Expecting a come all blessing tamboon/party! 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s - perimeter walls have their place....keeping the general riff raff and inquisitive snoops at bay.
> 
> Best to ya -


Lol you n me both *HL*, now that the end is in sight, and my finishing date is rapidly approaching, i just want it 'done'

*Perimeter wall* is working well - 2.5m on the road-side and tall enough all round that no one can see whats going on inside

cheers!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> ^^ were you expecting Caligula to come to the ceremony


tbh I don't know how many will come - could be 5...or 500!

so many peeps will be coming to the first pool party , mainly cos so many have err...''invited themselves' along the way.

....better get a few more boes of Lee Oh

----------


## Thai Dhupp

OK... back from the weekend, and back to the *photo catch-up*...

Here is *planks in place from beneath*, for those interested...







yeah...I know there are *gaps* but he's got it under control!

and here's a view of a cut-out from the top view...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Neighbours*

Oh yes... remember the *Orbortor lady* who raced in to buy the plot next to me for 500k? then got stuck with it when i did not 'play ball' and buy it off her for 1M? and then started muttering about building an apartment block? lol well......

I spoke to the *OrBorTor* at the time re the likelihood of an apartment block getting PP and his answer was something along the lines of ...''not a hope in hell'', and so it proved to be.

She had PP for a small 2-bed bungalow..... she has now built a ... 2 bed bungalow, and here it is:













Looks a lil bit '*industrial*' to me but there again, i bet her *build costs* were considerably less than mine.

She's stuck with old Thai tradition though... the pink and brown colour scheme is, if anything somewhat reserved.

The good thing is... shes also *walling* and growing a boundary so in no time, no one will see it. 

Someone did ask me if it was my *servants quarters*, so for now I'm letting that one ride!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Placing the first floor re-bar

Not a lot to say here - its rebar, and he's placed it over the planks ready to pour the* slab
*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Ground floor blockwork*

Sorry for the short delay between the postings - my resignation is now submitted and it has caused ructions (!)

Never mind that, though...on with the tale...




getting ready...


...and they're off!


Still using these* tie-strips*


Forming the recessed *entranceway* to the gym and cinema


*PJ* added that window to the cinema for ventilation between viewings - lol probably a good idea


View from *zone 2 balcony* at the progress

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Ground floor blockwork*


Again looking into that *recessed entrance* way but now further on, with the *pool bathroom* wall evident.


External looking towards the *cinema*, and they started carrying blocks upstairs too


The extent of *zone 3*


coming along nicely...


A better view and you can see the blockwork started on *floor 1* also


the *gym* walls are almost complete


Is that what they call an 'engineering fit'??

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Ground floor blockwork
*

The front of the gym is clear now, with *sliding doors* going in at the front


nearly there...


'Taking 5' on the back wall of the *gym*


*Gym* awaiting rendering and sliding doors


*K.Pot*'s no.2, *K.Dee* looking happy with proceedings. He's the chief *photographer*, too.


*Window* blockwork also finished.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Blockwork - both floors external progress shots*













These next 2 show the *roof beams* also fitted ready to start on that activity

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Blockwork - first floor


This one looking into what will be the upstairs *recessed entrance* for the 2 bedrooms. 

The wall in front is the 2 back-to-back* ensuites

*


Inside the ensuites looking towards *bedroom 4

*
*Door frames* all placed ready to block up to


internal walls being placed...


...and electrics following on


A lot of organised chaos


Roof frame placement ongoing

----------


## NamPikToot

^ TD great progress, those blocks really go up quick. Perhaps its not obvious or i missed it but what did you tie them into the concrete uprights with? The last time i used them i drilled up the columns and used some 6 mm rebar.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> ^ TD great progress, those blocks really go up quick. Perhaps its not obvious or i missed it but what did you tie them into the concrete uprights with? The last time i used them i drilled up the columns and used some 6 mm rebar.


Good morning to you!

We used these, same as he used on zone 1 and 2.



I'm not sure if they are the best, but *K.Pot* started using them and the place has not fallen down yet!!

17 days to go until i am out of here (lol as long as the plane is still flying and BKK airport is open, that is)

----------


## Bettyboo

Coming along swimmingly, the work looks really good, and the views even better.

Thanks for sharing your lovely thread.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Coming along swimmingly, the work looks really good, and the views even better.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your lovely thread.



You are most welcome *Betty* and I hope, as I said before, that it inspires more build threads to come to the forum (after all, we all like a good construction story, don't we!?).

Thanks to *everyone* who contributed, commented or just read and followed my littl... *epic tale*.

Separate *garden thread* to come later this year, after being inspired by *BiP*'s excellent garden story.

----------


## mikenot

> 17 days to go until i am out of here (lol as long as the plane is still flying and BKK airport is open, that is)


Ah, for ever the optimist !

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Ah, for ever the optimist !


lol true, *Mike*!

I might just add that as we speak, my employer is trying to bring the *flight* forward for me.

Lets see....

----------


## lom

> I might just add that as we speak, my employer is trying to bring the flight forward for me.
> 
> Lets see....


how high he is willing to go?  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> how high he is willing to go?


I got friends in low places, y'know.. *cough*

Will probably be a few hours too late

----------


## Norton

Few more days TD.  :Smile: 

UPDATE 4/30/2020: Phuket Airport to Remain Closed -The Civil Aviation Authority of Thailand (CAAT) announced the Phuket International Airport will remain closed until May 15.

COVID-19 Information | U.S. Embassy & Consulate in Thailand

----------


## Thai Dhupp

tick tock, *Norton*!!! I'm totally humbled by the support for the thread

i have finished working now so i have a bit more time on my hands until the plane flies from *DXB* to *BKK*

Will have a go at updating the build this coming week, just in time for the 'take over'!

I estimate 12th May, though i still can't believe it...

----------


## NamPikToot

Looking forward to the update TD, bet you must be itching to get back and settle in.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Looking forward to the update TD, bet you must be itching to get back and settle in.


Hey *NPT*!... hows things..!?

yeah... i missed the travel out by about 1 week and as a result... stuck here until everything comes to its senses and some limited service resumes.

although its hard to obtain... I HAVE got the exact specific insurance cover and arranged the fast track *COVID-19* test.... i just need the plane to get on!!!

i will re-start the update posts next week... its still not finished even though *K.Pot* (bless him) has continued working on everything

I guess he needs *cash* same as everyone in Thailand just now.

Stay safe

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Now...where was I...?

*Door frames*

*Pictures* might be a little out of sequence from now on as all the photos are in one massive folder

Not this first one though because there is only...one picture

Door frames placed in the upper level of* Zone 3*. Earlier photos show other frames



This shows the access door and En-suite door for *bedroom 3*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Roof truss materials*









If you remember from Zones 1 and 2, *K.Pot* made these by cutting through the box section then welding it up at the desired angle. 

He made *templates* to make this process easier and quicker

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Roof truss assembly*

*K.Pot* was on a mission to get that rood up and tiles before the *rains* came.














You can see this gable is smaller than zone 1 -4m wide, not 6m

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*The roof develops!
*













It looks *tall* without the paint and wood effect line to break it up! 

its *narrower* too which adds to the illusion

----------


## David48atTD

Coming together very nicely.

----------


## lom

> Coming together very nicely.


Wonder if it is finished now?

----------


## David48atTD

Agreed, I'm sure it's going well ... but an update would be nice

----------


## Norton

Dupp just got back in country. Updates coming soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Good morning all, from sunny *Bo Kwang Thong*!

Yeah... As *Mr. Norton* kindly explained ... I finally made it back to LoS after an epic trip from Dubai, all the hoops to jump through, ASQ, and money to pay etc etc.

Sorry to all for the tardy conclusion to the build - I will make amends now.

Just got to get my hard Disc from the packing (its got all the pics on) and we are away again.

Thanks all for your patience.

----------


## aging one

Get it up quick, maybe you can resuscitate the board.  Its in cardiac arrest now.. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Bo Kwang Thong!


Closer than Dubai but still a bit of a walk.  :Smile:

----------


## Shutree

> I finally made it back to LoS after an epic trip from Dubai, all the hoops to jump through, ASQ, and money to pay etc etc.


Welcome back. First question is: How did you get into Thailand?

----------


## aging one

> all the hoops to jump through, ASQ, and money to pay etc etc.


Seems the long right way...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Its in the middle of 'nowhere' - peaceful, clean air etc but only an hour to *Pattaya*, *Reyong* or *BKK*

I'm not venturing out much as there is a *kitchen* to build, garden to dig, etc etc

We just engaged *K.Pot* to build the car port

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Welcome back. First question is: How did you get into Thailand?


Thanks!

Quick answer - with a LOT of hassle. the Thai consulate-General took pity on me, I think and I managed to get a seat on a Thai-only repat flight.

I will do a quick thread explaining it all.

----------


## Shutree

> Thanks!
> 
> Quick answer - with a LOT of hassle. the Thai consulate-General took pity on me, I think and I managed to get a seat on a Thai-only repat flight.
> 
> I will do a quick thread explaining it all.



I have more than a passing interest. My son is due to marry in the UK in a few months and I am wondering how I could return to Thailand if I leave. I'm not too optimistic that things will get a lot better in the near future. I hope that travel will get easier but hope alone isn't much of a plan.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Seems the long right way...


Morning

yeah - you are right - long way to do it but worth it. I would still be stuck in Dubai now, with little change of getting back this year.

Thank goodness we did the boring *office-registered wedding*, and not the ornate ceremonial one - its the only one recognised in UAE (so PJ was able to come to Abu Dhabi 2 times) and as we now realise, that temple type ceremonial wedding is not recognised BY THAILAND either!! 

While my request was 'going through' I had to witness awful drama in the *Consulate* for guys who only had the wrong wedding type and were rejected from returning. Some of those guys have been stuck in UAE (and elsewhere), away from their families, for 8 months+

----------


## lom

You mentioned before that the contractor wanted you to stay longer, did you do that when you realized that you were stuck there?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I have more than a passing interest. My son is due to marry in the UK in a few months and I am wondering how I could return to Thailand if I leave. I'm not too optimistic that things will get a lot better in the near future. I hope that travel will get easier but hope alone isn't much of a plan.


As I understand it, yep... you can leave! As you rightly said...its the getting back thats the problem. 

Tthe latest round of 'decisions' by the government imply that there might be some light at the end of the tunnel - the first batch of *Chinese tourists* are due into *Phuket* on 8th October, but on a strict basis - with quarantine, tags, etc. 

I was led to believe, unofficially, but by consulate personnel that there is no real desire to have mass entry before *Q1* next year. Certainly seems to be panning out that way at the moment - lots of suggestions, 'initiatives', proposals, etc but all eventually coming to nothing and meanwhile the clock ticks on.

You have to fit into one of the permitted groups to stand any chance or re-entry -then all the ASQ, insurance, testing, etc IF they grant you access - its still on a case by case basis. I scored when they changed the *vetting* process from the *MFA* to the local *embassy / consulate*.

Check out Taya! shes a registered Thailand guide and seems to have the inside track on the latest government thinking - hope it helps

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> You mentioned before that the contractor wanted you to stay longer, did you do that when you realized that you were stuck there?


I *retired*. finished, and at that stage of the MOTF project, they were looking for staff thinning anyway (often the case with ME projects, where of course the western expat is 'expensive').

My flight got cancelled due to *BKK* closing, abut at the time we did not know how long the situation would continue. The company very kindly kept me on for another month but after than it was not possible to extend the employment further.

----------


## Mendip

I also have more than a passing interest in how easy it was to get back in to Thailand... the way things are looking on completion of my current work in Sweden I could be stuck here... I'm not sure that a return to the UK will be possible if it goes in to full lock down.

I have the 'correct' wedding type, the Non O based on marriage visa (valid until next Feb), insurance, etc but have no idea just how difficult it will still be to get on a flight back to Bangkok.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I also have more than a passing interest in how easy it was to get back in to Thailand... the way things are looking on completion of my current work in Sweden I could be stuck here... I'm not sure that a return to the UK will be possible if it goes in to full lock down.
> 
> I have the 'correct' wedding type, the Non O based on marriage visa (valid until next Feb), insurance, etc but have no idea just how difficult it will still be to get on a flight back to Bangkok.


greetings Mendip!

I better crack on with the 'what-I-had-to-do-to-get-back' thread , then!


as not easy, thats for sure

Where are you, currently?

----------


## Mendip

Gothenburg Sweden.

There's a couple of guys heading back from here to the UK today... and whereas Sweden isn't on the UK red list, meaning that quarantine isn't mandatory if arriving in the UK from Sweden, you do have to quarantine if you travel through a 'red' country. Even transit through an airport is classed as traveling through that country. They're now trying to change their KLM flights since the easiest routes back to the UK are usually via AMS. The Netherlands is on the UK red list, thus that transit means mandatory quarantine.

But that's all irrelevant to me... I want to get back to Thailand after this!

----------


## dennis4558

Congrats on your return to LOS, we got back to the states the first of march a week before they shut everything down. 

We've been looking at going back over Jan and Feb but still doesn't look good, don't want to spend 1/4 of our vacation

sitting in a motel room, if they change it to a week we may consider it. Be looking forward to you updating us on your 

build.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

So... Here's the finished house. hope you like it and thanks for the interest over the few months it took to build and tell the...

..what?

Oh.. you want the bit 'in between'? 

OK.. finally, after a couple of false starts and TBH me adjusting to retired life and all the new problems that brings...

>>I am ready to complete the thread. Sorry for the delay!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

where did we leave off? ahh yes.. the *roof* on zone 3



So...







Some views from the 1st floor of zone 3, before the *tilers* got to work

...and here are some actual builders doing some actual roof work...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

The roof work also included the *shades* under the roof


inside wall of zone 3, looking across from the existing house


Same, but looking up.


Looking under before the soffit is on, and now it's tiled.


Sorry.. a bit out of sequence, the same shade from the top. note how it meets up to the zone 2 shade.


There's a gap 'tween zone 2 and 3 shades...


...filled with this purpose-made gutter.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Gables*

Of course, we had to manufacture these too, to match the existing

*K.Pot* was right on it...









And then *fitting* them

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Extending* the roof in zone 2

*K.pot* made the overhang a bit short so, while he was doing zone 3, we extended the *zone 2 overhang*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Roofing*

*Tiles* were delivered...



*Insulation* was delivered... (ignore the big red arrow... it was to show me where the tiles were in case I could not see them...)



Let the roof games begin!




View from the top - the palm oil plantation has really grown up now, and they are harvesting from it now


With so many on it, the tiles got laid pretty quickly


(on both sides!)


Exactly the same construction method as before but this roof is not as tall.
The *zone 3* width is only 4m, *zone 1* was 6m


Made it - all the way on both sides!


Meanwhile, someone inside is making sure all the tiles are *secure*


There's even time for a break...7m up

----------


## David48atTD

Fantastic and a long awaited update ...   :tumbs:

----------


## Norton

Looking good mate.  :smilie_clap:  :smilie_clap:

----------


## Loy Toy

Absolutely superb

----------


## panama hat

Massive project . . . and it looks simply excellent

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Roof insulation*

If you remember from last time... there are *2 layers* of insulation - one under the roof tiles and one over the suspended ceilings

Here is the tile insulation going in...









Meanwhile outside, the concrete *joints* are being formed over the tiles.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

ooops.... I forgot to scale down the photos - sorry

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*External walls*

So, as with the other zones, we need to create that 'wood effect' on the upper floor.

Once again, here is *K.Pot's* team doing just that:


In between bed 3 and 4.


Looking into bedroom 3.


forming the vertical lines on the outer wall, zone 3


Looking across to zone 3 from bedroom 1


The wood effect carrying on round to the front of zone 3


Looking out towards the Sala, with zone 2 on the left, zone 3 on the eight.


Looking into bedroom 4.


The bare boards cut and fitted - just need priming and application of the paint process.


Photo showing all the various *stages* - roofing, insulation, wall plaster, wood effect, shade structure and wooden window framing!


 The 'backside' of *zone 3*, showing the existing zone 2 already painted in a pastel yellow (like magnolia), with the edge of the *Sala* just in view in the foreground.


close up showing *K.Pot's* excellent bamboo scaffolding detail


Starting the process to form the *wood effect*


Directly looking at the *front* of Zone 3
It looks tall and thin, especially when compared to zone 1, but once the upper floor has the wood colour treatment it will balance out

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Internal walls
*
Walls forming the room dividers, etc. followed those from the zone1/2 build. *100mm AAC Blockwork* which was then plastered and painted.
(The pictures are a little 'out of sequence' because i have broken the posts down into building sections rather than in chronological order)





Views looking into bedroom 3. Strictly speaking these are external walls (150mm block).


The rendering work commences...


Inside *bedroom 4*


Inside *bedroom 3*


Looking across from *gym* into the *cinema / media room

*
Fixing the *Shower-room* tiles


*Gym* wall finished and waiting for the sliding doors

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Ceilings*

Pretty much standard suspended ceiling arrangements but on the upper floor, again I *raised* up the centre another *80cm*, giving a ceiling height of 3.8m, helping to lift hot air away from those sleeping below.


The ceiling *framework* goes in...


...followed by that second layer of *insulation

*






The above photos all in *bedroom 4*


the the *gyproc* boarding was fitted.




Again, the above pictures in *bedroom 4*


Inside the *media room

*





all above inside *media room*





All above inside *bedroom 3*


The *soffits* were also placed, matching the existing.

----------


## Bogon

Looks fantastic.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Looks fantastic.


Thanks, Bogon. 

Hopefully this time, I will get all the posts completed including some full width shots from all angles.

Joking.. I WILL get them all posted this time. got all the photos sorted already!

----------


## Norton

Pretty damn clear where the next mega TD pissup location will be.  :Wink:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Pretty damn clear where the next mega TD pissup location will be.


Hi *Norton*, better wait 'til I finish the pool?!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Windows / shutters*

Yeah... we need them too!

Actually i dont have any pix of them being fitted, only these delivery shots:





When I did the design, with the windows opening inwards and the shutters opening out, I was not sure how it would work, in practice.

The answer is...it works very well. we close the downstairs shutters every night - it's no chore and it is added security.

The only window that has a problem is the kitchen window over the sink and here, the window catches on the tap when you try to open it.

As some may know, I actually built the kitchen myself, and while waiting for the correct granite top, I chucked in some temporary plywood worktops. 

Unfortunately, I got the sink alignment slightly wrong, by 4mm sideways and about 5mm too close to the window. That should be rectified when the proper granite top is fitted.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*And while they were doing zone 3...
*
There was another job, not really a snagging list item from zone 1 but it still needed doing.

When K.Pot put the *staircase* in, there was some confusion (with him, not me!) about the *hand rail arrangements*. he had one for the 2 stages, but I said 'no' we need it on both sides. He then fitted it to the opposite side but on the upper stage only. I was in *Dubai*, and *PJ* did not pick up that it was needed all the way on both stages.

I'm not getting any younger and TBH I need those 2 handrails!

A quick word with him and the second hand rail was added to the lower stage of the staircase.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Bathrooms (and services)*

There are 2 bathrooms upstairs, one each for bedrooms 3 and 4, and a further shower room downstairs between the gym and media room (no...not for a cold shower half way through the steamy 1970's X-movie starring Ron Holmes and  ooops that's too much info about PJ's 'art film collection' (I think thats what she calls it).

That downstairs one is for pool changing and a shower before jumping in.

(and also for said 'TD party' so that no one has to traipse through the main house, which will of course be securely locked)

Wait... pool, 'changing room', booze, X-films, dark corners in the media room.... could be a helluva party.... I could probably get some of the local teenagers to dress up in miniskirts and knee-boots to serve drinks, etc.  if anyone's interested?

but I digress.

Here's the toilets...


...in their boxes, *Mogen* same as elsewhere in the build. We've been very happy with this sanitary ware.


Got to get the *services* in first...


...and build the sink support* tables.

*
I agree...it doesn't look much like a 'luxury 5-star bathroom' at the moment!


yep... *hot and cold* running water for the toil... showers.


Outside, *K.Pot's* team were hooking up the *3rd septic tank* / soakaway / drain-field connection.


pipe to the *drain field* arrangement


Another view of the *outfall pipe layout*. The *black* and *grey* water are separated but will currently join up down the line from the *septic tank.

*
This base was cast to support a 2000L tank to catch the rainwater from that gutter between zone 2 and 3.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Bathroom (Pt 2)

Ok.. inside now...


Tiling in the bathroom






The downstairs shower room next to the gym


bedroom 4 ensuite


Bedroom 4 ensuite completed




Another view of the downstairs shower room, complete apart from the sink and flooring

These 3 bathrooms in zone 3 are all with individual water heaters and all showers and sinks have hot and cold water.

In zone 1, we have a 150Lit water heater feeding 2 bedrooms En-suites (Incl. 1 bathtub), office/bed 5 en-suite nd 2 other washroom / WC's

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Flooring*

All the floors in zone 3 are *tile* - no wood. We could select any tile we liked with a generous budget from *K.Pot* and should they be more expensive we just paid the difference.

Here are the tiles going down in the downstairs *shower room*



And here in the *media room*:



There was an issue with the caulking in the *dining room*'s wooden floor so *K.Pot* put that right at the same time.



I only have a few flooring pictures, sorry, but you get the idea. tiles stuck to concrete, 'n' all that....

----------


## ootai

TD
I am in awe of this magnificent house/palace. I can't remember the earlier parts of the thread as it was some time ago but are you going to have servants quarters?
The place is much too big for you or your wife to have to clean all the time.  My missus has finally admitted our place is too big for her to clean (and I ain't doing it).

Hope you enjoy your time there in retirement.
Have you started working on the outside land yet?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD
> I am in awe of this magnificent house/palace. I can't remember the earlier parts of the thread as it was some time ago but are you going to have servants quarters?
> The place is much too big for you or your wife to have to clean all the time.  My missus has finally admitted our place is too big for her to clean (and I ain't doing it).
> 
> Hope you enjoy your time there in retirement.
> Have you started working on the outside land yet?


Greetings, *ootai*, hope all is well with you and everyone is staying safe...

Servants? theres a thought. ultimately, yes there will be 'assistance' but not live in.

It will be in the form of cleaning and gardening but we are a little way off that just now.

*Daughter no.1* is studying in BKK so she's not yet occupying a bedroom, using a bathroom, etc.

*Daughter no. 2* basically lives full time in bedroom 2 so she makes no mess anywhere else, and she has to keep it clean (and PJ checks).

The *gym* is currently my workshop for that kitchen build and for the dressing room cabinet build to come - its a bomb site right now, the flooring isn't down anyway so thats off the cleaning regime. ditto the *cinema*, cos I have not sorted out the seating stages and the seating itself, the screen and short throw 4k projector. and lastly, we are not yet using the main *living room*, haha mainly cos I'm close to broke until my pension plan kicks in, shortly. 

That 'getting back to Thailand' thing, from *DoBuy* really cost and fcuked up the plans for the 1st 6 months of retirement. In effect, everything is 6 months delayed.

She 'n' me are covering the cleaning Ok for the moment. its not like I got tooooo much to do, right!?

(apart from the 'Thai House Build' website, the YouTube video diary of the build, my book (- yes 20,000 words in and counting) and of course this thread on TeakDoor) + garden design, kitchen build and forthcoming closet build.)

yeah... apart from all that!

We have started work on the *outside* and I'm about to post some photos taken today of the zone 3 and the plot surrounding, plus a few elevations. 

It looks  bit gloomy in the pix because we have had an on-and-off rain and thunderstorm since 1000 today

A fair bit still to do even though the build is completed. yes I could have got *K.pot* to do the *closet* and the *cinema*, but I actually wanted to do those things myself - personal challenge 'n' all that.

Here come those plot and elevation pictures... enjoy!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD
> I am in awe of this magnificent house/palace. I can't remember the earlier parts of the thread as it was some time ago but are you going to have servants quarters?
> The place is much too big for you or your wife to have to clean all the time.  My missus has finally admitted our place is too big for her to clean (and I ain't doing it).
> 
> Hope you enjoy your time there in retirement.
> Have you started working on the outside land yet?


Does that mean you too are getting 'servants' and if so, full time live in or drop by on a daily basis by agreement?

...or are you going to move to a smaller place!?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Finishing the thread...*

What.. really?

Yes... we are almost at the end... firstly, here are a few random pix of the *inside of the completed house*.


Coming up the Sala steps to see *bedroom 3* now painted up.






*Media room* (cinema) showing the various lighting stages before the movie starts.
The plan is for this room to seat 10 people


yeah - the gym - currently the workshop for me n my tools.


View looking diagonally across the open area under *zone 2

*
the completed shower / changing room next to the gym


Another diagonal view across that *zone 2 open area* from the opposite corner


View from *bedroom 1* across that palm oil plantation


Bedroom 3 *en-suite* completed


Ahh yes... the 'hole-in-the-wall. what's it for, then?


PJ and a worker from 'team pot' assembling the* bed* in our room. that headboard weighed around 100KG

Next.... *house elevations*....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Finishing the thread - house elevations.*

It was a bit grey, wet and thundery - I got rained on - but here are some shots of the *outside* of the house.



looking from zone 2 up to the *Sala*


Going clockwise out of zone 2, *under the Sala*, and heading towards what was known as 'mango-land', before turning right to go towards the entrance gate


When you make that right turn, go forward to the end, then turn and look up, this is the view. 
*Zone 3 outer wall*, here looking from the new carport.


Again, turn right at the end of zone 3, walk forward until past zone 1 and look back. zone 1 just in the foreground (extreme left), zone 3 at the back, zone 2 linking them together.
New *carport* in the distance.


This view shows the outer wall of *zone 1*, taken from the garden

If you then walked down the side of zone 1 and again turned right it would take you back to the Sala.

Next is the *garden*...

----------


## parryhandy

> PJ and a worker from 'team pot' assembling the* bed* in our room. that headboard weighed around 100KG
> 
> Next.... *house elevations*....


Good job he's wearing his steel toecap boots then ... oh wait .. Great thread.

----------


## ootai

> Does that mean you too are getting 'servants' and if so, full time live in or drop by on a daily basis by agreement?
> 
> ...or are you going to move to a smaller place!?


It took me a little while to understand what you were saying but I think I got it in the end, very funny.
If she suggests that I do some cleaning then I just remind her that I told her it was too big back in 2009 when she got it designed.
I just wanted 1 airconditioned bedroom with an ensuite attached to our old house. Anyway I'm up for the fight stuff love and peace that was for John Lennon.
As for servants we actually do have our niece do the laundry and some cleaning for us. She is deaf and as a consequence can't speak so we pay her to do the housework but its not really regular. She also gets her sister or another niece to do some house cleaning occasionally.
By design my tolerance for messy is better than hers so a mess gets to her way before it gets to me.






> *Finishing the thread...*
> 
> 
> 
> Another diagonal view across that *zone 2 open area* from the opposite corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the first picture above there appears to be a big hole beyond the tiled area is that going to be a swimming pool?

As for the hole in the wall its so the meter man can read your electricity meter and then stick the bill in that little plastic box to the right of the hole.

As for being retired and having nothing to do, I have said on here before that only means you lack imagination.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> It took me a little while to understand what you were saying but I think I got it in the end, very funny.
> If she suggests that I do some cleaning then I just remind her that I told her it was too big back in 2009 when she got it designed.
> I just wanted 1 airconditioned bedroom with an ensuite attached to our old house. Anyway I'm up for the fight stuff love and peace that was for John Lennon.
> As for servants we actually do have our niece do the laundry and some cleaning for us. She is deaf and as a consequence can't speak so we pay her to do the housework but its not really regular. She also gets her sister or another niece to do some house cleaning occasionally.
> By design my tolerance for messy is better than hers so a mess gets to her way before it gets to me.


Being 100 clicks from the relatives, we do not have that option but... there are plenty of smaller houses near by all with family of varying ages. A quick call to the *OrBorTor,* who knows everyone, will help us to select someone efficient and honest. i.e. no sticky fingers in my wallet. 

We were honoured, on Christmas day, as PJ had organised a surprise party under the new carport and the *OrBorTor* took time out of his own party to come to ours. That was pretty decent of him and...we all had a good time. I think he would have rather stayed with us but duty called (and re-election was looming)...






> In the first picture above there appears to be a big hole beyond the tiled area is that going to be a swimming pool?
> 
> As for the hole in the wall its so the meter man can read your electricity meter and then stick the bill in that little plastic box to the right of the hole.
> 
> As for being retired and having nothing to do, I have said on here before that only means you lack imagination.



Would you believe... unexpectedly, about a week ago, a massive *sinkhole* opened up between the East and West wings....

oh...you wouldn't believe that...?

Fair enough! actually, we DO plan a *lagoon-style* *pool* and *K.Pot* is in line to do it, including of course digging it out at a cost.

However, while building the carport, he realised he needed soil to make up the levels. Unfortunately for him, the only soil we could let him have was.... the soil between zone 1 and 3. 

So basically, in order to complete the car port, he had to dig the pool for free.

haha result.

and yeah... after the 'electric meter man' rang the bell to come in the first 2 times, we ..err... 'modified' the wall so that he could view the meter from outside.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Good job he's wearing his steel toecap boots then ... oh wait .. Great thread.


Great thread? Thank you kindly, *sir*

I think he was only providing the 'muscle'...she was doing all the assembly! He has got the standard-issue Asian safety helmet on, at least...

Sadly, all great things eventually come to an end, and we are on the last few posts now, apart from any *comments and replies*!

----------


## Loy Toy

> Sadly, all great things eventually come to an end, and we are on the last few posts now, apart from any *comments and replies*!


I cannot even imagine how much such a beautiful and unique construction would cost if attempted in a western country.

Have you always had an interest in Thai architecture TD?

----------


## Norton

A palace indeed. May well become a major tourist attraction.  :Smile: 

Well done TD. From the very first few posts I could see this was going to be a classic thread.

Thank you for putting in the time and energy to document the "project".

 :tumbs:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I cannot even imagine how much such a beautiful and unique construction would cost if attempted in a western country.


Me too! The first hurdle would be getting the *planning permission* and there it would stop because I do not think it would be granted for this place, not in UK anyway.

Academic though. cos I'm in *Thailand* and will see my days out right here!




> Have you always had an interest in Thai architecture TD?


I have an interest in old and characterful things, including houses. While *TD Towers* is a new build, I have tried to follow the designs of *Lanna / Ayutthaya* because it actually looks good here in the* LoS.* 

Not so many new builds here, following tradition and history but, why not? I have, I hope, shown it can be done, and it does not have to be a big house like this. All the features and design elements could be scaled down to whatever size of house you wanted.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> A palace indeed. May well become a major tourist attraction.


Well, we are already on *Google maps*, and there are already 3 reviews, so you could be right!

Google Maps





> Well done TD. From the very first few posts I could see this was going to be a classic thread.
> 
> Thank you for putting in the time and energy to document the "project".


I enjoyed telling the tale, and I hope it kept one or two of you suitably entertained when there was nothing else to do!

Thanks once again to all who contributed a reply to, suggested a solution for, or simply followed the story. 


I really appreciated the company along this journey.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Finishing the thread - taming the jungle within the boundary wall.
*
I was actually looking forward to the point when i would be able to 'potter about' in the *garden*.

The reality is somewhat different to my original rose-tinted view of this.

1. its bloody *hot*
2. and humid for a lot of the time
3. *weed growth* is relentless. not helped by PJ 'cutting the tops off' with her hoe, leaving the root intact to grow and often leaving ripe seed cases to spawn again
4. general ineffectiveness of *weed-killer*
5. There's a LOT of *stones* in the soil. K.Pot was a little lax in that cleanup. I'm now doing it but its a slow process

Despite all that, we have moved on from the *wilderness* we started with. 

PJ of course wanted to turn the whole thing into a *market garden*, with *chickens*.

While I like the idea of chickens, I'm no sure they are as low maintenance as she says. 

Once she had a garden frame made... fair play, she made it herself, and had planted a load of veggie type stuff, chilies', egg plants, etc. etc., I just went out there one morning and started planning a *jungle-type garden* -  a mix of palms, heliconia's, bromeliads, ferns, bamboo and a bunch of fill-in plants too. irregular shaped borders and paths between. its small now but when mature I hope one could lose oneself for a while, if 'one' wanted to.

Here's the pix, both of it, and the rest of the plot. Its 'work in progress' but at least, there has been some ...progress


The 'jungle garden' (it's not really a jungle, dont know what else to call it though!) taking shape. I know a lot of the plants are small now but they will shoot up, providing the shade beneath their canopy
Some of the small ground cover plants are spreading out nicely, now.


One of the paths into that 'jungle area, marked by a *date palm* I brought as a seed from Abu Dhabi and grew into this.


This was my idea for a *kitchen garden*. to compliment the mint and chili being grown nearby. I envisaged rosemary, oregano, ginger, etc. Trouble is... none of it grew. 2 attempts ended in disappointment. I thought the soil must be poisoned or something.

but now...carrots, leeks, red cabbage, potatoes all growing nicely


she made that growing frame. Currently she's drying clothes on it! lol but theres tomatoes growing below.


This part of the garden was once called '*mango-land*'.
then we felled 9 of the 11 mango trees which were well past their prime, and pollarded the other two.
Now she's planting a mixture of fruiting trees and ornamentals.
The soil was raised up but in his desire to make it level and flat, the machine operator pressed it down into what resembles a layer of concrete!
At least that slows the weeds down. Chickens will eventually go here, too.
the 2 remaining mango trees did nothing last year but this year a mass of new growth, flowers and now mangoes forming.


We built that car port in December, and concreted an apron in front of it, leading to the gate.

Now PJ is planting up all around it:










My attempt at some formal borders, 4 of them down the side of the house.


Another plant frame, also built by PJ, but i have taken it over with 15 *green cardamom* plants.
I know theres money to be made with cardamom, just want to see if they will grow here.
they need shade so maybe this frame is letting too much light in, and there is leaf burn.
If its a success though, I will look to plant a load between the rubber trees in Land no.1


General view of this part of the garden. The *banana* 'plantation' in the corner came from a single tree that was the one used in the good luck blessing. its thriving, thank god!

----------


## Shutree

TD, an excellent thread and great to see it all come together so well. Enjoy your new home.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD, an excellent thread and great to see it all come together so well. Enjoy your new home.


Thanks so much!

We got there in the end, and ....I got here in the end!

I will probably do n 'update' in 6 months or so , mainly for the garden.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Finishing the thread - ''and finally...'''*

A few *random pix* to set the scene for where we are now:


Better photo of that *pool* zone.
It will be a walk-in lagoon style pool, max 1.4 -1.5m deep, organic shape and hopefully, with a waterfall


Front *pedestrian access*, and yes...with working bell


The next collection of *plants* waiting to be found homes for on the plot


Like I told before, the kitchen cabinets are finished, drawers all working etc but until the granite comes, we have plywood worktops. the working hob was essential.
PJ has totally embraced *induction* cooking now so no gas needed, much to my relief


View of the house as you approach via the lane, from *Bo Kwang Thong.* Municipality lady's bungalow in the foreground


View of the house as you approach on the same lane, coming from *Bangkok

*
The finished *carport*


Got some asparagus growing nicely


...and strawberries


We got the house registered as soon as we could, because we needed water and power connections, and waste collection


And lastly...*Princess Joy*. Couldn't have done it without her, especially all that time I was in the Middle East. She's an absolute star.
Here taking a well earned rest in the hammock!

Cheers all!

----------


## manc

Hi TD, 

Congratulations on a fantastic completed house build! 
Thank you, also, for this biblical chronicle, and also to all the posters and contributors, who have made this a truly monumental thread.

I live in Chonburi city, so not too far from you. The wife and I have been in the planning stages of building a house for a while now. We got the land markers put down for her plot last week. Soon we will be commissioning an architect/draftsman and builder. I just this evening finished reading this thread. I have been studiously jotting down notes the whole way through. This thread has been a tremendous resource for my planning. 

Once again, thanks!

----------


## Norton

> Congratulations on a fantastic completed house build!


It's a dandy thread for sure. Looking forward to yours.  :Wink:

----------


## Loy Toy

Yes an interesting and feel good thread put together by an obviously happy and creative couple.

----------


## Saint Willy

Looking great, I look forward to the established garden pics and lagoon style pond/pool.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Yes an interesting and feel good thread put together by an obviously happy and creative couple.


Many thanks *LoyToy* for that and for your contributions over the build!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Looking great, I look forward to the established garden pics and lagoon style pond/pool.


Thanks *TRK*, and, as promised, update garden pics will follow in due course!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> It's a dandy thread for sure. Looking forward to yours.


Me too!

lol, thanks *Norton* for your contributions over the build...much appreciated!

----------


## Norton

My pleasure. How are you getting on these days?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> My pleasure. How are you getting on these days?


Morning!

Like most, I suppose, we are not really travelling around too much, but we are not completely 'hermiting' either. aside from the 90-day reporting trips, we have been to *Lat Krabang* and *KingKeow* (BKK suburbs) 3 or 4 times for family visits, without any restrictions. We have been across to *Chonburi* and *Panat Nikhom*  quite a few times too. i think those checkpoints are enforced with varying degrees - so far, we have encountered ...none! family have been to visit here, and of course at the moment daughter 1 and 2 are in residence as the schools are not opening until 1st June at the earliest.

Mostly we have been fighti.. removing weed growth and planting up the gardens, and various small jobs in the house to turn it into a home. As I mentioned before, I built the kitchen but it now needs the face frame fitted, and finally this week I am starting on the dressing room cabinetry. 

Everything else is sort of 'on hold' until we are in better times, which is a long way off. I noticed that now they are talking at the earliest October before any slight opening up of tourism will be considered but I think this talk is mainly to make the resort businesses think that there is hope and something will be happening. Honestly I cant see anything on the tourist front until *Q2 2022*, fully a year later that the government were touting back in august 2020! (slow vaccine rollout, general lack of any planning for any sort of reopening, suspicion of other countries and their arrangements, and in turn lack of desire for mainstream tourism due to the quarantine requirement at each end AT THE MOMENT are all contributing to my current view)

Lets see....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Hi TD, 
> 
> Congratulations on a fantastic completed house build! 
> Thank you, also, for this biblical chronicle, and also to all the posters and contributors, who have made this a truly monumental thread.
> 
> I live in Chonburi city, so not too far from you. The wife and I have been in the planning stages of building a house for a while now. We got the land markers put down for her plot last week. Soon we will be commissioning an architect/draftsman and builder. I just this evening finished reading this thread. I have been studiously jotting down notes the whole way through. This thread has been a tremendous resource for my planning. 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Hey, *manc*... thanks for the comment... glad you found it useful.

It's exactly what I tried to do - tell the *build story* and maybe help others coming behind me.

We were in *Chonburi* not so long ago for my 90 day reporting - you are right...not far at all. What you are doing now, with *design, architect, builders*, etc. is so important. dont rush it!

Drop me a message if you need any more  - good luck with yours!

----------


## manc

Hi TD,

Sorry for the tardy response. I have been busy!

An awful lot of work has gone into the project already, but it has mainly been land issues. We only just requested final drawings from the architect on Saturday. Those will be ready in a month. 

We want to speak to a few builders, even though I am inclined to go with a family acquaintance, who will almost certainly get the job. All routes have risks, but I feel more secure going with people who we know (friends of the family), as there is less chance of being mugged off. Shaming and loss of face have a bit of currency over here, so it could be leverage if anything goes wrong. 

To this end, I wanted to private message you to inquire about your builder and if you would be willing to pass on k. Pot's contact details – that is if you still recommend him and don't mind me asking. I could not send you a private message as I don't have the authorisation as a newb. If you would be willing to private message me a phone number I would be very grateful.

One possible builder who was recommended to us, who is a family friend of a close friend of the missus, already knocked us back, because he does not want to do 'labour-only'. I think that could also limit our scope, which is why ultimately the FiL's suggested builder, and family friend, is very likely to be commissioned in the end. As others will no doubt be quick to point out, though, it is wise to speak to a few people rather than to limit the search; for prudence's sake and for peace of mind afterwards.

I would like to do a build thread of my own. Norton tee'd me up a few posts ago, and I am tempted. But with me working, I am struggling to find the time to manage the project itself as it is. I even wanted to post some photos of the house plans here to give you all an insight, but it did not work. Presumably, once again, I have insufficient rights as a newb. And the thought of writing out 50 mindless posts in the games thread, when I could be using my time more productively, just puts me off, unfortunately. 

Maybe I will change my mind and invest some time in a few weeks. In the meantime, thanks once again! 

And keep us up to date with this project please. The build is over, but the project continues – would love to see how the kitchen and garden turn out.

Manc

----------


## Moh G

Sorry for the slight gravedig but this thread is too good to not bump haha

Thanks for this amazing journey you have shared with us, very helpful for those of us planning a build. You've also inspired me to document my own journey in a forum thread, so others can also learn from my mistakes and have an easier time building their dream home.

----------


## Froggy

> Sorry for the slight gravedig but this thread is too good to not bump haha
> 
> Thanks for this amazing journey you have shared with us, very helpful for those of us planning a build. You've also inspired me to document my own journey in a forum thread, so others can also learn from my mistakes and have an easier time building their dream home.


I also just went through this thread. Lots of good information, but after page 64 until page 121 or so, no pictures showed up at all. I was looking forward to seeing the steps the builder used to create the wood effect.

hey @Thai Dhupp, what is your youtube channel? Thanks!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Sorry for the slight gravedig but this thread is too good to not bump haha
> 
> Thanks for this amazing journey you have shared with us, very helpful for those of us planning a build. You've also inspired me to document my own journey in a forum thread, so others can also learn from my mistakes and have an easier time building their dream home.


Hi Moh...no apologies necessary, and you're most welcome on the thread at any time!!

In fact, the thread is doing exactly what I hoped - detail my build, and help others coming along behind me.

Thanks for stopping by and looking forward to reading yours!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I also just went through this thread. Lots of good information, but after page 64 until page 121 or so, no pictures showed up at all. I was looking forward to seeing the steps the builder used to create the wood effect.
> 
> hey @Thai Dhupp, what is your youtube channel? Thanks!


Hi *Froggy*!

Yeah.. a lot of thread to read..I think I went overboard on detail but it's been worth it if it helps others!

Disappearing photos? not sure about that one. it did happen once before but *Norton* managed to 'recover' the lost pics - hopefully, he can read this and work his magic!

The *YouTube channel* is 'coming' with all the videos - I am just been too busy (writing a novel, if you want to know!) to focus my attention on it. I'm hoping to make a start on the video editing later this year.


BTW..If anyone knows a *Literary Agent* who might be open to a Crime fiction novel, 88,500 words, please let me know!!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

OK...I just checked the pages in question - all photos are visible to me, so maybe this has already been fixed by admin?

Thanks anyway, whoever did it!

----------


## Froggy

> Hi *Froggy*!
> 
> Yeah.. a lot of thread to read..I think I went overboard on detail but it's been worth it if it helps others!
> 
> Disappearing photos? not sure about that one. it did happen once before but *Norton* managed to 'recover' the lost pics - hopefully, he can read this and work his magic!
> 
> The *YouTube channel* is 'coming' with all the videos - I am just been too busy (writing a novel, if you want to know!) to focus my attention on it. I'm hoping to make a start on the video editing later this year.
> 
> 
> BTW..If anyone knows a *Literary Agent* who might be open to a Crime fiction novel, 88,500 words, please let me know!!


Look forward to the videos!

----------


## Froggy

And yes, I can see the photos now.

----------

